# Belly Boat und Zubehör



## MichaelB

Moin,

statt immer wieder auf http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=28808 zu verweisen will ich jetzt mal fleißig sein und ein reines Info-Thema erstellen, in dem ich hier auf der ersten Seite aufliste, wer womit paddeln geht.

Gruß
Michael


*Belly Boat*

Togiak (MichaelB, tobio, sundeule, Goeddoek, theactor,)
Ron Thompson V (Boot angler, nobel, Twister Bine, Bellyboater, Hornhecht Eutin, dat_geit, djoerni, Lachsbrötchen)
Jenzi V-Boot (de Mischi, ostsee7)
Ron Thompson U (Laboe,)
Creek Company ODC 420 (Fischfetzen, Torsk_NI)
Guideline Drifter (Havorred01, )
Cobra von Kinetic (Fimo, )
Kennebec (nilsinho)
Outcast Fishcat 4 (NorbertF)

Pontoon Outcast Cougar mit 2PS AB (Locke)



*Rettungsweste*

"Mystic" von AWN, Automaticweste mit 150KN Auftrieb (MichaelB)
"???" von AWN, Automatic mit 150KN Auftrieb (Boot angler, de Mischi, TW1, Torsk-NI)
vollautomatische ohnmachtsichere Rettungsweste von Secumar (nobel)
compass mit 150KN Auftrieb (sundeule, Belly Boater, Lachsbrötchen)
AWN Supralite 15 150KN Auftrieb (Laboe, Goeddoek)
Vollautomatische Weste mit 150 KN Auftrieb von Marinepool (Twister Bine)
Offshore Premium von Marinepool mit 275N Auftrieb (Havorred01)
Typhoon Plastimo 100N (Fimo)
AWN Security (50-120kg) (theactor)
Marinepool Lifejacket 275N Handauslösung (Hornhecht Eutin)
Feststoffschwimmhilfe mit Rattenfraßloch vom letzten Winter (Blauortsand)
Selbstauslösend von Marinepool (dat_geit)
Compass compact II (djoerni)
Supralite II von AWN (NorbertF)


*Flossen*

Aqualung Giant II (MichaelB)
"Standard mit Heckverschluss" (Boot angler)
Gerätetauchflosse "Frog" von Cressi in schwarz (nobel)
Mares Avantix (sundeule)
Scubapro Geräteflossen (de Mischi)
Gerätetauchflossen Seaway Arrow (Laboe)
Beuchat-Contact Pro (Twister Bine)
Tigullio Explorer (Fischfetzen)
Gerätetauchflossen Mares - Quattro Avanti (Goeddoek)
The Creek Company mit Schnalle an der Ferse (Havorred01)
Die von der Angeldomäne, mit Schnürsenkeln versehen (Bellyboater)
90A XL made in Taiwan, mit Schnalle an der Ferse (fimo)
AJOM Turbo Thruster-Flossen (theactor)
Schwarze - die waren dabei modifiziert mit Sicherungbänder für den Fall der Fälle möge er nie eintreten (Hornhecht Eutin)
Geräteflossen IDEA3 (TW1)
Offenen Ferse mit Riemen Löcher vor den Zehen (Blauortsand)
Geräteflossen in unterschiedlichen Längen (dat_geit) - hoffentlich immer ein gleich langes Paar 
die großen von Ron Thompson (djoerni)
Arbeitsflossen von Mares (Torsk_NI)
Standards aus dem AT Neustadt (Lachsbrötchen)
Mares Power Plana (NorbertF)



*Rute*

Shimano Speedmaster Spin MH in 2.1m (MichaelB, Twister Bine, theactor)
Spro Universal60 in 2.4m mit gekürztem Handteil (MichaelB)
Fox Predator Vertical Jig in 1.9m (theactor, MichaelB)
Cormoran Black Bull Titanium 1.9m (Boot angler)
Dega "Belly Boat II" 2,45m WG: 12 - 44g (nobel)
Spro The Godfather 30 180cm (tobio)
Berkley Skeletor 210cm (tobio)
Quantum Bass Tour 180cm (tobio)
Shimano Aspire 2.1 m (sundeule)
Yad Berlin Spin 2,1 m (sundeule)
Balzer Miracle 2,10m (de Mischi)
Dega Formel1 Sea Belly Boat 2,45 10-35g (Laboe)
DAM Emotion Steck 180 cm, 20- 70 gr (fischfetzen)
DAM Senso Power Interpass ( Inlinerute) 2,10 m lang WG 30 -60 g (Goeddoek)
Dega Belly Boat II 2,45m , 15-40 g WG (Havorred01)
Kurze TeleRute 2,10m (Havorred01)
Balzer Selection Gold 2,70m 15 - 45g WG mit gekürztem Handteil (Bellyboater)
Shakespeare pro pike 2,40m 20 - 80g WG (Bellyboater)
Cormoran Black Bull 3,00 WG 20-60 (fimo)
Sänger Speci Dorsch 3,00 WG 50 -160 (fimo)
FreeMan Tele Travel 210 cm 20-60 g (Hornhecht Eutin)
Comoran Blue Star 210 cm 10-40 g (Hornhecht Eutin)
Shakespeare Specialist Pike 2,4m (TW1)
Shimano Aspire 5-20gr (Blauortsand)
Cormoran Thunderstick 210cm (djoerni)
Spro in 240 mit extra kurzen Handteil (Torsk_NI)
Berkley CherryWood Spin 210 (Torsk_NI)
Daiwa Firewolf Belly Boat 2,10 (Lachsbrötchen)
Shimano Ultega Spin 2,45 mit gekürtzem Griff (Lachsbrötchen)
Shimano Diaflash XH (NorbertF)
Harrison VHF 5-30g (NorbertF)
Shimano Catana (Locke)




*Rolle*

Spro BlueArc 8200 mit 10er/12er Firline (MichaelB)
Shimano Technium 2500 mit 12er Fireline (MichaelB)
Daiwa calida 1500 mit zoom 7 in 0,06 oder 0,08mm (Boot angler)
Daiwa Exceller 3000E mit 10 bis 12er Fireline (nobel)
Shimano Stradic FB 1000 (tobio)
Shimano Technium FA 1000 (tobio)
Shimano Cardiff 201 LH (tobio)
Spro RedArc (sundeule)
Shimanium Technium 12er Firline (sundeule)
Mitchell 308X pro, 0,14er Quantum PT Braid (de Mischi)
Shimano Aerlex 4000 10er Fireline (Laboe)
Shimano Twin Power 3000F mit 0,12 SpiderWire (Twister Bine)
Shimano Catana 2500 FA (fischfetzen)
Spro Red Arc mit 12er Fireline (Goeddoek)
Shimano Twinpower 3000 mit Fireline Crystal 10er (Goeddoek)
Shimano Stradic 4000FA mit 0,12 Fireline (Havorred01)
Quantum Heat BCS Freilaufrolle (Havorred01)
Quantum Energy TiMag 3000er (Bellyboater)
Cormoran Rodeo GTi - 11 PiF 4000 mit 0,15 Fireline (smoke) (fimo)
Spro Impact XT 150 mit 0,30 mono (fimo)
Shimano Technium 1500 MgS mit 0,12 Fireline Crystal (theactor)
Balzer Metalika730 mit 10er RonThompson Geflecht oder 15er Hemmingway Futura Geflecht (Hornhecht Eutin)
Okuma Inspira IS20 (Hornhecht Eutin)
Shimano Twinpower 4000 FA mit 12er Fireline (TW01)
Shimano Stella 2500FA (Blauortsand)
TiCA Camrey, Mitchell Tempest 3000. Geflecht 12er und 15er (dat_geit)
Ryobi Excia 3000 mit 0,12 er Fireline Crystal (djoerni)
Shimano Technium 4000 FA mit 12er Crystal (Lachsbrötchen)
Okuma Alumina 40 mit 12er XDS (Lachsbrötchen)
Shimano Technium 5000 (NorbertF)
Mitchell 308X Gold (Locke)



*Watbüx*
"Capture" 4mm Neopren in Größe 45 (fällt sehr klein aus)2003 bei Moritz gekauft und immer noch gut (MichaelB)
Behr 5mm Neopren, angeschweißte Stiefel mit Filzsohle, fällt im Verhältnis zur Schuhgröße seeehr groß aus (MichaelB nachdem die Capture ein Leck hat)
Simms 4mm Neopren mit Füßlingen! (Blauortsand)
billige Neoprenwathose mit Stiefeln und Gummisohle (theactor)
Abu 5mm Neo mit Filzsohlen (Torsk_NI)
Seahawk 4mm Neo mit Stiefeln (Lachsbrötchen)
Irgendeine Jenzi Neoprenwathose mit Stiefeln dran..billig, aber tuts (NorbertF)


*Zubehörkiste*
Handy in wasserdichter Verpackung mit eingespeicherter Notrufnummer 124124
Signalpfeife, -fackeln, -raketen, -lampe
Kopflampe
Anker von 0.7 - 1.5kg an 20-40m Seil, Kette zwischen Seil und Anker, Gummistraps zwischen Seil und BB
Kompass
Hakenlöser
T.otschläger
Messer
Fischgalgen
Rutenhalter
Echolot - mir reicht ein 15m langes Seil mit einem Knoten pro Meter und einem Brandungsblei am Ende
GPS Gerät


*Die drei Lieblingsköder*

Snaps "Kupfer", Gnö in orange/blau/schwarz sowie in orange/gelb/weiß, Hansen Fight rot/schwarz mit "Glitter-Blitz" - alle in 20g (MichaelB)
Fast Eddy GuFi in weiß/orange, Gnö rot/schwarz, Spöket rot-schwarz und #273 (theactor)
Kaulis, Stinte und hin und wieder ein Kopyto oder Walleye Assassin (NorbertF)


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

*Belly Boat*

Ron Thompson V-Belly

*Rettungsweste*

"???" von AWN, Automaticweste mit 150KN Auftrieb 


*Flossen*

"standart" mit "heckverschluß"

*Rute*

Cormoran Black Bull Titanium 1,90m


*Rolle*

Daiwa calida 1500 mit zoom 7 in 0,06 oder 0,08mm


*Köder*

alles aus Gummi vom 7-12cm

*Zubehör und Lebensretter*

Portable Echo Cuda 128
Hand GPS
Handy 
Funke (bei Gruppenausflug)

Grüße

Mirco


----------



## nobel

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

*Belly Boat

*Ron Thompson V-Belly

*Rettungsweste*

vollautomatische ohnmachtsichere Rettungsweste von Secumar (allerdings hab ich auf dem Belly die Vollautomatik ausgeschaltet)

*Flossen*

Gerätetauchflosse "Frog" von Cressi in schwarz

*Rute*

Dega "Belly Boat II" 2,45m WG: 12 - 44g


*Rolle*

Daiwa Exceller 3000E mit 10 bis 12er Fireline


*Köder*

alles aus Gummi, Blinker, Wobbler und Fliegen, evtl. Wattwürmer


*Zubehör und Lebensretter*

Echolot Cuda 168 von Lowrance
Handy (eingeknotet im Gefrierbeutel) mit eingespeicherter DGzRS Notrufnummer 124124
Funke (bei Gruppenausflug)
Anker (750g) mit 1,50m Kette und 30m Ankerseil
Kompass
Lampe
empfehlenswert: Seenotraketen


----------



## tobio

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

*Belly Boat*

Togiak in gelb

*Flossen*

öhm, keine Ahnung.


*Rute*

Im selbsgebauten Rutenhalter stecken:
Spro The Godfather 30 180cm
Berkley Skeletor 210cm
Quantum Bass Tour 180cm
(und demnächst für dicke Gummis hoffentlich die Berkley Vertic 682


*Rolle*

Shimano Stradic FB 1000
Shimano Technium FA 1000
Shimano Cardiff 201 LH

*Wathose*

Shimano Biocraft Stocking

*Echomann*

Eagle Cuda 242


Und so siehts aus


----------



## sundeule

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

*Belly Boat

*Togiak 

*Rettungsweste*

compass mit 150KN Auftrieb 

*Flossen*

Mares Avantix

*Rute*

Shimano Aspire  2.1 m 
Yad Berlin Spin 2,1 m


*Rolle*

Spro RedArc / Shimanium Technium 12er Firline 

Kompass, Handy im Aquapack, Anker mit 30m Leine, Hand -GPS


----------



## Malte

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Ich würde es interessant finden, wenn dazu geschrieben würde, ob und wenn ja, welche Probleme beim Belly schon aufgetreten sind.
Denn die spielen bei der Kaufentscheidung, denk ich mal ne Rolle.

(noch ohne Belly) Gruß Malte


----------



## de Mischi

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Moin! Meins hängt zwar derzeit nur zu Deko-Zwecken im Keller , ich mach aber trotzdem mal mit.

*Belly Boat*

Jenzi V-Boot

*Rettungsweste*

 von AWN, Automatikweste mit 150KN Auftrieb 

*Flossen*

Scubapro Geräteflossen

*Rute*

Balzer Miracle 2,10m

*Rolle*

Mitchell 308X pro, 0,14er Quantum PT Braid

*Zubehör und Lebensretter*

Klappanker 750 Gramm, 20m Seil
Handy


----------



## Laboe

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

*Belly Boat*

Guideline Drifter

*Rettungsweste*

AWN Supralite 15 150KN Auftrieb

*Flossen*

Gerätetauchflossen Seaway Arrow

*Rute*

Dega Formel1 Sea Belly Boat 2,45 10-35g

*Rolle*

Shimano Aerlex 4000 10er Fireline

*Köder*

Blinker,Wobbler,Gummi,Wattwurm

*Zubehör und Lebensretter*

Portable Echo Cuda 168
Anker 1,5Kg 30m Leine
Handy (124124)
Digital Kompass
Lampe
Seenotraketen
Rutenhalter
Blitzer

*Bekleidung*

Atmungsaktive Wathose + Surfschuhe


Grüße

Thomas (LORY)


----------



## Twister Bine

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

*Belly Boat:*

Ron Thompson V-Tube

*Rettungsweste:*

Vollautomatische Weste mit 150 KN Auftrieb von Marinepool

*Flossen:*

Beuchat-Contact Pro

*Rute:*

Shimano Speedmaster 2,10m MH, 15-40 g WG

*Rolle:*

Shimano Twin Power 3000F
mit 0,12 SpiderWire

*Köder:*
Twister,Gufi

*Zubehör und Lebensretter:*
750 g Anker mit 1,50m Kette und ca.30m Seil
Handy mit eingespeicherten Notrufnummern
Kompass
Lampe
Handfackeln

LG Bine#h


----------



## fxschfxtzxn

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

*Belly Boat*

Creek Company ODC 420

*Rettungsweste*
 Keine, bei uns auf Baggerseen nicht notwendig 

*Flossen*

Tigullio Explorer

*Rute*

DAM Emotion Steck 180 cm, 20- 70 gr

*Rolle*

Shimano Catana 2500 FA

*Zubehör und Lebensretter*

Echolot Eagle Cuda 168


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Tja, denn will ich auch mal dazu beitragen  

*Belly Boat*

Togiak gelb  ( werden die eigentlich nur in gelb ausgeliefert und hat der Tractor seins umlackiert ? |supergri )

*Rettungsweste*

AWN Supralite 15 150KN Auftrieb

*Flossen*

Gerätetauchflossen Mares - Quattro Avanti

*Rute* 

DAM Senso Power Interpass ( Inlinerute) 2,10 m lang WG 30 -60 g


*Rolle*

12er Fireline auf Spro Red Arc, manchmal Shimano Twinpower 3000 > Schnur Fireline Crystal 10er

*Köder*

Blinker,Wobbler,Gummi,Wattwurm am Buttlöffel > bis auf den Buttlöfel alles Sachen, die ich auch vom Strand aus verwende

*Zubehöhr und Lebensretter*

250 N Weste von Compass
Anker 1,5Kg 40m Leine
Handy
Kompass
Stirnlampe
Schussgerät und Raketen von Comet

einfacher Rutenhalter aus Y-Rohr und Spanngurt


----------



## Havorred01

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

*Belly Boat:

*Guideline Drifter

*Rettungsweste:*

Offshore Premium von Marinepool mit 275N Auftrieb

*Flossen:*

Von The Creek Company mit Schnalle an der Ferse

*Rute:*

Dega Belly Boat II 2,45m , 15-40 g WG
Kurze TeleRute 2,10m

*Rolle:*

Shimano Stradic 4000FA
mit 0,12 Fireline
zur Telerute: Quantum Heat BCS Freilaufrolle

*Köder:*

Blinker, Wobbler, mini Pilker,  Würmer zur Telerute mit wasserkugel, Fliegen

*Zubehör und Lebensretter:*
750 g Anker mit 30m Seil
Handy mit eingespeicherten Notrufnummern
Kompass 
Kopflampe
Hand GPS, Garmin  GPS60 
Echolot fürs Hangelenk

*Bekleidung:*

Wathose Atmungsaktiv


----------



## Bellyboater

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

*Belly:*
Ron Thompson V-Boot

*Rettungsweste:*
150kN von Compass

*Flossen:*
Die von der Angeldomäne, mit Schnürsenkeln versehen, welche dann ums Fußgelenk geknotet werden zur Flossensicherung.

*Ruten:*
Balzer Selection Gold 2,70m 15 - 45g WG mit gekürztem Handteil
Shakespeare pro pike 2,40m 20 - 80g WG

*Rollen:*
2x Quantum Energy TiMag 3000er

*Köder:*
Jede Menge Gummi und Blech

*Sonstiges:*
Selbstgebaute Rutenhalter
750g Anker mit 20m Seil
Handy
Kopflampe


----------



## fimo

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

*Belly Boat:

*Cobra von Kinetic (habe ich "Karl" getauft...)

*Rettungsweste:*

Typhoon Plastimo 100N

*Flossen:*

90A XL made in Taiwan, mit Schnalle an der Ferse

*Rute:*

Cormoran Black Bull 3,00 (WG 20-60)
Sänger Speci Dorsch 3,00 (WG 50 -160)

*Rolle:*

Cormoran Rodeo GTi - 11 PiF 4000 mit 0,15 Fireline (smoke)
Spro Impact XT 150 mit 0,30 mono (grün)

*Köder:*

Blinker, Wobbler, mini Pilker, Wattwurm an Nachläufer-Grundmontage, Gummi 

*Zubehör:

*2,5 kg Anker mit 30m Seil, Handy, Stirnlampe, Messer, Totschläger, Zange, diverse Karabiner, Fishfinder, Cormoran Teleskopkescher, 2 selbstgebaute Rutenhalter, Snickers

*Bekleidung:*

Ron Thompson (5 mm Neopren, schwarz, mit Filzsohle)


----------



## fimo

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

... seid ihr sicher, dass Eure Westen 150 *Kilo Newton* (*K*N) Auftrieb aufweisen :g ??? Was wollt Ihr denn damit bergen ???

Ahoi, fimo


----------



## theactor

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

hI,

sodenn: #h 

*Belly Boat:*

Togiak

*Rettungsweste:*

AWN Security (50-120kg)

*Flossen:*

AJOM Turbo Thruster-Flossen

*Rute:*

Shimano Speedmaster 2,10m MH, 15-40 g WG

*Rolle:*

Shimano Technium 1500 MgS
mit 0,12 Fireline Crystal

*Köder:*
Gummifische (Eddyyyyyy!) / Blinker (Gnö) / Wobbler (Spöket)

*Zubehör und Lebensretter:*

>750 g Anker mit 1m Kette und ca.20 m Seil
>Handy 
>Kompass
>Kopflampe 
>Handfackeln
>Lösezange/Fischtöter/Messer/Schnurclipper
>"Endlos"-Fischgalgen made by MasterB

>Wasserdichte Beutel (Handy, Schlüssel etc)

|wavey:


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Moin Moin ,
*Belly Boat*
RonThompson V


*Rettungsweste*
Marinepool Lifejacket 275N Handauslösung


*Flossen*
Schwarze die waren dabei modifiziert mit Sicherungbänder für den Fall der Fälle möge er nie eintreten :q 


*Rute*
FreeMan Tele Travel 210 cm 20-60 g
Comoran Blue Star    210 cm 10-40 g




*Rolle*
Balzer Metalika730 mit 10er RonThompson Geflecht oder 
                               15er Hemmingway Futura Geflecht
Okuma Inspira IS20 Schnur genau wie bei der Balzer

*Zusätzlich*
Handy
Anker mit 1,5 kg ( bin ja kein Leichtgewicht #6 :q)unten mit Kette wegen der Muscheln und 30 m Seil
Trillerpfeife
Blinker/Wobbler/Gufi´s hab ich mir von TwisterBine abgeschaut :q 
Lösezange/Fischtöter/Messer
Wasserdichte Beutel (Handy, Schlüssel etc)



Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## TW1

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

auf gehts...

*Belly Boat*

TU Kennebec

*Rettungsweste*

AWN mit 150 N

*Flossen*

Geräteflossen IDEA3

*Rute*

Shakespeare Specialist Pike 2,4m 
hat ein kurzes Handteil und ist nicht so schwabbelig

*Rolle*

Shimano Twinpower 4000 FA mit 12er Fireline

*Köder*

Gummi, Spökets

*Sonstiges*

Handy im Aquapac
Anker


CU Joachim


----------



## Blauortsand

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

*Belly Boat*
Outcast FAT CAT

*Rettungsweste*

Feststoffschwimmhilfe mit rattenfraßloch vom letzten winter

*Flossen*

Offenen Ferse mit Riemen Löcher vor den Zehen

*Rute*

Aspire 5-20gr

*Rolle*

Shimano Stella 2500FA

*Köder*

Je Nachdem

*Sonstiges*

Handy 
Anker
....
*
Wathose*
Simms 4mm Neopren mit Füßlingen!

Würde es klasse finden wenn die wathosen auch noch mitaufgenommen werden, da die ja oftmals problematisch im speziellen beim bellybooten sind!
Zum einen gehen viele dabei relativ schnell Kaputt und mit Stiefelmodellen kommt man kaum in die Flossen!
Ich ziehe z.B. die Flossen direkt auf die Füßlinge und kann so optimal paddeln!!!


----------



## theactor

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

HI,


			
				Jelle schrieb:
			
		

> Würde es klasse finden wenn die wathosen auch noch mitaufgenommen werden,


um Jelles Anregung aufzunehmen:
da ich auf großem Fuß lebe, bin ich mit einer "billigen" Neoprenwathose mit Stiefeln ohne Filzsohle auf dem Wasser (damit ich mit Schuhgröße 46 noch in die Flossen passe...|uhoh: )
Mit Füßlingen habe ich mich (wie Jelle) noch nicht in Flossen gewagt... aber wer weiß wann ich das mal tue |kopfkrat  

|wavey:


----------



## Bellyboater

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Ich hab ne 4,5mm Neoprenbüchs mit Filzsohle unter den Stiefeln. Damit komm ich ohne Probleme in die Flossen rein.


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Moin,

mit Boot, Weste, Flossen, Rute und Rolle ist´s jetzt aktuell.
Zubehör, Watbüx und ggf. Lieblingsköder können folgen  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## dat_geit

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

*Belly Boat

*RT V

*Rettungsweste*

Selbstauslösend von Marinepool

*Flossen*

Geräteflossen in unterschiedlichen Längen

*Rute*

je nach dem

*Rolle*

TiCA Camrey, Mitchell Tempest 3000. Geflecht 12er und 15er

*Köder*

viel Gummi, Wobbler, Zocker, Dorschbomben und anderes  

*Sonstiges*

Handy im Aquapac
Anker
Trinken
Essen
Kompass
Echolot


----------



## djoerni

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

so, auf gehts:

*belly boot

RTV

Weste

Compass compact II 

Flossen 
*
*die großen von Ron Thompson 

Rute

Cormoran Thunderstick 210cm 

Rolle

Ryobi Excia 3000 mit 0,12 er Fireline Crystal 

Köder
Gufis, Blinker (Snaps), Spökets, kleine Pilker

Zubehör

Hakenlöser, Fischgalgen, Rutenhalter, Anker 1,50 kg mit 40 Meter Leine, Handfackel, wasserfeste Taschen für Handy etc., Kompass.


*


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Moin,

updedatet (oder heißt das geupdatet  ) und erweitert um Watbüx, Zubehörkiste und die drei Lieblingsköder - also haut in die Tasten :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

HI,

*Die drei Lieblingsköder*
Gummifisch Spro FAST EDDY (weiß-rot und orange-braun); Gnö (rot-schwarz); Spöket (rot-schwarz und #273).

|wavey:


----------



## Torsk_SH

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

*Belly Boat*
Creek Company U-Boot
*
Rettungsweste*

AWN 0815 Weste
*
Flossen*

Arbeitsflossen von Mares

*Rute*

- Spro in 240 mit extra kurzen Handteil
- Berkley CherryWood Spin 210

*Rolle
*
Shimano Technium 5000FA
*
Köder*

Je Nachdem

*Sonstiges*

- Handy
- Anker mit extra langer Leine und Gummipuffer
- GPS Magellan SporTrak Color
- Fishfinder Eagle 480
- ne extra Portion Blasenfitt :q

*UND*
- am liebsten ne lustige Truppe (siehe Foto 4)

*Wathose
*
Abu 5mm Neo mit Filzsohlen


----------



## joshua

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Hallo, liebe Bellyboat-Angler , langsam habt ihr mich wirklich neugierig gemacht.
Auf der Suche nach passendem Equipment ,bin ich auf folgendes gestossen:
http://www.raven.nl/framescript/fra...s2006/raven06/nederlands/raven/Item15791.html
Ich steh da aber leider wie der Ochs vorm Berg.
Die Frage ist nun, ob das für den Anfang lohnt ,oder nicht?
Josh


----------



## fimo

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

... Belly, Wathose, Flossen, Pumpe = 150 Flocken. 

oder
Belly 100:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Belly-Boat-V-Mod...ryZ14357QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Flossen 36
http://cgi.ebay.de/Flossen-fuer-Bel...ryZ14357QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Wathose 15:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Wasserdichte-str...3QQihZ020QQcategoryZ68780QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

1.) ich kenne die Produkte nicht, wobei das Belly doch recht passat-bel aussieht. O ja Floseen - bestimmt auch nicht die schlechtesten. 
2.) zusammen 151 Flocken (2*Versand, 1mal selber hin)
3.) Zugegeben mußte ich bei der Hose etwas sparen, um mit ca. 150 hinzukommen...


----------



## fimo

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

... und Pumpe gibt´s im Keller oder Baumarkt oder oder für 10 oder.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

RETTUNGSWESTE!!!!
am besten automatic bzw halbautomaticweste, da ne feststoffweste einfach zu doll die bewegunsfreiheit einschränkt!!

grüße

mirco


----------



## fischer696

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

und den Anker vom Ruderboot ;-)


----------



## Watfischer84

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

*Belly Boat:* RT-V​ 
*Rettungsweste:* Compass 2 mit 150 kn​ 
*Flossen:* Standards aus dem AT Neustadt

*Watbüx:* Seahawk 4mm Neo mit Stiefeln

*Ruten:* Daiwa Firewolf Belly Boat 2,10 
          Shimano Ultega Spin 2,45 mit gekürtzem Griff

*Rollen:* Shimano Technium 4000 FA mit 12er Crystal
          Okuma Alumina 40 mit 12er XDS

*Zubehör:* 2 Selbstgebaute Rutenhalter aus Alu
             1,5 kg Anker mit 20m Leine
             Lotblei ( da noch kein echolot)
             Handy mit Notrufnummer
             Trillerpfeife
             Kopflampe (für den fall der fälle :q )

*Köder:* Gufis in allen möglichen Farben und Größen
          Jenachdem Blinker, Wobbler oder Naturködermontagen


----------



## ostseeangler27

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Belly no.1 Rt- V-shape

Belly no.2 Jenzi





Wathose Kinetic typ???
Rettungsweste Automatic Secumar 275N
Zubehör 2x Rutenhalter, Fishfinder 
Stringer, Anker 1x 300gr.Süsswasser 1x 1000gr. Ostsee
Ruten Diverse
Flossen 1x Geräteflossen Aqualung 1x Standart X2 Flossen
Evtl. noch Strobo Blitzer und Kopflampe!
Handfunkgerät und Handy


----------



## Salty Waterboy

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Hallo, bin neu im Board und wollt mal fragen, wie weit ich mit dem BB, bei glatter Ostsee, raus wagen kann, ohne das es Lebensgefährlich wird? mfg bellyfisher  ps: Will vor Boltenhagen/Redewisch mit dem BB raus!


----------



## NorbertF

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Nun ich fische ja nicht an der Küste...aber mit dem Bellyboot auf dem Rhein (ja) und in Seen in Südbaden.
Ist das dann hier interessant? Wenn nicht, dann einfach ignorieren.

Belly Boat

Outcast Fishcat 4

Rettungsweste

"Supralite II" von AWN, Automaticweste mit 150KN Auftrieb

Wathose

Irgendeine Jenzi Neoprenwathose mit Stiefeln dran..billig, aber tuts.

Flossen

Mares Power Plana (meine Taucherflossen)

Ruten (meist diese)

Harrison VHF 5-30g
Shimano Diaflash XH (wird grad ersetzt durch eine Blechpeitsche)


Rolle

RedArc 200 und 400
Shimano Technium 5000


Köder

Kaulis, Stinte und hin und wieder ein Kopyto oder Walleye Assassin

Zubehör und Lebensretter

Portable Echo Eagle Cuda 242
Klappanker 700g
Bellybootrutenhalter
Mobiltelefon


----------



## Belly King

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Achtung Achtung

Ich möchte mein BB verkaufen hat jemand interese die Reisverschlüsse der taschen sind beschädiegt aber ansonsten ist es voll funktions bereit.
Mit oder http://img528.*ih.us/img528/8430/hecht123456az1.th.pngohne Flossen.http://img528.*ih.us/img528/1912/hecht12345qu6.th.pnghttp://img528.*ih.us/img528/5579/hecht1234wp7.th.png


----------



## Truttafriend

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Stellst du so etwas bitte in den Kleinanzeigen ein #h

Vielen Dank.


----------



## peter II

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

oder bei ebay da versuche ich gerade meins loszuwerden; sehr ärgerlich mit den Reissverschlüssen die trotz abspülen nach der Benutzung im Salzwasser kaputt sind.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*



peter II schrieb:


> oder bei ebay da versuche ich gerade meins loszuwerden; sehr ärgerlich mit den Reissverschlüssen die trotz abspülen nach der Benutzung im Salzwasser kaputt sind.


 
da hilft aber auch die richtige pflege mit ballistrol oder ähnlichem.
nutze mein belly jetzt seit 2 jahren ausschließlich in salzwasser und habe keinerleih probleme...

das sollte man seinem gerät schon mal gönnen: pflege 

grüße

mirco


----------



## blinkerkatze

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Ich brauche Flossen und habe eine Wathose mit Stiefel in 47.
Bekomme ich welche dafür und wo.


----------



## Bellyboatangler

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Schau Dir mal die Geraeteflossen in der naechsten Tauchschule/Tauchladen an. Meist bekommst dort auch Second Hand Ware fuer paar Euronen, ansonsten guenstige gibt es von Berkley. Sehen weiss aus. Sind nicht die besten, aber sehr robust. In groesse 47 wuerde ich Dir aber raten lieber Stocking zu kaufen. Bekommmst dann bessere Tauchflossen fuer gekauft.


----------



## sundeule

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*



blinkerkatze schrieb:


> Ich brauche Flossen und habe eine Wathose mit Stiefel in 47.
> Bekomme ich welche dafür und wo.


 

Tauchshop und anprobieren! Sonst kaufst Du am Ende doppelt.
Ich kann nur zu den Flossen von Mares raten. Schon allein das Verschlußsystem ist was Gutes, wenn man mit klammen Fingern aus den Flossen steigt.


----------



## nilsinho

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

So, endlich!

ich hab jetzt auch ein BB! und zwar das 
Kennebec Trout Unlimited!

Zubehör hab ich noch nicht alles, und dementsprechend
bin ich bisher auch noch nicht in SEE gestochen.........
aber ich freu mich drauf!

@MB: man achte auf den schicken Rollrasen! ;-)


----------



## theactor

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

HI,

@inho: #6 #6
MB kann's grad nich lesen, kretat er doch grad in fernen Ländern herum #d
Sieht aber echt fast unecht aus, das Bild! |supergri

#h


----------



## nilsinho

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

guck ma, und ich dachte, die sind da unten auch schon am internet angeschlossen......#c


----------



## Belly King

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Hallo 

Ich mochte mein bb verkaufen ist ein Kennebec hat jemand interesse kann es nicht mehr gebrauchen.


----------



## Truttafriend

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Ich hab dir doch schon hier
geschrieben das es dafür die Kleinanzeigen gibt!

Lass es bitte dein Angebot cross zu posten.


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Moin,

zurück von Kreta habe ich jetzt mal ein wenig upgedatet #h

Bitte nur Meldungen über benutztes Belly Boat und Zubehör :m

Zum Klönen und Verkaufen sind die anderen Foren und Threads viel geeigneter #6

@Mod: könnte man hier draus wieder einen "reinen Informatiker" machen?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## gufipanscher

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Servus Leute,
komm aus dem Frankenland und will zum Mefo-Start zu euch mal mit dem Belly hochkommen. Leider hab ich keinen Plan wo und wann ich am besten ins Wasser steig.... An der Ausrüstung und im Umgang mit dem Teil sollte es nicht mangeln. Fehlt mir eigentlich nur noch ein Fachkundiger vor Ort. Wenn wer mal Lust und Zeit hat nen Franken das Fischen zu zeigen, dann bitte melden |wavey:

Gruß Gufipanscher


----------



## Laboe

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

@ MichaelB

Habe ein neues Spielzeug, also RT-U raus aus der Liste und Guideline Drifter rein.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Locke

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Moin,
meine Kombo

*Belly Boat*
Togiak 
+
Pontoon Outcast Cougar (jetzt mit 2PS AB)

*Rettungsweste*
brauche ich ne Neue!

*Flossen*
Geräteflossen aus dem Tauchershop 
Hersteller TUSA

*Rute*
Shimano Catana

*
Rolle*
Mitchell 308X Gold (Ostsee)

*
Köder*

überwiegend FastEddy (rot/weiß)
Spöket + Gnö

*
Wathose*
4mm Behr Billigwathose (50-60€) Fürs Belly reicht mir das aus.

Gruss Locke


----------



## Micky

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

*Belly Boat
R*on *T*hompson - *V* 
mit "selfmade" Rutenhaltern aus grauen Abflussrohren

*Rettungsweste*
AWN 150 Secumar

*Flossen*
schwarze Standardflossen

*Rute*
Henk Simonsz Titan 1,80m zum aktiven Fischen
No-Name Vertikalrute 1,85m zum Wattwurmbaden

*Rolle*
Shimano Exage 4000RA + Fireline (zum aktiven Fischen)
Shimano Exage 4000RA + 28er mono (zum Plattenangeln)
*
Köder*
40 Gramm Mini-Dorschbombe (gelb-schwarz)
Snaps (20 Gramm, rot-schwarz)
Kieler-Blitz Pilker (bis 50 Gramm, versch. Farben)
einfaches Brandungs-Nachläufervorfach mit Salzis (zum Plattenangeln)
*
Wathose*
4mm Ron Thompson (60€) mit integrierten Stiefeln (Filzsohle).

*Immer dabei:*
mindestens einen Angelkollegen (NIE ALLEINE!), Schwimmweste, Handy, Anker mit 20 Meter Leine, Zigaretten, 3 Feuerzeuge, Kopflampe, Fischgalgen, Messer, Hakenlösezange, 1-3 Köderboxen + Kleinkram


----------



## Mustang1976

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

*Belly Boat*

Guideline Drifter

*Rettungsweste*

Automatikweste 150N Auftrieb

*Flossen*

Gerätetauchflossen Mares Aventiquattro
*Rute*

Balzer Magna Silver 40-80gr. / 2,70m

*Rolle*

Shimano Aero GT 4000

*Köder*

Blinker,Wobbler,Gummi,Wattwurm

*Zubehöhr und Lebensretter*

Echolot Lowrence X85 
Anker 1,5Kg 15 m Leine
Handy (124124)
Lampe
Driftsack


----------



## vazzquezz

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Auch wenn ich mein Belly erst morgen abhole, poste ich aufgrund "innerer Hitze" schonmal:

Belly Boat: 
Guideline Drifter

Rettungsweste: 
AWN Supralite II, 150

Flossen: 
Aqualung Caravelle mit Tauchschuh Aquata, wg. ...

... Hose: 
Hodgman Neopren mit Füsslingen

Ruten: 
Berkley Lightning Rod Vertical (1,80m) & Rozemeijer Saphir 3500 oder YAD Kansas (2,40m) & Okuma Metaloid MDS30 (Je nach Einsatzgebiet)

Köder: 
Vermutlich kleine Gummis am max. 21g-Kopf, Mefo-Blinker & Kleinst-Pilker bis ca 28g

Zubehör und Lebensretter:
Echolot Cuda 168 von Lowrance (mal sehen, ob ich´s umbau... :q)
Handy im Gefrierbeutel, erscheint mir für die Ostsee logisch
Mikro-Funke (bei Gruppenausflug, mal sehen, hab ich immerhin... )
Anker (750g) mit 40m Ankerseil
Hand-GPS
Kopf-Lampe
Kompass

That´s it #6


----------



## crazyracer22

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Hi war noch nicht mit meinem bb auf dem Wasser weil die Spro Hose noch nicht angkommen ist aber hier ist meine Ausrüstung bis jetzt:


*Belly Boat:*
Roy Fisher V- Form

*Rettungsweste*
brauche ne Neue

*Flossen:*
????


*Rute*
Mitsuki Speed Bait 5-20g 2,70m
Spro Metal Spin 15-25g 2,10m
Team Daiwa One+Half 10-20g 1,80m

*
Rolle*
Daiwa Rsi 2000
Spro Sevios
Shimano Sienna 2500fb
*
Köder*
Kopytos, Wobbler und Mepps

*
Wathose*
5mm Spro Neopren



Anker und Rutenhalter muss ich mir noch zurecht basteln und das Echo muss auch noch ein wenig warten aber es geht ja auch ohne


----------



## rahnschote

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

*Meine Ostsee - Dorsch Ausrüstung*

*Bellyboote:                     kinetic Cobra V(seit13.2.08)*
*                                          Grünes RT(erstes und ersatz...)*

*Flossen:                           Angeldomäne(die langen...)*

*Watbüx:                           Spro 4mm(59euro)*

*Weste:                             Blaue Automatikweste 150N*

*Rute:                                Cormoran Seacor Seabass*
*                                          2,40 m         40-80wg*

*Rolle:                                Cardinal Stamina Drag *
*                                                  180m0,30m*
*Schnur:                            0,30mm mono 8kg tragkraft*

*Köder:                              40g Danmark Blitz,braune Gufi´s*
*                                          mit 28g Köpfen,diverse mefo-*
*                                          Blinker12-30g*

*Sonstiges:                       1kg Klappanker mit 20 m4mm *
*                                           Schnur,Holzknüppel,Filetmesser,*
*                                           selfmade Fischgalgen,*
*                                           Wasserfestes Handy(nokia 5210)*
*                                           Flasche Wasser...was zu beißen,*
*                                           Plastiktüte(n)manchmal digi-cam*
*                                           Rutenhalter ist noch in Planung...*
*                                           Icebehr neo-Handschuhe im winter*


----------



## Kobacki

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Mahlzeit!

Nach langer Ruhe muss ich hier mal reinplatzen...

Ich brauch ja auch nur fix mal ein paar Infos und Erfahrungen. 
*Frage: In wie Weit muss ich die Flossen auswählen wenn ich Stiefel an meiner Buchse hab? Was is da zu beachten? Hab Schuhgröße 43.*

*Eignen die sich überhaupt dafür???*


Mfg

Kobacki


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*



Kobacki schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> 
> 
> *Frage: In wie Weit muss ich die Flossen auswählen wenn ich Stiefel an meiner Buchse hab? Was is da zu beachten? Hab Schuhgröße 43.*
> 
> *Eignen die sich überhaupt dafür???*
> 
> 
> Mfg
> 
> Kobacki




Hi Kobacki,

das ist eigentlich recht einfach:

Du brauchst Flossen die über die Stiefel passen.

Ideal sind Geräteflossen aus dem Tauchladen, da kannst Du auch anprobieren(obwohl die für die Stiefel u.U. nicht passen werden).
Es gibt auch spezielle Belly Flossen ( sind recht kurz und hart) da passen eigentlich alle Stiefel rein weil die oben offen sind und geschnürt werden, hast nur nicht soviel Vortrieb wie mit Geräteflossen.

Ideal ist eigentlich eine Wathose mit Füsslingen,dann Neopren Taucherschuhe und Geräteflossen.

Flossen vom Disounter hab ich auch mal ausprobiert, das hat alles nicht gepasst weil die sehr schmal geschnitten waren ( sind wohl eher fürs Barfusstragen), bin dann doch im Tauchladen gelandet, gute Auswahl und Beratung.

Ich habe mit den Bellyflossen angefangen, das ging mit den normalen Watschuhen ohne Extra Investition, inzwischen bin ich umgestiegen auf Taucherschuhe und große Geräteflossen.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Kobacki

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Danke für die Tips. 
Habs gestern endlich ausprobiert nach einigen Startschwierigkeiten.


----------



## Queequeg

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Moinsen,
dann möchte ich auch mal mein Gerümpel präsentieren.
Greife damit direkt auf Dorsch an, Trutten sind aber auch immer wieder herzlich willkommen.

*Belly Boat*: 
Caddies - Ringformat mit LKW-Schlauch

Rettungsweste: 
Secuma mit 150 N  Auftrieb

*Flossen:* 
Fabrikat:??? Bin aber zufrieden

*Wathose:* 
5mm Neopren von RT und bin damit überhaupt nicht zufrieden, da schön undicht im Schritt-brrr

*Ruten:* 
RST-Supirior Eigenbau 3m, WG 15-30g
Shimano Catana 2,4m, WG 15-35g 

*Rollen:*
Multi -  ABU Ambassadeur Syncro
Stationär - Spro Red Arc 10400

*Schnur:*
15er Geflecht Fire-Line, Spider Wire zuzüglich Mono-Vorfach


*Köder:* 
Vorwiegend Snabs (selbst bemalt) zw. 20 - 27g. Ab und an auch mal ninn Gufi 

*Zubehör und Lebensretter:*
Kompass
Handy im Aquapack
Leuchtmonition
Anker
2. Mann
Keine Getränke
* 


*


----------



## Timmy4903

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

*Bellyboot:* Guideline Drifter
*Weste:* Secumar mit 275N
*Flossen:* muss ich mal schauen, auf jeden Fall 100% zufrieden
*Wathose:* 5mm RT
*Rute:* Spro Henk Simonz in 2,10m und eine Rute von Ultimate 2,10m (die zum Grundangeln)
*Rolle:* Shimano Exage 4000RA
*Sehne:* 15er Fireline und 25er monofil
*Köder:* diverse Minipilker um die 30-50g, Grundmontage für Platte (einfach ne Brandungsvorfach) und Wasserkugel für Hornis (dat schockt so dermaßen)
*Diverses:* Handy, Echolot Lowrance X-25, Knüppel, Messer, Aterienklemme, Anker, Trinken, Kippen (-dose), 2. Mann(!!!)

Ich bin ja immer noch am Überlegen wie ich meine Idee eines Schwimmgrilles am besten realisieren kann|supergri


----------



## cozmo

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

und was man auch noch sehr braucht beim bb fischen sind fische!!!!:vik:


----------



## Bellyboater

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

So, das RT-V ist ausgetauscht gegen ein Guideline Drifter.


----------



## AlBundy

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Wie gesagt, welche Vorteile bringt dir das? #h

...außer das du weniger Zinseinnahmen auf deinem Extrakonto  verbuchen kannst wie sonnst. :m

Und Windanfälliger ist es außerdem, aber was wissen schon die älteren BB-Fahrer die mit ihrem RT zufrieden sind...


----------



## Bellyboater

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Ich habe mich der Sicherheit wegen für das Drifter entschieden weil es 4 Luftkammern hat.
Da ich das Teil gebraucht gekauft habe war es auch nicht wirklich teuer.


----------



## Mefo23

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Was hast denn bezahlt? habe es neu mit Flossen für 259Euro gekauft, fand es günstig und die Flossen sind auch echt gut. Und Versand war kostenlos.


----------



## HyFisch

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

*Belly Boat*
Togiak 

*Rettungsweste*
Irgend ne selbstaufblasende 

*Flossen*
Fast die Gleichen wie die von Angel-Domäne

*Rute*
Noch ne Balzer Atlantik, wir bald ersetzt 
*
Rolle*
Mitchell Avoket Gold 
Shimano Catana
Shimano Nexave
*
Köder*

Gummifische
Snaps
*
Wathose
*Ron Thompson Dakota

Gruß Hy Fisch


----------



## robert07

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

moinsen!
vielleicht falscher thread, aber ich wollt kein neues eröffnen.

bei e..y wird das belly "black stalker" zu moderaten preisen vertickt. ich weiß, man soll an der sicherheit nicht sparen. aber bei 4 luftkammern ist es definitiv sicherer als mein gefährt. hab einen ring noch aus dem letzten jahrtausend und ein v, welches ich vor einem jahr geschenkt bekommen hab. beide mit nur einer hauptkammer und zusätzl. aufblasbarer rückenstütze. will mir nicht vorstellen, was passiert, wenn die hauptkammer ein loch bekommt, 200m vom ufer entfernt. die rückenstütze trägt einen bestimmt noch. doch man müßte ja erstmal aus dem belly raus und sich dann irgendwie an dem ding festhalten (worst case|scardie. mir grauts vor so einer vorstellung. 
zurück zu meiner frage: taugt das teil was? für so kleines geld kann ich mir das nicht wirklich vorstellen. praxistaugliche und gut verarbeitete modelle wurden ja schon hier ausfühlich beschrieben und soweit ich mich erinnere, kostet keins von denen unter 200-250 euronen.
also, hat jemand von euch das teil? wie ist die verarbeitung, reißverschlüsse, sitzposition?


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

#6 Hast Deine Frage doch schon selbst beantwortet...
Qualität hat ihren Preis, und die erkennst Du an vielen Details, wie z.B. Ventile Schlauch Nähte usw.!
Was nützen Dir 4 Kammern, die beim Paddeln schlagartig durch die Naht flutschen, und dann evt. auch noch platzen...oder du fährst für 30€ Spritgeld an die Küste, und die Ventile blasen ab..Überleg Dir mal, was Dich ein Angeltag mit Anfahrt, Rückfahrt und Ködern kostet....
Lass es lieber sein, und bleib bei den bekannten Herstellern.
oder noch besser: sparen, und dann kajak kaufen
|rolleyes

Piet


----------



## robert07

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

die anfahrt kost mich kaum was, wohn direkt an der ostsee. aber mit dem rest hast du natürlich recht. das black stalker ist zum "sofort kaufen" für 120€ zu haben. das bekannte v von RT kostet ca. 100€ und das finden viele user gut (ich übrigens nicht). wollt mich einfach bißchen informieren und eure meinung hören. einen kajak werd ich mir wohl nicht kaufen. sieht wohl zu komisch aus auf einen arosa .


----------



## henni82

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

grüsst euch...
dieses we kam mein rt v-shape. und naja was soll ich sagen!? ********...
naht gerissen!!
glücklicherweise nicht auf der ostsee!
habe bei ebay unter float tupe, nen oustcast togiak gefunden für fast das gleich geld! mit versand umgerecht 160juros und nen paar zerquetschte!
nach nem stalker habe ich auch nachgeschaut und musste feststellen das dies aus dem gleichen stoff besteht! rt und das stalker haben beide 420 denire!!

hat einer beim togiak nen echolot montiert?
wenn ja wäre interessant zu wissen, wo ihr den und wie ihr den geber angebracht habt!

grüsse


----------



## GuidoOo

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

*Belly Boot:
*JW Outfitters "SCOUT"
*Rettungsweste:
*AWN-Automatikweste mit 150N Auftrieb
*Flossen:*
Shakespeare Float Tube Fins
*Ruten:
*-Berkley Signa Salmon 3,10m 9-41g
-Sänger Auqantic Light Pilk 2,45m -120g
(Da kommen noch richtige BB-Ruten)#6
*Rollen:*
-Shimano Stradic 2500 FB mit 0.12er Spiderwire Invisi Braid
-Spro Red Arc 10400 mit 0.12er Spiderwire Invisi Braid
-Penn Sargus 4000 mit 0.17er Spiderwire Code Red
*Köder:*
Blinker,Pilker,Wobbler,Wattie u.v.m!
*Watbüx:
*Cormoran Wathose
*Zubehör:
*-Anker
-Ruder
-Echolot (Eagle Cuda 168)
-3er Rutenhalter (Selfmade)

Naja, unten nochmal nen paar Bilder!
Könnten auch henni helfen!
Achja, ist alles heute NAcht zwischen 22 und 2 Uhr entstanden!


----------



## loki73

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

hallo GuidoOo

es gibt halt sehr kreative nachtaktive bastler, du musst einer davon sein.

den kabelkanal würd ich im einsatz aber einen deckel verpassen. wenn du wellenbewegung hast und der kanal splittert dir kaputt macht es vielleicht zisch.

aber ansonsten sieht es gut aus. vorallem die idee mit dem echogeber find ich klasse.

naja und rutentechnisch wolltest du dir ja noch was anderes holen.


----------



## GuidoOo

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Danke Loki=)

Wenn das mit dem Kabelkanal so einfach ginge!
Er muss offen sein...undzwar aus folgendem Punkt:
Ist der Kabelkanal geschlossen, und ich gurte diesen am BB fest, dann hat er nur EINEN Druckpunkt...In der Praxis heißt das, er wackelt leichter hin und her!
Deswegen bin ich auch von den Einfachen Rutenhaltern mit Rohr und Spangurt weggangen 

Bei mir ist er offen, und hat somit ZWEI Druckpunkte, auf die sich das Gewicht verteilt und er wackelt somit garnicht mehr hin und her! Außerdem wird das BB nicht eingedrückt 

Aber danke für den Tip, der Kanal ist soweit aber noch recht flexibel und ich hoffe nicht, dass er splittern wird!#t
Gerade bin ich dabei das Ankerseil gut zu befestigen


----------



## GuidoOo

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Danke Loki=)

Wenn das mit dem Kabelkanal so einfach ginge!
Er muss offen sein...undzwar aus folgendem Punkt:
Ist der Kabelkanal geschlossen, und ich gurte diesen am BB fest, dann hat er nur EINEN Druckpunkt...In der Praxis heißt das, er wackelt leichter hin und her!
Deswegen bin ich auch von den Einfachen Rutenhaltern mit Rohr und Spangurt weggangen 

Bei mir ist er offen, und hat somit ZWEI Druckpunkte, auf die sich das Gewicht verteilt und er wackelt somit garnicht mehr hin und her! Außerdem wird das BB nicht eingedrückt 

Aber danke für den Tip, der Kanal ist soweit aber noch recht flexibel und ich hoffe nicht, dass er splittern wird!#t
Gerade bin ich dabei das Ankerseil gut zu befestigen


----------



## Mathias67

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Ui da habe ich ja noch ne Menge vor mir....
Auch mich hat der BB Virus erwischt. Gleich nach dem ersten Ausflug auf der Ostsee mit einem geliehenen BB war es um mich geschehen.
Ich bin gerade seit einigen Tagen dabei und recherchiere wo ich den ein gutes günstiges und trotzdem sicheres BB herbekomme.
Latürnich strandet man dabei auch an der Seelefängerküste von Eiblei. Naja watt ich da so gesehen habe fand ich ja schon ganz tauchlig.
Und nun habe ich, Dank an alle die hier gepostet haben, endlich auch mal einige gute Tipps zum gesamten Equipment das da noch von mir besorgt werden muß.
Schade nur das ich mit dem drucken der Scheine nicht so richtig voran komme sonst würde ich wohl dieses Jahr in meinem eigenen Kahn den Hornhechten das Leben schwer machen.
Egal.....was ich eigentlich nur sagen wollte....
tolles Thema das hier gestartet wurde.
Ich hoffe das es noch viele Berichte geben wird und ich den einen oder anderen Schreiberling irgendwann auf dem Wasser wiedertreffen werde.
PetriHeil an alle BB begeisterten


----------



## Belly_gaga

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Moin Leute ich wollte nur mal erzählen das ich mein Ron Thomsen 
Belly V Form ,mit Flossen, Luftpumpe und Rutenhalter für selbstabholer zu verkaufen habe ich werde demnächst mit was anderem auf dem Wasser sein  

schön Gruß
    #h#h#h


----------



## Truttafriend

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Dein Geraffel kannst du hier prima anbieten#h


----------



## crazyracer22

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Hallo zusammen weis nicht ob das hier rein gehört, wollte mal fragen was ihr für Flicktzeug benutzt? Habe nämlich in meinem BB ein Loch und habe es gerad probiert mit herkömmlichen Fahrradflicken zu flicken war aber vergebens! Gibt es da extra Bootsflickzeug oder habe ich mich einfach nur dämlich angestellt ( glaube ich aber ehr nicht ) 
Schöne Grüße


----------



## blumovic

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Sag mal besser welches BB du hast. Nicht jedes Boot ist gleich.
Könnte auch am Kleber liegen. Ich glaub herkömmliche Vulkanisierlösung ist für nen BB-Schlauch nicht angebracht.
Alle hier im Forum werden dir AQUASURE empfehlen#6


----------



## crazyracer22

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Das BB ist von Roy Fischer. Wollte mich die Tage mal damit befassen wo man vernümftige Schläuche her bekommt. Ja gut dann werde ich mir das mal holen.
Danke nochmal


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*





*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread* 
 			 			 		  		 		 			 			moin moin männers,
ich möchte in diesem jahr anfangen mit dem belly zu angeln.
hab mir da auch schon eins angeguckt-*Angeldomäne_ Invader Belly_*und für meinen Vater das -*Doubledecker von Roy Fishers*- alles über Angeldomäne.
Habt ihr da vielleicht Erfahrung mit?
Sind die OK(Ostseetauglich)?
Beim *Doubledecker* hätte ich vielleicht Bedenken...#c
Ach ja hättet ihr vielleicht auch noch nen Tip zwecks Rute?
Ich hab bis jetzt noch keine gefunden, die mir zugesagt hat (kurzer Griff usw...)

Vielen Dank für die hoffentlich zahlreichen und guten Infos.

Gruß observer
https://www.shop.angel-domaene.de/in...-Zubehoer.html


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Moin,

hier wirst Du geholfen :m

Zu den genannten Booten kann ich nichts sagen - außer dass ich niemanden kenne, der die kennt...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## blumovic

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Ist nicht so gut wenn die Dinger unbekannt sind. Ich würde eher auf bekannte Modelle zurückgreifen (Togiak, Fishcat, Drifter). Da kannst du von ausgehen, dass das Boot super ist. Bei den Angeldomaene Booten kaufst du evtl die Katze im Sack.


----------



## rouvi

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Hey, ich hab da mal ne wichtige Frage:

Ich hab grade Drifter ausgepackt und wollte es gleich probeaufpumpen.
Ein Problem gibts allerdings. Die Schläuche des Boots liegen "nur so drin", das heißt, die Ventile sind noch nicht durch die Löcher der Außenhaut gezogen. Auf den Ventilen sind relativ große Hartgummiringe, gehören die direkt auf den Schlauch (so wie es jetzt ist) oder gehärten die, auf die durch die außenhautgezogenen Ventile. 
Also erst Ventile durchmachen und dann Gummischeibe drauf, oder Gummischeibe auf den Ventilen lassen und dann durchziehn?

2te Sache. Man spricht immer von 4 unabhängigen Luftkammern... ich zähle aber nur 2 Schläuche mit je 2 Ventilen? Wie erklärt sich das nun?

Lg
Rouvi


----------



## rouvi

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

ok beide sachen sind geklärt^^


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

moin moin
blöde frage, aber zählen BB zu den wasserfahrzeugen oder vielleicht zu sowas wie schwimmhilfen;+???
auf dem einen, für mich interessanten gewässer sind wasserfahrzeuge leider komplett verboten...

schönen gruß


----------



## blumovic

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

das ist wohl auslegungssache. die einen sagen es ist als normales zu betrachten, die anderen sagen du kannst damit überall rauf wo watangeln erlaubt ist. ich kenne es auch so, dass es als schwimmhilfe gilt. aber nicht jeder fischer oder aufseher sieht es gerne. am besten mal fragen...oder du probierst halt mal was passiert
jetzt kannst ja ohnehin nirgends bb fahren


----------



## Wuemmehunter

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Ich hab da auch mal ne Frage. Wollte dieses Jahr mit meinem Water Skeeter Vision zum Heringsangeln. Die Uferplätze sind ja immer so überlaufen. Da ja im Regelfall mit mehr als drei Heringen zu rechnen ist, stellt sich die Frage nach der Hälterung für die abgeschlagenen Silberlinge. Weiß irgend jemand, wo ich ein Netz herbekomme, in dem oben so ein kleiner Schwimmreifen eingearbeitet ist? Oder macht der gute alte Drahtsetzkescher mehr Sinn?
Gruß 
Stephan


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Moin Stephan |wavey:

Die Setzkescher mit eingebautem Schwimmring solltest Du in jedem gutsortierten Angelladen kriegen. Ansonsten nimm 'nen kleinen aufblasbaren Schwimmring von Toys R' us oder so, 'nen normalen Kunststoffsetzkescher und ein paar Kabelbinder. Get auch prima


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

moin moin, ich hab da nochmal ne frage.
und zwar will ich im april zum ersten mal mit meinem belly los(bei rostock)-da wollte ich wissen, ob es vielleicht irgendwo an der küste zu starke strömungen gibt um da mit dem belly zu angeln?#c? nich dass ich noch nach dänemark treibe...
oder informiert man sich vor jedem trip erst noch mal?

ach ja eine frage hätte ich noch: mein alter herr hat das guideline drifter und da hat`s mich irgendwie verwundert dass man da keinen gurt zwischen seinen beinen hat(also vom sitz zur stange) so als "rausrutsch-schutz"
ist das trotzdem sicher genug?

ich hoffe mal dass ihr mir helfen könnt...

gruß tom


----------



## AndreasG

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

@observer

Hier findest du die Strömungskarte von deinem Zielgebiet.
Ich mache es immer so das ich die Karte in den letzten 4 Tagen vor dem eigentlichen Angeltag studiere ob sich evtl. negative Strömungsverhältnisse abzeichnen.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Moin,

der geneigten Leserschaft erkläre dann doch auch, was "negative" Strömungsverhältnisse sind #h

Gruß
Michael


----------



## rouvi

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Hey Leute,
vor ein paar Tagen war ich das erste mal mit den Guideline Drifterflossen auf der Ostsee doch trotz Ententeich und Windstille kam ich überhaupt nicht klar... kaum Geschwindigkeit dafür schnelle Ermüdung und sogar etwas Muskelkater am nächsten Tag...
Nun wollte ich mich mal nach neuen umschauen und wollte mal nach ein paar Tips fragen... Ein Boardi hat mir schon nen Taucherladen empfohlen, jedoch denke ich das man dort keine Flossen unter 100€ bekommt?

Im Internet habe ich Pegaso Flossen für 20€ gefunden, mit diesesn war ich sonst immer drausen und grundsätzlich sagen sie mir zu... kann mir sonst noch jemand nen Tip geben oder eine Empfehlung aussprechen?

Es sollen sie sollten nicht zu kurz und medium sein (also nicht zu hart und nicht zu weich)

Lg
Rouvi


----------



## Sterni01

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*



observer schrieb:


> moin moin, ich hab da nochmal ne frage.
> und zwar will ich im april zum ersten mal mit meinem belly los(bei rostock)-da wollte ich wissen, ob es vielleicht irgendwo an der küste zu starke strömungen gibt um da mit dem belly zu angeln?#c? nich dass ich noch nach dänemark treibe...
> oder informiert man sich vor jedem trip erst noch mal?
> 
> ich hoffe mal dass ihr mir helfen könnt...
> 
> gruß tom



Wind ist wichtiger als Strömung !!!
Ich würde nur bei auflandigem Wind bzw Windstille auf die Ostsee !!! Auch nie alleine ! 

PS. Spätestens nach deinem 1. Wadenkrampf , wirst es mir glauben !!!  :g


----------



## AndreasG

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*



Sterni01 schrieb:


> Wind ist wichtiger als Strömung !!!
> Ich würde nur bei auflandigem Wind bzw Windstille auf die Ostsee !!! Auch nie alleine !
> 
> PS. Spätestens nach deinem 1. Wadenkrampf , wirst es mir glauben !!!  :g



Na, das kann man so wohl nicht stehen lassen.
Sicherlich ist ablandiger Wind nicht unbedingt geeignet um sich ins BB zu setzen, ich fische auch lieber auflandig. Strömungen sind aber durchaus tückischer als Wind der sich spürbar zeigt, mitunter hast du Tage da weht eine moderate 3 aber die Unterströmung ( z. B. hervorgerufen durch den Wind der vorhergehenden Tage ) drückt entgegen der aktuellen Windrichtung und schon findest du dich im schönsten Schlamassel wieder.

@MichaelB
Das wäre zum Beispiel für mich eine "negative" Strömung.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Reppi

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Kann ich Andreas nur beipflichten  !!   Ententeich und Unterströmung; miese Konstellation.
Darum alle 100m mal 2-3min. nicht paddeln und ne kleine Kreuzpeilung versuchen....


----------



## Sterni01

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Ich hatte noch nie so starke Strömung, dass ich ständig und unermüdlich dagegen an paddeln mußte ! Gegen den Wind schon ! Auch habe ich bis jetzt nur Strömung kennengelernt, welche Küstenparalel war. Und an Land einige hundert Meter zurücklaufen ist hicht so anstrengend, wie die gleiche Strecke im Gegenwind zu bewältigen....


----------



## Domini

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*



sundeule schrieb:


> *Belly Boat*
> 
> Togiak
> 
> *Rettungsweste*
> 
> compass mit 150KN Auftrieb
> 
> *Flossen*
> 
> Mares Avantix
> 
> *Rute*
> 
> Shimano Aspire 2.1 m
> Yad Berlin Spin 2,1 m
> 
> 
> *Rolle*
> 
> Spro RedArc / Shimanium Technium 12er Firline
> 
> Kompass, Handy im Aquapack, Anker mit 30m Leine, Hand -GPS


 

sind das kilonewton? wie viel auftriebskraft ist das?


----------



## rouvi

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

150000 newton, denke maldas istn tippfehler , nochnie von solchen 2elefeantenwesten" gehört


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

moin moin, hab da wieder mal ne frage:
ihr schreibt, dass ihr die ankerleine mit gummistraps am bb festmacht.
was sind denn das für gummis?(diese mit den 2 haken-auf jeder seite einen..)
habt ihr bilder davon?

ich hoffe mal ihr könnt mir helfen.
danke schon mal...

gruß an alle


----------



## AndreasG

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Bekommst Du als Meterware in Stärken um 8-10mm im Baumarkt, oder im Bootszubehör.


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

alles klar ,danke.
schon besorgt
gruß


----------



## sve

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

so hab viel gelesen hier über bb.   wie ist es den mit der sicherheit auf dem bb? wer hat erfahrung machen müssen? 

will auch das erstemal los und da stellt sich die frage wie reagieren wenn doch nen schlauch luft verliert und wie schnell ( bei kaputer naht )...??
und wie schwimmt es sich mit der wathose?


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

moin moin, hab leider auch noch keine erfahrung-würde mich aber auch sehr interessieren! will jetzt im mai zum ersten mal los|supergri (freu)...


aber hab da noch ne frage: die fangmeldungen sehen ja sehr gut aus, lohnt es sich im Mai auch noch(auf dorsch).
oder bis wann fahrt ihr so raus???

danke und schönen gruß


----------



## Bellyangler

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Moin Observer,
nach meinen Erfahrungen, solange die Wassertemperatur unter 15 Grad bleibt. Danach ziehen sich die meisten Dortsche ins tiefere Wasser zurück. 
Habe erst jetzt das mit dem Anker und Gummiband gelesen.
Knote an das Ankerseil nicht das Gummiband ganz ans Ende an, sondern mach ca. 1,5m vorher eine Schlinge in das Ankerseil und knote dort das Gummiband an. Das freie Ende befestigst du mit dem Gummiband am Boot. Damit hast du eine Sicherungsschnur, falls das Gummi mal reißen sollte.
Falls jemand meinen im letzten Herbst versenkten Anker vor WH findet ...#q
Gruß Bellyangler#h


----------



## Zanderudo

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Hallo Leute,

ich besitze ein altes Belly von ron Thompsen (blau) in U-Form und einfache Flossen (gab es beim Kauf).
Das Boot habe ich mal auf einem See getestet und Zander und Hechte gefangen. War echt lustig in dem Teil.
Nun meine Frage:
Kann ich mich mit dem Ding auf die Ostsee wagen? Reichen die Flossen?
Gibt es brauchbare Boote für 100 € oder günstige Flossen?

Udo #h


----------



## Zanderudo

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Danke für die PN!!!!
Diese 0815 Flossen habe ich.


----------



## Thomas090883

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

2km rauspaddeln hat für mich nichts mehr mit Mut zu tun, sondern eher mit Leichtsinn...
Wenn da mal ordentlichst Zug auf die Beine kommt, ists schnell vorbei mit den Kräften.
Bei sehr guten Bedingungen sind mal ca. 500 Meter drinn aber das reicht dann auch.
Aber das muss jeder selber wissen...schade nur wenn´s nach hinten losgeht.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Jogyman

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

 2Km rauspaddelln allein und dann noch mit diesen Flossen ,das ist kein Leichtsinn mehr sondern Selbstmord verdächtig

Gruss Jogy


----------



## catch and eat it

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*



blumovic schrieb:


> Wenn du mutig bist reicht das. Hab die Flossen. Bin damit auch schon mehr als 2km vor der Küste unterwegs gewesen...allein. Musst nur Mut haben und ein bisschen Erfahrung im Umgang mit dem Bellyboot. Wenn du das alles hast...gib Gummi



bei allem respekt...
absolut verantwortungslose und bescheuerte aussage!!!

das boot ist das einfachste was es gibt. es ist sehr langsam. es hat nur einen schlauch. dazu hat er ein altes boot, alter schlauch, da kann immer mal was brüchig sein.

die flossen sind auch nix. ein kollege hat die letztens getestet, den hab ich dann den halben weg zum ufer geschleppt, weil der nicht vorwärts kam.
ich habe flossen von pegaso, 30 €, komm gut zurecht.
zanderudo scheint noch nicht oft belly gefahren zu sein. 
ich bin sportler, bei den ersten ausfahrten hatte ich trotzdem regelmäßig krämpfe. inzwischen nicht mehr. 

ein absolutes muss ist eine rettungsweste. gute westen liegen aber im bereich von gut 100€.
einfache westen sind unbequem, aber können auch leben retten.

dann brauchst du noch einen anker. der kann dich vor weiterem abtreiben bewahren. 

immer das handy dabei haben. wasserdicht verpackt. nummer von der küstenwache (dlrg...) abgespeichert.

immer auf wind und wellen achten, das kann sich sehr schnell ändern.

am besten, grade am anfang, immer zu zweit rausfahen.

ein gutes boot wirst du nicht für 100€ bekommen.
dafür wirst du 250 € + x bezahlen müssen.

abschließend: mit dem belly auf der ostsee ist traumhaft und durchaus sicher, wenn man sich vernünftig verhält und richtige ausrüstung hat. die kostet einfach etwas mehr.

wenn du fragen hast, schreib mir gern ne pn.


----------



## wobbler michi

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*



blumovic schrieb:


> Wenn du mutig bist reicht das. Hab die Flossen. Bin damit auch schon mehr als 2km vor der Küste unterwegs gewesen...allein. Musst nur Mut haben und ein bisschen Erfahrung im Umgang mit dem Bellyboot. Wenn du das alles hast...gib Gummi


#d
Ich mußte erstmal auf dein Alter schauen und ich war früher auch so ..... 
aber ich hätte es nie als Tip geschrieben und ich hatte auch immer bessere Flossen und einen Anker mit 30m Ankerseil und eine Top Rettungsweste.
Trotzdem bin ich in lebensgefährliche Situationen gekommen,die ich zum Glück mit vollgeschissenen Hosen überstanden habe und habe daraus schnell gelehrt , das ein Belly nur ein kleiner Ball im Wind/Strömung ist und man auch mit bester Ausrüstung und Erfahrung schnell Probleme bekommen kann.
Gruß Michael


----------



## Bellyangler

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

außerdem sind 2 km auch nicht notwendig.

die dorsche beißen auch schon wesentlich dichter an der küste!#h


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*



Bellyangler schrieb:


> außerdem sind 2 km auch nicht notwendig.
> 
> die dorsche beißen auch schon wesentlich dichter an der küste!#h




...genau ich fange meine Fische so zwischen 50-300m Entfernung :vik:


----------



## Zanderudo

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Danke für Eure Infos.
Habe einen Bekannten der mir seine Taucherflossen (Mares Avanti?) zum testen leiht.
Werde noch einige Übungen auf dem See durchführen und dann den 1. Versuch mit Begleitung an der Ostsee unternehmen.
Anker usw. ist alles vorhanden. Zum Anfang werde ich mal meine Feststoffweste tragen und dann evtl. eine Automatik kaufen.

Udo #h


----------



## carpfreak1990

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Ich versuche mal hier eine antwort zubekommen. 

Wollte mir ein Belly Boot zulegen weiss noch nicht welche konnt ihr mir vielleicht helfen!! Wie sieht das mit der Tragkraft aus, ich wiege ca.115kg plus zubehör was kommt da noch zu angewicht ?? 
Ich wollte damit auf einen See fischen im urlaub an der Nordsee/Ostsee und im Ringköbing Fjord. 

Hab mir im internet das Togiak und das Guideline Drifter angeguckt, habe beide ja ca.140kg tragkraft und preislich ja auch fast gleich.

bei ebay ist imom das Drifter Neu für 230€ drin mit flossen und pumpe was haltet ihr da von.
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120582998865&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

gruß
Jonas


----------



## dreampike

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Hallo Jonas, 

das mit der Tragkraft musst Du nicht so eng sehen. Das hängt auch davon ab, welche Wathose Du anziehst usw. Schließlich befinden sich je nach BB-Typ die Beine oder auch der Unterkörper im Wasser und das bedeutet je nach Volumen mehr oder weniger Auftrieb. Mit einer 6mm Wathose z.B. dürften zumindest die Beine 0 kg Gewicht oder eher sogar Auftrieb haben. Habe selber als ÜHU noch nie irgendwelche Gewichtsprobleme gehabt (auf dem BB!!!). Wenn Du natürlich eine große Auswahl an Kunstködern mitführst, einen Anker Dein eigen nennst und auch die Bordküche üppig ausstattest (116 :q), dann kann es schon enger werden. 
Wolfgang


----------



## carpfreak1990

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Hallo danke für die antwort. Ich habe eine Ältere Ron Thomson Wathose, (die muss für den anfang reichen und wenn es mir gefällt hole ich mir eine neue wathose ohne schuhe).  Ich weiss aber nicht wie viel mm sie hat. Steht das in der Wathose oder  Also mitnehmen an köder ist ja selbst verständlich aber nicht in mengen 1-3 boxen zubehör. kann man das messen?? also blei haken gummifische usw., Anker wollte ich mir auch holen zur sicherheit. echolot wollte ich mir auch zulegen. was muss ich mir noch zulegen also flossen, pumpe und Handy is klar. Rettungsweste, kompass noch was ??

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Borsti02

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Hi leute,

hab mir hier bei euch schon ein paar gute Tipps rausgelesen, und auch so manchen leichtsinn entdeckt. Wollte schon immer mal mit nem belly raus, habe aber immer die hohen Kosten gescheut. Ein vernünftiges belly gibts ja auch nicht für nen Fuffi !! Letzte Woche war ich bei meinem Köder - dealer und da hat nebenan ein Bellyverleih aufgemacht. Sehen echt sicher aus die Dinger!! Ich werd mir mal eins leihen und dann ausprobieren. Soweit ich weiß brauch man ja noch nicht mal ne Bootsangelkarte dafür.

PS: aber nich bei dem wetter, hab keine lust in der Wathose zu ertrinken und abends dann zu :v wg Sonnenstich !

Borsti


----------



## Furchi1963

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Hallo,
da ich seit diesem Monat an der Ostseeküste (Hohen Wieschendorf) wohne, habe ich mich auch mit dem Thema Belly Boot befasst. Bei Ebay habe ich diesen Artikel gefunden: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190436272214&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Man(n) sitzt dabei über dem Wasser. Was haltet ihr von diesem Modell? |kopfkrat


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

moin, moin ich habe fast das gleiche(jedenfalls die machart)
invader belly heißt das gute stück, bin sehr zufrieden mit dem ding.
müsste eigentlich genauso sein wie "deins", nur ist das invader aus dickem schlauchboot- material!
vielleicht n tick sicherer.
 wenn man aber wirklich öfter zum belly fischen auf teich möchte, würde ich lieber gleich n bissl mehr geld ausgeben und was vernünftiges kaufen- haste mehr von!
guideline, fishcat...sind ja zb.bekannte und gute boote, das invader könnte ich zb. empfehlen.
man hat echt mehr spaß mit gutem zeugs.

schönen gruß


----------



## Fischmichl

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Hallo,

in der Beschreibung bei E... steht das man über dem Wasser sitzt.
Jetzt meine Frage an die BB Runde. Was ist besser. Im Wasser oder über dem Wasser sitzen? Möcht mir auch eines zulegen.

Gruss Michl


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

erstmal herzlich Willkommen im schönsten Bundesland Deutschlands...

Als ich für meinen Teil, würde im Moment bei den Temperaturen lieber über dem Wasser sitzen. Ich bin im Moment am Überlegen ob ich meine Belly-Ausrüstung verkaufe, da ich sie zu selten nutze, also solltest du Interesse haben einfach PN. Wir wohnen ja nur 10km auseinander.

LG Ossi


----------



## catch and eat it

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*



Furchi1963 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> da ich seit diesem Monat an der Ostseeküste (Hohen Wieschendorf) wohne, habe ich mich auch mit dem Thema Belly Boot befasst. Bei Ebay habe ich diesen Artikel gefunden: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190436272214&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Man(n) sitzt dabei über dem Wasser. Was haltet ihr von diesem Modell? |kopfkrat



sieht aus wie nachbau des jenzi. prinzipiell siehts gar nicht übel aus. mein favorit bleibt das guideline drifter. und da da ja nun an der küste wohnst kommst du sicher öfter zum angeln. würd dann gleich etwas mehr geld ausgeben. 

überm wasser ist deutlich besser: schneller, wärmer.

vll ist es ein nachteil, dass der schwerpunkt höher liegt?


----------



## sundeule

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*



catch and eat it schrieb:


> ... mein favorit bleibt das guideline drifter. und da da ja nun an der küste wohnst kommst du sicher öfter zum angeln. würd dann gleich etwas mehr geld ausgeben...


 
Die Fahreigenschaften und die Vier Kammern in den Pontons sind schon Klasse. Die gammelnden Reißverschlüsse hingegen sind eine echte Katastrophe. Im Bekanntenkreis fahren ein paar Drifter und alle haben, gleich mir, Sorgen und Ausfälle durch die Reißverschlüsse. Das hat mich ziemlich abgetörnt und zum Wechsel auf ein Outcastboat bewogen. 
Mein altes Togiak hingegen fährt nun im Jahr acht nach seiner Anschaffung noch bei meinem Neffen. Dieses war mir zu kopflastig - hält aber hervorragend das Salzwasser aus.


----------



## MeFoMan

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Hallo,

ich hatte (für genau 1 Tag) das baugleichte Teil von Jenzi. Ich war damit überhaupt nicht zufrieden. Größtes Manko meines Erachtens:
Die Schläuche laufen vorn spitz zu. Damit hast du keine Möglichkeit via Spanngurte z.B. dein Echolot oder Rutenhalter "wellenfest" aufzuspannen...

Ich hatte vorher ein RonTompson und fahre jetzt ein FishCat4. Beide BB sind super. Noch besser finde ich das BigCat. Das hat viel Platz, tolle Taschen, ist sehr gut verarbeitet und hat eine sehr bequeme Sitzposition.

Gruß

MeFoMan


----------



## sundeule

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

....ich saach ja: die fetten Katzen...


----------



## Furchi1963

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

@ MeFoMann: hast du da einen Link für die große Katze? Ich finde die nicht wirklich beim goggeln.

@catch and eat it: Über dem Wasser ist sicher besser und wärmer. Ich bin aber noch am überlegen ob ich dann nicht lieber gleich mehr Geld ausgebe und mir ein Schlauchboot mit 5 PS Motor kaufe. So könnte ich dann weiter rausfahren. Wie man´s macht......


----------



## catch and eat it

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

das mit den reissverschlüssen kann ich bestätigen. 
allerdings reicht es schon fast aus, das belly nach jedem turn mit süßwasser abzuspülen und dabei besonderes augenmerk auf die reissverschlüsse zu legen.
mein kollege und ich haben beide am selben tag das drifter gekauft. 
ich fahr sogar öfter raus, spül mein boot ab.
er nicht. seine reissverschlüsse sind fast schrott, meine ok : P

@furchi.
ist son schlauchboot nicht kippeliger? war zb gestern mit dem belly draussen. 1,50 welle. denk mal da wär kein schlauchboot rausgefahren.
mit dem belly kein problem.


----------



## Furchi1963

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*



catch and eat it schrieb:


> @furchi.
> ist son schlauchboot nicht kippeliger? war zb gestern mit dem belly draussen. 1,50 welle. denk mal da wär kein schlauchboot rausgefahren. mit dem belly kein problem.


 
Bei 1,5m Welle |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Ist das nicht ein wenig zu gewagt????


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

moin, ich möchte ja nicht stänkern, aber bei 1,5m! welle rausfahren zu wollen halte ich für unmöglich.
die brandung bei 1,5m welle ist schon ziehmlich gewaltig!!!
wer es bei 1,5m dennoch probiert muss richtig dähmlich sein...|uhoh:

vielleicht einfach in der wellenhöhe verschätzt?
0,67-0,7m mögen ja grad noch gehen(mit viel mut), aber 1,5m???


----------



## MeFoMan

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Hier ein Link zum Outcast FatCat:
http://www.adh-fishing.de/zubehoer/bellyboats/outcast-fat-cat-flossen-pumpe.html


----------



## Furchi1963

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

@MeFoMan: DANKE! Tolles Ding! Mal sehen was es wird.....auf jeden Fall aber wird es einen Schlauch haben.


----------



## catch and eat it

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

schon möglich, dass ich mich da verschätzt hab, allerdings sicher nicht um viel. solang die wellen lang sind und sich nicht brechen ist das alles kein prob.
nur bei der brandung muss man sich schon den richtigen moment zum ein und aussteigen suchen.

ich rate hier allerdings keinem bei ähnlichen verhältnissen aufs wasser zu fahren.


----------



## zxmonaco

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Hallo zusammen hat jemand einen guten tipp woher ich ein Qutcast super fat cat herbekomme?


----------



## blumovic

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Wie misst man die Länge von Spring straps, in meinem Fall die Scubapro Jetfins? Misst man die reine Federlänge oder auch die Klammer dazu?


----------



## blumovic

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Hat sich erledigt...danke Leute#6


----------



## blumovic

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Hat schonmal jemand die Ventile vom Bellyboot ausgetauscht?

Ich möchte diese Roberts-Ventile von meinem Togiak gegen Boston-Ventile ersetzen...bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das mit dem Kleben funktioniert.


----------



## omnimc

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*



blumovic schrieb:


> Hat schonmal jemand die Ventile vom Bellyboot ausgetauscht?
> 
> Ich möchte diese Roberts-Ventile von meinem Togiak gegen Boston-Ventile ersetzen...bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das mit dem Kleben funktioniert.


 

spästenstens auf dem wasser wirst du merken ob´s geht#h


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Moin,

wollte ich auch, im Bootsladen haben sie mir aber gesagt, dass sie die normalen Bootsventile nicht einkleben können weil sich das Material vom Schlauch wohl nicht verlässlich kleben lässt.

Wieso willst Du tauschen?
Bei mir war es ein sporadisch undichtes Ventil - muss ich ein kleiner Fremdkörper im Ventilsitz verirrt haben... nachdem ich die Luft schnell abgelasssen habe, also Ventil voll auf, war der Spuk behoben.
Seitdem prüfe ich vor jeder Ausfahrt kurz ob die Ventile auch dicht halten, einmal mit schlaffer werdender rechter Seite an Land paddeln hat gereicht.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## blumovic

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Das Blöde an den Ventilen ist, dass beim Aufpumpen so viel Luft entweicht. Vorallem wenn ich allein aufpumpen muss ist es schwierig genug Luft ins Boot zu bekommen. Hinzu kommt, dass man nur mit einer Hand die Pumpe bedient und mit der anderen das Ventil festhält.
Hat evtl. eine elektrische Pumpe genug Leistung?


----------



## Rais

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Hallo,

wollte mir bis zum Ende der Rabfischschonzeit bei uns auch noch unbedingt ein Belly Boat zulegen. 
Hab mich nun schon über längere Zeit im Internet informiert und bin nun auf das Creek Company odc 420 als Alternative zum FishCat4 von Outcast gestoßen. 
Fährt das hier zufällig jemand von euch oder hätte sogar einen Vergleich zum FishCat4?
Besonders interessieren würde mich die Langlebigkeit, Robustheit sowie die Verarbeitungsqualität und der Sitzkomfort#h

MFG,

Rais


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Moin,

also ich habe null Probleme beim Aufpumpen... ganz normale Doppelhubpumpe mit diversen Aufsätzen und dann nehme ich den größten Aufsatz, der das Ventil von aussen quasi umschließt.

Sollten wir uns mal am Wasser treffen gibt es gern eine Vorführung 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## blumovic

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Kann es sein, dass wir von verschiedenen Ventilen reden?
Nennt man das hier überhaupt Roberts-Ventil?


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Moin,

keine Ahnung ob das so heißt - ich kenne es als Togiak-Ventil 

An allen Togiak Schläuchen hab ich bislang immer nur dies Ventil gesehen.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## blumovic

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Wenn ich aufpumpe entweicht immer irgendwo ein wenig Luft, sodass ich nie richtig prall aufpumpen kann. Hab da schon einiges ausprobiert mit nem drübergestülpten Stück Gartenschlauch und so. Hilft alles nichts:c


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Moin,

dann mach doch mal ein Pic von deiner Pumpe nebst allen Aufsätzen, evl auch direkt beim Aufpumpen.
Ich hab da echt noch nie Probs gehabt - vielleicht geht ja eine Art Online-Hilfe #h

Gruß
Michael


----------



## blumovic

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Ich hab auch nur eine normale Doppelhubpumpe. Dafür nutze ich den größten Aufsatz (der einzige, der einigermaßen passt). Der Aufsatz hält aber nicht von selbst auf dem Ventil...rutscht immer ab. Deshalb muss immer eine Hand das Ventil zusammenhalten.


----------



## dreampike

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Hallo Rais, 

die Produkte von Creek Company geniessen bei mir in punkto Langlebigkeit, Zuverlässigkeit und Qualität höchstes Ansehen. Fahre mein U-Boat von CC seit 1993 und bin höchst zufrieden. Klar, dass nach 18 Jahren mal die Klettverschlüsse erlahmen, das ist aber auch schon alles. Nach wie vor ist der Schlauch dicht, die Ventile tun ihren Dienst und die Nähte sind picobello. Das habe ich bei anderen Herstellern schon anders gehört! Das ODC 420 ist mir leider zu schwer, für meine Flugreisen brauche ich ein superleichtes BB und das U-Boat wiegt keine 2,5 kg, ideal. 
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Rais

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

@dreampike: ok, danke auf jeden Fall schon mal, das hört sich ja sehr gut an. Gewicht spielt bei mir keine Rolle, hab keine weiten Wege vom Auto zum Wasser, also müsste das schon ganz gut passen. Weißt du denn zufällig ob man im Fall der Fälle trotzdem ne ersatzblase irgendwoher beziehen kann? Das scheint bei den Outcasts ja kein Problem zu sein. 
Es sieht auch auf den Bildern etwas größer aus als das Fish Cat, was mir doch zusagen würde. 
Falls irgendjemand hier einen Vergleich zwischen den beiden ziehen kann, könnte er sich mal melden?

Mfg,

Rais


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*



Rais schrieb:


> @dreampike: ok, danke auf jeden Fall schon mal, das hört sich ja sehr gut an. Gewicht spielt bei mir keine Rolle, hab keine weiten Wege vom Auto zum Wasser, also müsste das schon ganz gut passen. Weißt du denn zufällig ob man im Fall der Fälle trotzdem ne ersatzblase irgendwoher beziehen kann? Das scheint bei den Outcasts ja kein Problem zu sein.
> Es sieht auch auf den Bildern etwas größer aus als das Fish Cat, was mir doch zusagen würde.
> Falls irgendjemand hier einen Vergleich zwischen den beiden ziehen kann, könnte er sich mal melden?
> 
> Mfg,
> 
> Rais



moin moin 
ich fahre ein ODC 420 und bin seit Jahren sehr zufrieden mit dem Gesamtpaket #6
Wenn es was gibt, ist es das recht hohe Gewicht wenns mal weiter zu schleppen ist :q  

Bei Ersatzteilbestellungen bist du bei Robert bestens aufgehoben 
http://www.outdoorfishing.de/html/creek_comp_.html

gruss aus HH


----------



## Rais

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Ok das mit den Ersatzteilen hört sich auch gut an. Dachte zunächst da wäre in Deutschland nix zu holen.
So dann muss ich jetzt nochmal alles überdenken und mich dann mal endlich entscheiden bevor die Raubfischsaison bei uns losgeht|kopfkrat
Danke auf jeden Fall für die Hilfen:m

Gruß, 

Rais


----------



## Rais

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Hallo,

so hab mir jetzt zu nem sehr guten Preis ein gebrauchtes Togiak bei 123 geschossen. Ist auch schon angekommen und macht einen sehr guten, eigentlich nagelneuen Eindruck. Nur fehlen irgendwie die Sitzpolster. Also im Rückenteil ist schon so eineSchaumstoffplatte, nur im Sitzteil ist gar nix....
Was könnte ich hier reinschieben. Hätte zunächst mal an sowas gedacht: https://www.amazon.de/Coghlans-Luftkissen/dp/B000T9R3WA/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1303469789&sr=8-9
Oder doch lieber ein bis zwei Schwimmbretter zersägen, zusammenkleben und einfügen? 
Was meint ihr |kopfkrat#h?

Mfg,

Rais


----------



## omnimc

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

servus mal eine kurze frage ich besitze ein belly boot. letztes jahr bin ich damit im sommer auf dem diemelsee gewesen da war das wasser warm. mein problem ist nämlich, das ich irgendwie bis jetzt keine hose gefunden habe, die ich zum belly fahren bei kalten wasser nutzen könnte.
habe große füße 46er und wie geht das dann mit den flossen????


----------



## Rais

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Du kannst dir ne Neoprenwathose kaufen mit Füßlingen, ohne Schuhe. Dazu ein paar Geräteflossen ausm Taucherladen und du bist perfekt ausgerüstet. 
Alternativ dazu ne normale Neopren Hose mit angeschweißten Schuhen und dazu normale Belly Flossen. Mit denen hast du aber weniger Vortrieb.

Mfg,

Rais


----------



## omnimc

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

gibt es flossen wo ich mit wathose mit schuhen rein komme??? weil meine flossen passen gerade ohne was.


----------



## Rais

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Ja, gib mal bei Ebay Belly Boat Flossen ein, dann kommen normal welche, in die du auch mit Schuhen reinpasst. Das Problem ist halt das mit der Schuhgrösse, ich hab nämlich auch 47er und bin mir da net sicher, ob das mit so großen Schuhen problemlos klappt.
Deswegen steige ich mit Füßlingen in Geräteflossen, das geht problemlos.
Du kannst auch einfach mit deinen Schuhen in den nächsten Tauchershop gehen und mla die fragen, ob sie was passendes haben.

Mfg,

Rais


----------



## blumovic

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

ich hab schuhgröße 49 und geh auch mit den großen watschuhen in die flossen rein. ich hab scubapro jetfins xxl...passen super...ABER: die sind zu hart und zu langsam...meine sind zwar gut trainiert, aber diese last ist zu heftig#t

die normalen outcast-flossen (oder ähnliche) reichen vollkommen aus.

die meisten belly-flossen bei ebay sind müll. das sind meist sehr schmale flossen (wie die guideline-flossen)...es sollten also schon die breiteren sein.


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Ich hätte diese hier:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Bare-Flossen-Ger...n_Schnorchel_Flossen&var=&hash=item6d6eb819a1

noch im Keller zu liegen falls jemand Interesse hat. Preis ist VB....


----------



## Rais

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Hi,

habe jetzt als Sitzpolster in meinem Togiak zwei übereinander gelegte Styrodurplatten benutzt und das funktioniert soweit ganz gut und ist auch recht bequem. In den Raum hinterm Sitz habe ich auch eine Styrodurplatte passend zugeschnitten und mit Spanngurten gesichert. Hiermit wollte ich das "Zusammenklappen der Spitze" vermeiden. Dies ist zu einem gewissen Teil auch möglich, ganz zufrieden bin ich aber nicht mit dem Ergebnis.
Habt Ihr dieses "Zusammenklappen der Spitze" auch, wenn ihr im Wasser seid und habt ihr einen Tipp was man dagegen machen könnte? 
Es fehlt hier einfach eine Stange zur Stabilisation meiner Meinung nach. 
Grüße#h,

Rais


----------



## RibnitzerJung

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Hey BB-Freunde...

ich bin absoluter Neuling was Belly Boaten angeht. Da mir das Geld für ein kleines Schlauchboot oder ähnliches fehlt, habe ich mir überlegt, dass ich mir dieses jahr zum Burzeltach ein BB wünsche (1 Monate bis dahin)... von allen zusammen... wollte mal fragen ob ihr mir da was empfehlen könnt, hab zum beispiel dies mal gefunden:

http://www.bellyboot-shop.de/de/shop/d214a0df-17d6-4983-889f-4a021bd9d4f9/7ff5f802-a412-4937-90b3-a9bb55388712/productdetail.aspx

gut oder ehr schlecht das ding??? |kopfkrat#c

oder könnt ihr mir was anderes empfehlen in der preiskategorie...
interessant zu wissen wäre auch, was man alles noch dazu braucht... klar, anker+ leine, rettungsweste, setzkescher, luftpumpe, flossen+wathose ist klar... aber noch irgendwas was man vllt als neuling nicht unbedingt vermutet?!?!?
wäre dankbar für eure hilfe... :m

grüße MAX^^


----------



## RibnitzerJung

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

na, sind etwa alle belly boater ausgestorben?!?!?! naja, wahrscheinlich seid ihr aufm wasser...:m


----------



## Rais

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Hi,

also ich besitze selbst ein trout unlimited togiak und bin damit recht zufrieden, da ich es recht günstig bekommen habe. google mal nach dem outcast fish cat 4. das würd ich mir kaufen, wenn ich jetzt eines haben wollte. das guideline drifter wird auch noch viel benutzt. schau mal auch in der forumssuche, da findest du einiges zu dem thema. aber irgendein no name boot würd ich mir nicht kaufen, vor allem nicht zu dem preis in deinem link.

mfg,

rais


----------



## RibnitzerJung

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

danke fürs abraten! :m

okay, aber damit kann ich erstmal was anfangen... sagt mal, hab nen bb anker gefunden 750gramm... reicht das???;+
kenne halt nur anker ab 5kg plus... sind dann aber eben auch für boote...


----------



## AndreasG

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

750g reicht aus, schwerer war bei mir in 17 Jahren BB-Angeln kein Anker.
Achte aber darauf das deine Ankerleine eine ausreichende Länge hat, Faustregel 6 x Wassertiefe. So bekommst du einen flachen Winkel zum Anker und er kann vernünftig greifen.


----------



## RibnitzerJung

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

das mit der seillänge kenn ich ja vom segelboot... aber danke...:m 
was ich mich aber frage ist, wohin mit 60 metern ankerleine?


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

moin, ist vielleicht n bißchen windanfällig...
hat ja jeder sein liebling, ich hab dat invader belly von angeldomäne-schlauchi material, sehr robust, windschnittig,bequem, in 3m komplett aufgebaut und kostet auch nur 230 taler.
kann ich dir nur empfehlen!!!#h
ich hab n 1,5 kg anker, oft zu schwer, aber letztens hat es nicht gereicht(bei 1m kette+15m leine+1m gummi[stoßdämpfer])
auf 8m tiefe...
wenn der strom zu stark ist gar nicht rausfahren, kann echt super gefährlich werden!

schönen gruß
heut abend geht´s aber los...


----------



## Rais

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Wie bereits gesagt, für 250 euros bekommst du nen Outcast und das würde ich jedem Angel Domäne Boot vorziehen. Lies in anderen Foren und google etwas rum, da wirst du oft ähnliche Meinungen finden...Willst du weniger ausgeben, bestell dir ein Togiak aus den USA oder guck bei Eba:m!

Mfg,

rais


----------



## RibnitzerJung

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

oh... togiak ist natürlich verlockend... 93€ plus 47€ versand... 
ist die bude denn vergleichbar mit guideline/ outcast und co? oder ist das togiak schlechter?!?!?! |kopfkrat


verdammt seist du, große auswahl!!! #q


----------



## Terraxx

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Moin Leute,
habe mir ne Menge durchgelesen zum Thema BB, auch darüber wie gefährlich es sein kann, sich ein billiges zu holen (auch wenn ich noch nie jemand finden konnte, der geschrieben hat, dass auf dem Wasser mal annähernd was schlimmes passiert ist).
Ich wills natürlich nicht drauf anlegen und will mir aber trotzem ein günstiges Belly (bis 100€) kaufen. Ich will aber kein gebrauchtes, sondern habe vor mir DIESE zu kaufen. Da wären ja dann auch die üblichen 2 Jahre Garantie drauf.
Bei ebay gibts ja auch viele BBs u.a. das Thompson, den Black Stalker etc.

Ich will NUR auf dem Süßwasser angeln fahren, NICHT im Salzwasser. Zudem würde ich mir eine Rettungsweste zulegen, falls wirklich mal was passiert, auch wenn ich normalerweise n guter Schwimmer bin und auch n Belly noch n paar Meter mitziehen könnte. 

Wäre das o.g. Boot empfehlenswert oder eins von ebay oder??

lG #h


----------



## BigBass

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

So dann werd ich auch mal meine Ausrüstung preisgeben.

BB
Guideline Drifter

Rettungsweste:
Im Moment keine da meine zusammen mit der Wathose verschwunden ist.
Sollte aber auf unserm Baggersee auch ohne gehen.

Flossen:
Geräteflossen von ??? auf jeden fall ewig lang die dinger und bringen gut Vortrieb.

Rute:
Black Bull Vertical & eine leichte Rute für die Finesse rigs hab den Namen aber nicht auf der Pfanne.

Rolle:
Schimano Technium FB 2500
Schimano Sonora 2500
Red Arc 200er

Köder:
Viel Gummi im Moment bevorzugt Creaturebaits und Würmer.

Zubehör

Eagle Cuda 168
750g Anker mit 30m Seil
Mein Hut (Ohne wäre der Sonnenstich vorprogrammiert)
Handy 

Bekleidung:
Für den Winter dicke Neoprenjacke.
Wathose aus Neopren 5mm wobei die nicht auffindbar ist.


----------



## Hannes94

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Hallo Jungs,
meine Ausrüstung besteht bis jetzt aus:

Bellyboat: Guideline Drifter

Flossen: Schwarze zum zuschnüren und die von Angeldomäne

Wathose: Eine alte von Shimano die bald ersetzt wird

Watjacke: Geoff Anderson WS Classic

 Rettungsweste: Noch keine da ich bis jetzt nur auf Tümpeln unterwegs war.

Zubehör: 700gr Anker mit 50cm Kette und 30m Seil (20kg Tragkraft)
Handy
Futter+ Trinken
Messer
Deckel 

Köder: Minipilker, Blinker, Buttlöffel, Fetzen, Würmer Wobbler etc...

Die Rute und Rolle wird demnächst neu gekauft


----------



## MeFo_83

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

bin ja nun auch seid neustem belly fahrer und wollt mal fragen ob einer erfahrung oder tips hat zum rutenhalten selber bauen???
mit foto wäre vielleicht top.
danke


----------



## oppa 23

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

moin zusammen,
ich habe mal ne frage ob das BBfür die ostsee geeignet währe?http://www.ebay.de/itm/Guidestar-II...02?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item4cf7d64a06

bin am überlegen mir ein BB zu kaufen für die ostsee und für see aber da ich noch keine erfwhrungen habe wollte ich mal um euren rat fragen?


----------



## MeFo_83

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*



oppa 23 schrieb:


> moin zusammen,
> ich habe mal ne frage ob das BBfür die ostsee geeignet währe?http://www.ebay.de/itm/Guidestar-II...02?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item4cf7d64a06
> 
> bin am überlegen mir ein BB zu kaufen für die ostsee und für see aber da ich noch keine erfwhrungen habe wollte ich mal um euren rat fragen?


ich würde es nicht kaufen, zu anfällig! aber frag mal in der "rostocker Angelkurve", da sind viele die sich mit belly auf der ostsee richtig auskennen!
|wavey:


----------



## AndreasG

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*



oppa 23 schrieb:


> bin am überlegen mir ein BB zu kaufen für die ostsee und für see aber da ich noch keine erfwhrungen habe wollte ich mal um euren rat fragen?



Bleib bei Marken wie Ron Thompson, Outcast oder Guideline und lass die Finger von Fantasiemarken wie Roy Fisher, Ray Robinson oder Black Stalker.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

und wenns unbedingt ein BB sein soll dann eines mit vielen Luftkammern #6


----------



## pubaer67

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Petri!!
Wie ich deinen Ausführungen entnommen habe besitzt du so ein belly boot was ich gerne kaufen würde!!
Ich bin begeister Angler und möchte mir jetzt gerne mit der Neunen angelsaion ein „böötchen“ zulegen und bräuchte mal eine neutrale Beratung zu den Thema!!
Ich würde auch gerne mal tele.mit dir in Kontakt treten wenn es dir nichts ausmacht   ich bin für jede neutrale Info egal wie ich sie bekomme dankbar!!
Herzlichen Dank in voraus  
Uwe aus halle


----------



## Laboe

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

@pubaer67

Da du mich per PN angeschrieben hast, ist wohl hier was schief gelaufen.

Antwort hast du per PN.


Gruß Thomas


----------



## RicoPike82

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Wo gibt es denn das Togiak für 93 Tacken?


----------



## Sebastian8686

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Hallo an die Bellyboat-Fischer,
Ich würde mir gerne ein BB zulegen, bin aber nicht so sicher welches es sein sollte, habe 2 Stück im Auge zum einen das BB von Allroundmarin mit Ruder und zum anderen das Guidline Drifter BB, auf der einen Seite finde ich das Alriundmarin sehr gut weil es ein Paar Ruder dabei hat und diese am BB festgeklipt werden können, kleiner nachteil finde ich das man nicht so viel verstau möglichkeiten hat. Beim Guidline sehe ich das so das man mehr sachen mit an Board nehmen kann, bzw. die  verstau möglichket mir größer vorkommt.
Vil. gibt es ja hier jemanden der beide schonmal in echt gesehen hat und mir etwas dazu sagen kann. Sprich welches lässt sich besser händeln, transportieren u.s.w
schonmal vielen Dank und Petri Heil für die Saison 2012
nur der Köder im Wasser fängt auch Fisch ;-)


----------



## Wolleraer

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Das Allroundmarin hab ich mir vor kurzem angeschaft. Durch die Ruder sind die Flossen so gut wie überflüssig. Die Stautaschen sind einfach gehalten nicht unterteilt, aber ausreichend. Man sollte eh nur das notwendigste mitnehmen damit bei nem längerem Fußmarsch alles zu händeln ist. Hab das Guideline noch nicht gefahren.


----------



## Sebastian8686

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Hallo,
Danke für deine Antwort! jo da haste Recht, das nur das nötigste mit sollte aber ne Brotbox und ne flasche trinken sollte bei mir schon dabei sein  plus halt nen bissl zubehör...... 
gruß


----------



## Michi1103

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Moin,

ich bin schon sehr lange am Überlegen ob ich mir ein BB zulegen sollte ich beangel hier in Ostfriesland die typischen kleinen Kanäle und diese sind in der Regel 1-2m Tief. Das macht mich schon skeptisch ob sich hierfür ein BB überhaupt lohnt bei so einer geringen Tiefe was meint ihr?

Und falls sich ein BB für so flache Gewässer lohnt würde mich noch Interessieren welches für ein Kampfgewicht bis 120kg geeignet ist und was nöch wichtig wäre das man so weit wie möglich über den Wasser sitzt. Könnt ihr hier eines empfehlen?

Grüße


----------



## dreampike

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Hallo Michi, 
die Frage ob sich bei den Kanälen ein BB lohnt,  würde ich weniger an der Wassertiefe als vielmehr an derzu befischenden Fläche festmachen. Kommst Du mit dem BB an Stellen, die Du vom Ufer oder watend nicht befischen kannst? Ein anderer Aspekt: sind die Kanäle recht klein, scheuchst Du die Fische durch das Befahren möglicherweise mit dem BB mehr auf als vom Ufer! Und im Wasser ist es immer kälter wie am Wasser ...
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## dreampike

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Hallo Wolleraer, 
klar, wenn es um das reine Fahren geht, brauchst Du mit den Rudern nicht unbedingt Flossen (auch wenn ich es mir schwer vorstellen, ohne Fußrasten ermüdungsfrei zu rudern...)
Aber bei Wind oder Strömung brauchst Du die Flossen, um die Richtung zu halten oder auf der Stelle zu bleiben (es sei denn du ankerst). Beim Fliegenfischen will ich immer beide Hände frei haben und da erlebe ich es als Riesenvorteil, dass ich das BB mit den Füßen steuern und bewegen kann. Auch wenn ein Fisch dran ist, manövriert es sich mit den Füßen deutlich leichter!
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Michi1103

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*



dreampike schrieb:


> Hallo Michi,
> die Frage ob sich bei den Kanälen ein BB lohnt,  würde ich weniger an der Wassertiefe als vielmehr an derzu befischenden Fläche festmachen. Kommst Du mit dem BB an Stellen, die Du vom Ufer oder watend nicht befischen kannst? Ein anderer Aspekt: sind die Kanäle recht klein, scheuchst Du die Fische durch das Befahren möglicherweise mit dem BB mehr auf als vom Ufer! Und im Wasser ist es immer kälter wie am Wasser ...
> Wolfgang aus Ismaning




Moin Wolfgang,

vielen Dank für die Auskunft. Ich hab mir da mal Gedanken gemacht und für unsere ganz kleinen Kanäle die die vielleicht 4-5m breit sind lohnt sich das definitiv nicht da ich eben wie du schon sagtes auch so alles erreichen kann.

Aber ich denke für das große Meer, die Hieve, Norder Tief Knockster und evtl auch für den Hafenbereich in Emden sollte es sich dann doch lohnen.

Nun wäre die frage welches  Ich möchte ziemlich weit oben sitzen d.h so wenig wie möglich im Wasser und das mit nen Kampfgewicht von knapp 120kg + eben das übliche Angelzeug das man auf dem Belly dabei hat, ist das möglich?

Gruß Michi


----------



## dreampike

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Hallo Michi, 
auf das "Kampfgewicht" gehe ich weiter unten noch einmal ein. Die Frage ist eher, warum Du unbedingt so wenig wie möglich im Wasser sitzen möchtest? Es hat nämlich alles seine Vor- und Nachteile. 

Zunächst das herkömmliche BB, z.B. das Creek Company U-Boat: Darin sitzt Du relativ tief und wirst bis zum Bauch nass (es ist eben ein _Bauch_boot). 
Die Vorteile sind, dass Du superbequem wie in einem Wohnzimmersessel sitzt, dass Du den Schwerpunkt relativ weit unten hast und damit weniger windanfällig bist und auch näher beim Fisch, wenn es um's Landen geht. Und wenn es mal so richtig weht und saut, weisst Du diese Vorteile wohl zu schätzen. Letzte Woche in Irland hatten wir Windstärke 8 und relativ hohe Wellen, dennoch fühlte ich mich in meinem Bellyboat sehr sicher! Ich habe auch schon Windstärke 10+ mit Wellenhöhen von gut 1 m erlebt und schob subjektiv ziemlich Panik, objektiv bestand aber keine Kentergefahr. Was ich sehr schätze, man hat die Hände völlig frei und kann werfen, fischen und drillen, ohne die Rute aus der Hand zu legen um zu rudern oder den Anker zu bedienen. Wer schon mal versucht hat, alleine in einem Ruderboot sitzend im starken Wind zu einem Hänger zu fahren, um ihn zu lösen oder einen starken Hecht vor einer Schilfwand zu drillen, der weiß wovon ich spreche Das U-Boat wiegt gerade mal 2,5 kg und ist gut zu transportieren, also kein Problem bei Flugreisen oder längeren Fußmärschen.
Nachteil ist, dass es durch den Tiefgang auch mehr Wasser verdrängt und man dadurch langsamer vorankommt. Gegen die Kälte kann man sich mit entsprechender Kleidung ganz  gut schützen, Neoprenwathose mit dicker Fleece-Unterkleidung isolieren  hervorragend. 

Ein Bellyboat in V-Form mit Schaumsitzen oder aufblasbaren Sitzen ist deutlich unbequemer, gerade für etwas schwerere Menschen ist die relativ kleine Rückenlehne eine Zumutung und es stellt sich alles andere als das Wohnzimmersesselgefühl ein. Die höhere Sitzposition bedeutet auch höhere Windanfälligkeit und man wird leichter "verblasen". Die Kentersicherheit kann ich nicht beurteilen, es dürfte aber wegen des höheren Tiefpunktes nicht ganz so sicher sein wie ein U-Boat. Vom Gewicht her sind V-Boote deutlich schwerer, sie wiegen meist um die 6-7 kg.

Bei beiden Varianten sind zumindest die Füße bis zum Knie im Wasser und können kalt werden (werden sie bei vielen auch...).

Bei einem Pontoon-Boot sitzt Du ganz im Trockenen und bewegst Dich mit Hilfe von Rudern voran. Zum reinen Streckemachen die beste Alternative, da man recht schnell vorankommt. Ist natürlich noch windanfälliger und bei Starkwind kippeliger als ein V-Boat. Und Du hast beim Manövrieren nicht die Hände frei bzw. kannst umgekehrt bei Drillen oder Werfen nicht manövrieren. Pontoonboote sind aufgrund der Rahmenkonstruktion deutlich schwerer (20 kg+) und aufwendiger auf- und abzubauen. Das kann beim häufigen Positions- bzw. Gewässerwechsel  eine nicht unbedeutende Rolle spielen. Wir machen in Irland z. B. häufig "Lough-Hopping", das heißt wir befischen mehrere kleine Seen an einem Tag und da ist es schon klasse, wenn man das BB komplett im oder auf dem Auto transportieren kann. Das Fahren mit heruntergerollter Neoprenhose ist zugegebenermaßen etwas grenzwertig, aber die Alternative wäre jedesmal An- und Ausziehen...

Du siehst, es gibt nicht das eine Vehikel für alle Bedürfnisse, es kommt halt darauf an, was Dir besser liegt.
Ich für meinen Teil komme immer wieder auf das U-Boat von Creek Company zurück, nicht nur weil ich es bereits seit fast 20 Jahren begeistert benutze, sondern weil es meinen Bedürfnissen am ehesten entgegenkommt (geringes Gewicht für Flugreisen, Bequemlichkeit wenn ich den ganzen Tag im Wasser bin, Sicherheit bei Starkwind, Handling auf dem Wasser bei Drill und leichter Auf- und Abbau) .

Um noch einmal auf Dein "Kampfgewicht" zurückzukommen: je tiefer Du im Wasser sitzt, desto weniger belastest Du das BB , da physikalisch gesehen das Gewicht der im Wasser befindlichen Körpermasse durch den Auftriebseffekt neutralisiert wird (bzw. durch den Auftrieb der  Neoprenwathose sogar schwimmt). Jedenfalls fühle ich mich in meinem BB trotz meiner 110 kg eher als Leichtgewicht, zumindest so lange ich im Wasser bin...

Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*



dreampike schrieb:


> ...Letzte Woche in Irland hatten wir Windstärke 8 und relativ hohe Wellen, dennoch fühlte ich mich in meinem Bellyboat sehr sicher! Ich habe auch schon Windstärke 10+ mit Wellenhöhen von gut 1 m erlebt und schob subjektiv ziemlich Panik, objektiv bestand aber keine Kentergefahr...



#d  Da fällt mir nichts mehr zu ein .... außer : Unverantwortlich !


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Äääähhm - wenn Du Windstärke 10+ schreibst, reden wir dann ( wie's richtig wäre ) von BFT oder m/s ?

BFT 10 sind bummelig 100 km/h |bigeyes Also 'ne Windstärke, bei der sich selbst "richtige" Boote nicht freiwillig auf See aufhalten ? Und da willst Du mit 'nem Belly draußen gewesen sein ? |rolleyes


----------



## dreampike

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*



marioschreiber schrieb:


> #d  Da fällt mir nichts mehr zu ein .... außer : Unverantwortlich !



Hi, 
warum kommst Du zu diesem für mich nicht sehr schmeichelhaften Urteil? Das war damals ein relativ kleiner See, ich war recht ufernah unterwegs und durch den tiefen Schwerpunkt bin ich im BB sehr kentersicher. Ich wurde von den Böen etwas überrascht und es war für mich das erste Mal , dass ich so starken Wind im BB auf dem Wasser erlebte. Aber es passiert definitiv nichts, man sitzt im BB sicherer als in jedem anderen Klein-Gefährt (von einer Rettungsinsel vielleicht abgesehen).  Zugegebenermaßen war das Fliegenfischen auf Hecht nicht mehr so erquicklich, obwohl sie wie verrückt bissen... Aber das war wie bereits erwähnt ein rein subjektives Gefühl, inzwischen weiß ich, dass auch solch starker Wind im BB nichts ausmacht. Ich würde allerdings nicht bewußt hineinfahren, aber weniger aus Kentersorgen und Unverantwortlichkeitsgefühl, sondern weil es schlicht unangenehm ist, wenn es so schaukelt! 
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## dreampike

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Hallo Goddoek, 
ich kenne jetzt den Unterschied zwischen 10m/s und 10 Beaufort nicht so genau, aber im nachhinein betrachteten online-Wetterbericht war es Windstärke 10 mit noch stärkeren Böen. Ich bin da jetzt auch nicht stolz drauf, ich hatte wie gesagt ziemlich Schiß (mein Freund, der damals nicht dabei war, zieht mich immer noch damit auf). Aber ich war ja nicht "auf See" unterwegs, sondern auf einem kleinen See. Der Wind ist der gleiche, aber der Wellengang unterscheidet sich doch erheblich... Meine Erfahrung ist nun eben, dass man mit dem BB nicht umkippen kann, selbst nicht bei solchem Wind.  Ich würde es aber keinem empfehlen, sich absichtlich mit dem BB in eine solche Situation zu begeben, schon gar nicht auf großen offenen Gewässern.
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Okay, dann hat es sich erledigt :m Die meisten Wetterdienste geben m/s an. Das ist dann schon was anderes #h


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

moin männers,
ich hab´s doch echt geschafft, mir nen sauscharfen drilling ans boot zu hauen(nicht rein, nur ran)|uhoh:
jedenfalls hat dat gute stück jetzt n kleines loch-und dat muss wieder zu!!!

jetzt die frage, welchen kleber könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
das belly besteht aus schlauchi-material(ist eigentlich sehr robust, aber nem haken hält es doch nicht stand...)
(invader belly boat)

ob stormsure hält?
das zeug ist ja echt geil, aber...|kopfkrat

schönen gruß
tom


----------



## Bellyangler

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Leider keine Kleberempfehlung, aber auch ne Frage:

Kennt jemand einen Angelladen oder einen onlineshop bei dem man "günstig" (um die 20 euro) einen Ersatzschlauch für ein Ron Thompson Belly Boat bekommt?

Bei ebay und google leider nix gefunden...#d

Gruß
Bellyangler


----------



## Babyface711

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Kennt jemand einen Angelladen oder einen onlineshop bei dem man "günstig" (um die 20 euro) einen Ersatzschlauch für ein Ron Thompson Belly Boat bekommt?

Hi, bei ebay: *Hauptkammer Ersatz Tube*


----------



## Lubri71

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Moinsen,
ich vertreibe Kanalblasen und Zubehör und kann euch deshalb nur einen Tipp geben:
der Flicken würde sich mitdehnen beim Aufpumpen, aber der Kleber nicht ( bei der Dimension ).
Deshalb würde ich auch eher zum Ersatzschlauch raten als auf See den Untergang zu erleben.


----------



## Bellyangler

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*



Babyface711 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand einen Angelladen oder einen onlineshop bei dem man "günstig" (um die 20 euro) einen Ersatzschlauch für ein Ron Thompson Belly Boat bekommt?
> 
> Hi, bei ebay: *Hauptkammer Ersatz Tube*



Vielen Dank!#h


----------



## ZanderSeifi

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Hast du Ne V oder U form ? Hab für Ne V form noch zwei Ersatz .


----------



## maki1980

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Moin Männers,

sagt doch mal bitte: Ich lese überall, dass man nie alleine mit dem Belly hinausfahren soll. Wie handhabt Ihr das?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## dreampike

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Hallo Daniel, 

wenn es geht, bin ich lieber zu zweit unterwegs, da fühle ich mich grundsätzlich wohler. Dennoch paddele ich des öfteren auch ohne Partner los, allerdings eher auf Süßwasserseen und selten mehr wie 250m vom Ufer entfernt. Sonst wird auch die Strecke zu weit, die ich bei Blasendruck rechtzeitig zurücklegen könnte...
Respekt habe ich vor der Ostsee mit unbekannten Strömungen, möglicherweise auf ablandig drehendem Wind etc., da würde ich nicht alleine herumdümpeln. Natürlich ist es riskanter, alleine zu bellyboaten, der Schlauch könnte platzen, das BB die Luft verlieren, ich könnte ohnmächtig werden (siehe Blasendruck), ich könnte ins Wasser fallen, einen Herzinfarkt haben etc.  Aber deswegen auf eine Ausfahrt verzichten? Es gibt auch keine Statistiken über Unfälle mit dem BB, wahrscheinlich ist die Anfahrt mit dem Auto potenziell gefährlicher! Das muss halt jeder für sich selber wissen, auf den Zigarettenschachteln steht schließlich auch drauf, dass Rauchen tödlich sein kann, was kaum einen Raucher abschreckt. Konsequenterweise rauche ich am liebsten, wenn ich alleine mit meinem BB unterwegs bin...
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## shad

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Hallo,
ich bin ein absoluter Bellyboat Anfänger und hab da mal ne Frage: Ich bin bislang 1x mit dem Belly unterwegs gewesen und da hatte ich das Problem, das ich immer nach vorne gerutscht bin. Dies hatte zur Folge, daß ich ab und an mal ein wenig Wasser von hinten in die Wathose bekam (Anfangs). Ich mußte mich dann immer mal wieder "nach oben ziehen" und dann konnte ich auch wieder gut fischen. Wie kann ich das verhindern bzw. was mache ich falsch? In den ganzen Internetvideos sieht das alles so geschmeidig aus - jedenfalls habe ich noch nie gesehen, das sich jemand "nach oben ziehen mußte"...!

Gruß,
    shad


----------



## RicoPike82

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Hallo Leute. Ich hab mir jetzt das Guideline Drifter bestellt. Nu habe ich auch vor, damit im Winter zu fischen. Und nun zur Frage. Wer von euch betreibt auch die Winterfischerei vom BB, und welche Thermowäsche tragt ihr dabei. Danke schonmal für die Antworten.:vik:

Gruß Ricardo


----------



## dreampike

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Hallo Shad, 

alles normal, ich glaube vom Paddeln her rutscht man halt mit der Zeit ein wenig nach unten und muß sich von Zeit zu Zeit wieder hochhieven. Passiert mit ständig und anderen auch. Da wird in den Filmchen halt nicht die Kamera draufgehalten...
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## dreampike

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Hallo Ricardo, kommt drauf an, Winter ist nicht gleich Winter. Unter 0 Grad wird extrem ungemütlich auf dem BB, weil sich überall Eis bildet.  

Was ich so anziehe (bei Temperaturen bis 14 Grad ohne Sonnenschein)
Von innen nach außen:
1. Schicht dünne Thermounterwäsche
2. Schicht dünne Fleecehose/ Fleecepulli
3. Schicht: (unten) bis zur Brust reichende HellyHansen  
                  Faserpelzhose, Nylonsocken, dicke Socken
                  (oben) Fleecepullover, Fleece-Hoody ohne 
                   Ärmel, Handschuhe, Fleecesturmhaube
4. Schicht: Patagonia Wading Jacket, Bare 5mm Neoprenwathose, Watschuhe

Ja, das trägt schon ein wenig auf... |supergri
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## shad

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Hallo dreampike,

danke, für Deine Antwort. Ich habe an meinem BB an der "Rückenlehne" noch 2 Karabiner nach innen (?). Dachte schon, daß ich mich dort irgendwie mit der Wathose bzw. an dem Watgürtel einklinken muß...! Aber dann habe ich wohl doch alles richtig gemacht und kann bald wieder losfahren.

Gruß,
        shad


----------



## dreampike

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Hallo Shad, 
die Karabiner (bzw. Klickverschlüsse) dienen für die Stabilisierung und Einstellung der Rückenlehne. Vielleicht hilft es für Dein Problem ein wenig, den vorderen der beiden umlaufenden Gurte sehr fest anzuziehen?
Gruß aus Ismaning
Wolfgang


----------



## shad

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Moin,

hmm, den vorderen der umlaufenden Gurte? Ist so etwas standart auf einem BB? Ich glaube, so etwas hat meines gar nicht...! Ich habe aussen jede Menge Karabiner zum Befestigen von Ausrüstung etc. und genau solche Karabiner befinden sich auch innen an der Rückenlehne. Aber ich werde mir das Ganze noch einmal anschauen, danke für den Tipp.

Gruß,
      shad


----------



## dreampike

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Hallo shad, 

vielleicht habe ich da was durcheinander gebracht, ich dachte, Du hättest das Guideline Drifter, aber das war ein anderes Posting. Welches BB fährst Du denn?
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## angler84581

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Hallo. 

Mich hat das nach vorne rutschen auch immer gestört. Ich habe mir nun ein Stück Antirutschmatte auf den Sitz gelegt und da rutscht jetzt nichts mehr. 

gruss benny


----------



## shad

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Moin, moin,

@dreampike 
ich kann Dir leider nicht den Hersteller meines BB nennen, gekauft habe ich das über e-bay und es nennt sich "deluxe bellyboat". Bin gerade im Urlaub - wenn ich wieder zuhause bin, schaue ich mal nach.

@angler84581
das ist natürlich auch ein guter Tipp. Das werde ich auf jeden Fall mal probieren. Danke dafür!


----------



## shad

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Hallo,

kann mir jemand ein paar aktuelle Flossen für die Ostsee empfehlen??
Bin für jeden Tipp (Erfahrungsbericht) dankbar...!

Gruß,
      shad


----------



## holle

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

schon länger her... aber egal.
yupp, nach langem suchen hab ich mir die scubapro seawing nova geholt. die einzigen in die die stiefel meiner neoprener passen. das einfache an- und ausziehen, und die lange, ermüdungsarme flosse mit fettem vortrieb haben mich gelockt. 

erfahrungsbericht kommt dann in 3 wochen wenn ich wieder von der küste da bin, aber ich denke die werden sowas von rocken...


----------



## Perch-Noob

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*



holle schrieb:


> schon länger her... aber egal.
> yupp, nach langem suchen hab ich mir die scubapro seawing nova geholt. die einzigen in die die stiefel meiner neoprener passen. das einfache an- und ausziehen, und die lange, ermüdungsarme flosse mit fettem vortrieb haben mich gelockt.
> 
> erfahrungsbericht kommt dann in 3 wochen wenn ich wieder von der küste da bin, aber ich denke die werden sowas von rocken...



Erfahrungsbericht währe echt klasse, freu mich das der Trööt wiederbelebt wird.


----------



## dreampike

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

@ Holle:

Wenn ich mir die Flossen so anschaue: Vergiß nicht die Familienpackung Franzbranntwein mitzunehmen 
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## aalex

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Moin.
Weiss nicht ob ich hier mit meiner Frage richtig bin?Ich probiers einfach mal.
Habe ein Guidliner und ein Echolot,habe dieses bild im netz gefunden und gleich gedacht Perfekt nun zu meiner Frage habt ihr ne Vermutung wie er das Ordendlich an sein Belly montiert hat,oder wie würdet ihr es machen.
Danke im vorraus


----------



## aalex

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Kann kein Bild einsetzen?
Helft mir ;(


----------



## paling

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

ich habs mit einer leichtgebogenen Edelstahlplatte gemacht,2 Langschlitze schnellspanngurt durch Löcher für Echo fertig. Dasselbe für den Geber.Gruss aus Holland#h


----------



## aalex

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

ja wollt das aber ungefähr so machen wie auf den bild,
kriege das irgendwie nicht gebacken das bild hier einzustzen|kopfkrat


----------



## todes.timo

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dZY98aNhms


----------



## aalex

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Nee das sieht irgendwie hin gefuscht aus, soll schon ordentlich sein.
Ich lade euch das Bild mal bei mir ins Profil fotoalbum und guckt euch das mal bitte an.

Danke


----------



## aalex

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Keiner der mir dazu nen Tipp verraten könnte???????


----------



## King_Fisher

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Moin,
Hab neulich beim Fischen bzw. Gott sei Dank schon vorher ein Teil meiner Flosse verloren.
Hab die Flossen aus der Angel Domäne (Belly Boot Flossen Wave), der Verschluss ist hinten auf die Flosse nur aufgesteckt und fällt beim geöffneten Zustand ziemlich schnell ab.
Weiß jemand, ob man die Verschlüsse irgendwo nachbestellen kann oder muss ich mir da jetzt wegen des 50 ct-Teils komplett neue Flossen zulegen (in der Angel Domäne hab ich schon angerufen, die konnten mir nicht helfen...)?
Vielen Dank


----------



## allegoric

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Ich hab die Flossen jetzt getauscht...an normale Wathosen gehen die nicht...die rutschen immer ab. Aber helfen kann ich dir auch nicht.


----------



## zwilling

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Petri vom Zwilling ,
Heute hat es bei mir richtig gekracht bei Wobblern, 
aber leider war es der Schlauch meines Guideline Drifter ( Scheiß 
Schilfhalm) 
Hat jemand von euch eine Adresse für einen Ersatzschlauch?
Das alte Teil ist ziemlich zerborsten- Kleben geht da glaube nicht.
Würde mich über eine Info von Euch freuen.
Mit freundlichem Gruß - Zwilling


----------



## dreampike

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

ersatzschlauch bekommst Du bei adh:

http://www.adh-fishing.de/bellyboats/guideline-drifter-bellyboat-pontoon-kick-boat.html

Wie ist denn das genau passiert bzw. wie hast du es geschafft mit einem Wobbler den Schlauch zu zerstören? Du hingst offensichtlich mit dem Wobbler an einem Schilfhalm, hast angezogen und der Wobbler kam angepfiffen? 

Ich hatte mir auch schon mal einen 6/0-Fliegenhaken ins BB gerammt und dann war da nur ein kleines Löchelchen, vor Ort ein kleines Stück Reparaturklebeband drauf und weitergefischt.

Ich frage nicht nur aus Neugier, sondern um zu erfahren, was man besser nicht machen sollte.

Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## zwilling

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Hallo Wolfgang,
Vielen Dank für Deine Info.
Zum Schadensfall: Ich habe mich einfach nur in eine Bucht im
Schilf gestellt. Irgendein vertrocknetes Schilfrohr muß sich 
-verstärkt durch die Wellen - bis zum Schlauch durchgekämft
haben. Der Knall kam ausgerechnet beim Köderwechsel.
Danach galt es nur noch,entspannt an Land zu kommen.
Aber das Guideline ist ja für sowas konstruiert, eine Rettungsweste 
habe ich außerdem immer am Mann.
Danke nochmal vom Zwilling


----------



## Kaulsdorfer

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Hallo, ich habe mein Bellyboot und das Zubehör zusammen und doch noch eine Frage zur Schwimmweste. Die hat 100 N Auftrieb. Was bedeutet das und reicht das? Ich lese hier immer was von 150 N. Wie wirkt sich eigentlich eine vollgelaufene Wathose im Havariefall aus? Im Wasser dürfte die doch nichts wiegen, weil Wasser im Wasser nichts wiegt, oder? Falls doch, reichen dann die besagten Auftriebe der Rettungswesten aus? Ist schon mal jemand mit dem Belly in so eine Situation geraten und verdankt sein Leben einer Rettungsweste? Ich freue mich wie wahnsinnig auf meine erste Bellytour, gehe aber mit Respekt ans nasse Element (Ostsee), sodass Sicherheit oberste Priorität für mich hat! Gruß, Micha aus Berlin


----------



## dreampike

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Hallo Micha, 

für normalgewichtige Bellybootfahrer mit Watklamotten werden Westen mit einer Auftriebskraft mit mdsts. 150 N empfohlen. Darunter werden Rettungswesten eher als Schwimmhilfen bezeichnet. Wer ganz sicher sein will, dass er trotz Watklamotten, Fleecezeug etc. (es kann problematisch werden, wenn Luft in der Wathose eingeschlossen und die Füße nach oben drückt) eine ohnmachtsichere Weste hat, sollte sich eine mit 275 N Auftriebskraft besorgen. Vielleicht wäre das bei Dir mit Deinen Ostseeplänen eher angesagt wie eine 100 N -Weste?
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Kaulsdorfer

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Hallo Wolfgang, danke für die Antwort. Ich werde das Bellybudget wohl noch etwas erhöhen und so eine 275 N Weste kaufen. Ist hier jemand, der eine solche empfehlen kann? Petri Heil


----------



## dreampike

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

das war die günstigste,  die ich im net gefunden habe:

http://www.amazon.de/product-reviews/B001AC65G0/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1

2 Kundenrezensionen dazu gab es auch, beide positiv.

Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Kaulsdorfer

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Interessant wäre für mich, ob man da die Automatik ausschalten kann. Von der Marine kenne ich das noch so, dass man die Pressluftflaschen per Hand aufdrehen konnte.


----------



## dreampike

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

In der Regel besteht die Automatik aus einer Vorrichtung mit Salztablette. Diese löst sich bei Kontakt mit Wasser auf und gibt eine Sperre frei, worauf hin sich die Weste mit einem ziemlichen Knall aufbläst. Diese Automatikvorrichtung kann man bei den meisten Westen ausschalten, das müsste jeweils in der Betriebsanleitung stehen. Aber eigentlich ist sie kein Problem, da die Aut omatik nur auslöst, wenn man die Weste unter Wasser drückt. Ich habe sie bei meiner Weste vorsichtshalber dennoch abmontiert.
Wolfgang


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*



Kaulsdorfer schrieb:


> Wie wirkt sich eigentlich eine vollgelaufene Wathose im Havariefall aus? Im Wasser dürfte die doch nichts wiegen, weil Wasser im Wasser nichts wiegt, oder?


Hi, wie es mit Schwimmweste ist, weiß ich nicht. Jedoch habe ich im Sommer mal geübt. Mit Neopren und Flossen aus dem Belly gefallen. Oder beim Waten umgefallen. Kann man ja alles mal durchprobieren. Dann ist man nicht so überrascht. Kannst du hier nachlesen.


----------



## Kaulsdorfer

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Vielen Dank für die nützlichen Hinweise. Hinsichtlich Schwimmweste frage ich mich, ob die Salztablettentechnologie Bellybootgeeignet ist. Telefonisch habe ich erfragt, dass die Tablette über einem nach unten offenen Zylinder istzt, sprich wenn der voll Wasser läuft löst der Mechanismus aus. Wie tief sitzt man denn in so einem Belly? Besteht die Gefahr, dass der Zylinder unter Wasser gerät? Ich habe ein Ron Thompson Max Float im Keller, welches auf den Einsatz lauert...


----------



## dreampike

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Hi, das hängt davon ab, wie groß Du bist und wie lang die Schwimmweste ist. Als mein Sohn mit 11 Jahren das erste Mal mit dem BB unterwegs war, saß er sehr niedrig und tauchte tatsächlich mit der Schwimmweste ins Wasser. Es tat einen Knall (ich fürchtete im 1. Moment, dass  das BB geplatzt wäre) und seine Weste blies sich auf. War sehr unangenehm, da wir ihn erst an Land von dem Teil befreien konnten.
Ich habe den Mechanismus bei mir entfernt, weil mir das Risiko zu groß ist, dass doch mal irgendwie Wasser reinkommt. Da braucht einem nur anläßlich einer Pinkelpause die Weste ins Wasser fallen, oder bei Dauerregen ist alles plitschnass und in die abgelegte Weste rinnt ein wenig Wasser...
Der Automatismus macht vor allem bei Seglern oder Motorbootfahrern Sinn, die von Bord fallen und sich dabei den Kopf anhauen. Ein Zusammenstoss mit einem anderen Boot kann beim BB zwar theoretisch auch passieren, ist aber doch sehr unwahrscheinlich. Jedenfalls unwahrscheinlicher als die Pieselpanne...
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Kaulsdorfer

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Vielen Dank! Aber ist die Schwimmweste dann noch funktionsfähig? Wie bläst sie sich ohne diese Tablette auf? Sollte ich dann doch die teurere "Hammar" Auslösung wählen?


----------



## dreampike

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Hi, die Tablette verhindert nur, dass ein gespannter Bolzen in die CO2-Patrone einschlägt, die dann die Weste aufbläst. Jede aufblasbare Weste sollte aber auch über eine manuelle Auslösung verfügen, meist hängt irgendwo eine Kordel heraus mit einem roten Knopf oder ähnlichem, wenn Du kräftig daran ziehst, dann bläst sich die Weste ebenfalls auf.
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Kaulsdorfer

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Danke nochmal, habe die Weste jetzt bestellt und vorsorglich auch gleich ein Ersatzkit. Ich werde versuchen, diesen Zylinder so abzudichten, dass die Weste nicht ungewollt aufgeht, ich diese "Sicherung" aber bei Gefahr schnell abreißen kann. Ahoi und allzeit Petri Heil!


----------



## AndreasG

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Tausch die Salztablette z.B gegen ein Stk. Kunststoff aus und schon hast du eine halbautomatische Weste. Ich hab das immer so mit meinen Westen gemacht und hatte in 18 Jahren BB-Angelei nie Probleme.


----------



## Kaulsdorfer

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Äh, das verstehe ich jetzt nicht... Wird vielleicht klarer, wenn die Weste vor mir liegt. Was passiert dann und warum ist die dann halbautomatisch?


----------



## AndreasG

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Kleine Erklärung mit Bildern.

So sieht das Innenleben meiner Rettungsweste aus. Die stammt von Kadematic, ist aber bei anderen auch so.






In dem gesicherten Zustand kann man die Patrone rausschrauben und anschließend dei seitliche Verriegelung öffnen. Darunter befindet sich das Fach mit der Salztablette, die wird ausgetauscht und das Ganze wieder zusammen gebaut.






Ergebnis ist eine Weste die man nur noch über die Handauslösung aktivieren kann.


----------



## Kaulsdorfer

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

So, ich nochmal. Vielen Dank für die Tipps zur Weste, habe ich jetzt verstanden. Nochmal zur Königsfrage - welches Belly!?!?!? Ich habe mir das Ron Thompson max float gekauft, als ich die Packung öffnete war ich vom Material etwas überrascht. Hätte es mir dicker vorgestellt. Nun habe ich diverse Threads durchforstet und bin immer wieder auf das Thema Schlauchbootmaterial gestoßen. Ist das soviel besser und empfehlenswert? Wenn ja, welches Bellyboot ist am besten für die Ostsee geeignet / zu empfehlen? Ich bitte euch noch einmal um Rat #c#c#c#c#c#c#c#c
Vielen Dank vorab!


----------



## allegoric

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Ostsee mit nem Ron Thompson!? Ich finde schon das belly allgemein heikel...aber damit ganz sicher nicht. ich hatte nen Angeldomäne Belly, das war auch so eins ... Da bin ich nicht weiter als 50 m vom Ufer. Jetzt hab ich ein Guideline Drifter mit 6 !!! Kammer. Da fühlt man sich definitiv sicher. Das Teil ist doppelt so schwer, der Platz ist mehr als doppelt so groß, die Verarbeitung ist deutlich besser, der Schlauch ist dicker. Ich würde nie unter 4 Kammern auf die Ostsee gehen...niemals und schon gar nicht mit nem 08/15 Belly. Vom Komfort, Platzangebot usw. hab ich da noch gar nicht gesprochen.

Schau dir paar Videos an. Gibt natürlich noch andere gute Boote, aber das 6 Kammerargument war für mich entscheidend. Und die 100 Flocken mehr war es mir wert, bevor ich absauf. Ein weiterer Aspekt ist die Tatsache, dass die Schläuche austauschbar sind und ich das Boot dann nicht gleich wegschmeißen muss, weil nichts anderes passt.


----------



## Kaulsdorfer

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Vielen Dank! Dann geht die Suche also von neuem los... Zum Drifter meinen viele, dass die Verarbeitung nicht so dolle sein soll... Hat jemand von Berkley das Tectube Ripple? kostet zwar ein paar Scheine, scheint aber ganz stabil zu sein.


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*



Kaulsdorfer schrieb:


> Vielen Dank! Dann geht die Suche also von neuem los... Zum Drifter meinen viele, dass die Verarbeitung nicht so dolle sein soll..



Naja und wenn du dich am Wasser umschaust, dann hast du zwischen 6 Driftern ein anderes Modell

Habe noch nicht gehört, daß der Drifter schlecht verarbeitet ist. Der ist stabil, durchdacht und solide. Wenn man keine Muscheln mit einpackt und die Katze nicht damit spielen läßt, dann halten auch die Schläuche.|rolleyes

Es gibt eine neue Version, da sind die Schläuche noch etwas stabiler. Hab zwar die alte Version, jedoch ist das top und wie am ersten Tag. Die Schläuche sind größer als die Kammern. Mann kann sie nie vollständig aufblasen, weil sie nicht mehr reinpassen würden. Ich frage mich echt was da platzen soll. Das geht garnicht, wenn, dann platzt die Außenhaut. 1000der Corduna Nylon, da mußt du mit dem Messer reinstechen. Es sei denn, die Haut ist alt und mürbe.


----------



## Perch-Noob

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*



Rosi schrieb:


> Naja und wenn du dich am Wasser umschaust, dann hast du zwischen 6 Driftern ein anderes Modell.



Ja weil alle sparen möchten und es das günstigste Mittelklasse Model ist, gibst du ein paar Taler mehr aus hast du ein Macfishing High & Dry DLX II oder Fishcat 4 deluxe.



-Das Drifter ist mit Sicherheit nicht schlecht!
Doch gibt es BB´s die einfacher aufzubauen sind, mehr Platz und keine Ventile in den Taschen haben + kein Gestänge für die Stabilität benötigen. Außerdem nimmt das Drifter gern den Fischgeruch an, was sich bei den jetzigen Temperaturen, im Auto nicht ganz so verlockend macht.

-Achte beim Kauf auf aufblasbare Sitze, diese können sich später nicht verformen oder vollsaugen. Bei den Berkley BB´s haben soweit ich weiß alle Schaumstoffsitze.

Gruß


----------



## Kaulsdorfer

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Hallo Lepi, das Mac Fishing | DLX II Hi and Dry macht wirklich einen guten Eindruck. Ich habe jetzt ein paar Online Händler angeschrieben und werde es mir wohl holen. Vielen Dank für den Tipp. Petri Heil aus Berlin


----------



## Perch-Noob

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*



Kaulsdorfer schrieb:


> Hallo Lepi, das Mac Fishing | DLX II Hi and Dry macht wirklich einen guten Eindruck. Ich habe jetzt ein paar Online Händler angeschrieben und werde es mir wohl holen. Vielen Dank für den Tipp. Petri Heil aus Berlin



Ja ist wirklich nicht verkehrt das Teil und mit dem Fishcat 4 Deluxe gut zu vergleichen.


----------



## Syntac

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Moin zusammen! 

Habe gestern von den Schwiegerleuten ein Bellyboat geschenkt bekommen, aber mich vorher noch nie näher mit der Materie befasst. 
Gesten mal aufgeblasen und ne Runde im Teich gepaddelt, ich glaub das macht echt richtig gut Laune! 

Nun zu meiner Frage, ich wollte mir generell ein Echolot kaufen. Habe auch schon ein gebrauchtes zum Testen daheim. Dieses ist jedoch nur so "halb-portabel", sprich war ein normales und wurde in einem Alukoffer verbaut, welcher natürlich fürs Belly nicht zu handhaben ist. 
habt Ihr hier Empfehlungen? Wichtig für mich ist, dass das Echo auch für flachere Gewässer einsetzbar ist. 

Danke schonmal vorab!

VG, Harry


----------



## angelfreak69

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

also ich habe erst jetzt am wochenende mein belly boot mit'm lowrance x4 *um kanten ausfindig zu machen völlig ausreichend, zumal günstig in der anschaffung* ausgerüstet. gestern ausprobiert und muss sagen - top :m habe zw 1,50-5,50 geangelt - leider schneider, aber echolot hat sein test bestanden.

den fuß auf nen tupperdeckel befestigt, 2 löcher für nen spanngurt und gut ist. das gleiche für den geber. 1 tasche für batterie und kabel und schon kanns losgehen |wavey:


----------



## MeFo_83

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*



allegoric schrieb:


> Ostsee mit nem Ron Thompson!? Ich finde schon das belly allgemein heikel...aber damit ganz sicher nicht.  ...niemals und schon gar nicht mit nem 08/15 Belly. Vom Komfort, Platzangebot usw. hab ich da noch gar nicht gesprochen.


wenn ich so einen blödsinn immer lese muss ich nur mit dem kopf schütteln!!!!!!#d
deine persönliche meinung sei mal dahin gestellt............
ich fahre seid 2 jahren ein Ron Thompson auf der ostsee und bin mehr als zu frieden damit! kenne sogar einen der hat 2 belly´s von meiner sorte und fährt damit schon seid 7 jahren nur auf der ostsee ohne probleme!
Platzangebot...was willste denn alles transportieren?? deinen Hausstand? Das Ron Thompson hat 3 große taschen wo ich ohne weiters und *ohne* zu quetschen 2 köderboxen+messer/messlatte/zange und getränke rein bekomme.in die zweite dann esskram und papiere/handy/kippen und in dat kopfteil noch ersatzrolle und watjacke bzw ersatzpullover!
Jetzt erzähl mir ma wat du noch alles unnötiges zeug brachst zum verstauen???
dat guideline ist vom bewertungsstand durch seine macken und weggammelnden verschlüsse/plaste rückenlehne die bricht um längen schlechter dran als jedes andere belly dat hier rumschippert!!
so an sich kein unschickes belly, aber jedes belly was hier mal probleme hatte, war ständig nur nen guideline......
von den luftkammern her mag es vielleicht ein gutes argument sein, aber wie die rosi schon schrieb, wer pfleglich mit seinem belly umgeht, braucht keine sorge haben!


----------



## Perch-Noob

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*



MeFo_83 schrieb:


> dat guideline ist vom bewertungsstand durch seine macken und weggammelnden verschlüsse/plaste rückenlehne die bricht um längen schlechter dran als jedes andere belly dat hier rumschippert!!
> so an sich kein unschickes belly, aber jedes belly was hier mal probleme hatte, war ständig nur nen guideline......
> von den luftkammern her mag es vielleicht ein gutes argument sein, aber wie die rosi schon schrieb, wer pfleglich mit seinem belly umgeht, braucht keine sorge haben!



Das Drifter hat doch ne aublasbare Rückenlehne oder bin ich da falsch informiert?
Ansonsten kann ich dir nur recht geben, 100 man sagen: Guideline Drifter ist klasse, 10 von denen haben vorher schon mal in einem anderen BB gesessen und jeder 3. -4. Thread bzgl. 
BB´S lautet: wo krieg ich Ersatzschläuche für mein Drifter her.
Das hat bei mir vor 2 Jahren schon den Ausschlag gegeben mir kein Guideline zu holen.
Aber man kann ja reden wie ein Wasserfall.


----------



## angelfreak69

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

dann kann ich mich ja glücklich schätzen seit über 3 jahren noch nicht ein eniziges problem mit meinem drifter gehabt zu haben 

mit etwas (aber auch nicht übermäßiger pflege) bleiben auch die verschlüsse lang erhalten ... wer sein belly jedoch nach jedem wassergang einfach in die ecke stellt, sollte sich nicht wundern, dass wasser, wetter und allgemeiner verschleiß seinen tribut fordern..


----------



## Perch-Noob

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*



angelfreak69 schrieb:


> dann kann ich mich ja glücklich schätzen seit über 3 jahren noch nicht ein eniziges problem mit meinem drifter gehabt zu haben
> 
> mit etwas (aber auch nicht übermäßiger pflege) bleiben auch die verschlüsse lang erhalten ... wer sein belly jedoch nach jedem wassergang einfach in die ecke stellt, sollte sich nicht wundern, dass wasser, wetter und allgemeiner verschleiß seinen tribut fordern..



Ich habe nicht behauptet das es ein schlechtes BB ist. Blos meins wär es halt nicht, da ich mein Belly nie komplett zusammengebaut lasse, somit wär mir das Gerödel einfach zu aufwendig. Und wenn man gefragt wird welches BB man empfehlen würde, ist es letztlich egal, da sich die meisten dann doch ihr Drifter holen. 
Ist ja auch völlig legitim, denn es ist ja jedem selbst überlassen. Ich dagegen brauche kein Gestänge am BB, hab die Kiste in 3-5 min Startklar und keinen Platzmangel in den Taschen. Außerdem bin finde ich gummierte Unterseiten der Pontons auch irgendwie Vertrauenswürdiger, grad wenn man doch mal über Muscheln streift.

Aber wie auch immer, jedem das seine. Es geht mir ja schließlich nicht darum das Drifter schlecht zu machen, doch sollte man wissen: es gibt eindeutig besseres.

#h


----------



## MeFo_83

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*



Lepi schrieb:


> Das Drifter hat doch ne aublasbare Rückenlehne oder bin ich da falsch informiert?
> Ansonsten kann ich dir nur recht geben, 100 man sagen: Guideline Drifter ist klasse, 10 von denen haben vorher schon mal in einem anderen BB gesessen und jeder 3. -4. Thread bzgl.
> BB´S lautet: wo krieg ich Ersatzschläuche für mein Drifter her.
> Das hat bei mir vor 2 Jahren schon den Ausschlag gegeben mir kein Guideline zu holen.
> Aber man kann ja reden wie ein Wasserfall.


jap, geb ich dir recht!
Aufblasbar ist die rückenlehne, nur ist dort noch eine Plastestange dahinter, die die rückenlehne aufrecht halten soll...
und dat dünne hohle Röhrchen bricht halt meistens schnell.
aber es ist jedem selbst sein was er kauft |rolleyes


----------



## Brettener86

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Die Rohre kann man ohne Probleme durch Holzstangen tauschen.

Lg


----------



## MeFo_83

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

schon richtig, nur warum muß man erst soviel geld für eine *neue* sache zahlen, bei der man dann noch selber sachen austauschen muß?!?!!
sorry, aber für den preis erwarte ich Qualität im ganzen...


----------



## Perch-Noob

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*



MeFo_83 schrieb:


> schon richtig, nur warum muß man erst soviel geld für eine *neue* sache zahlen, bei der man dann noch selber sachen austauschen muß?!?!!
> sorry, aber für den preis erwarte ich Qualität im ganzen...



|good: Mehr gibt´s dazu nicht zu sagen.

Du kaufst dir doch auch keine 120,-€ Rolle bei der du dann den Kurbelarm austauschen musst, damit sie stabiler ist.


----------



## Boerni85

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Moin Ihrs,
hab mal ne Frage zu Flossen fürs Belly...
Das es Geräteflossen werden sollen, ist schonmal sicher!!!
Aber bekomme ich die denn auch über die STIEFEL einer Wathose? Hatte nämlich gerade nicht vor mir nur fürs Bellyangeln eine neue Hose zu kaufen...
Habt ihr da vielleicht Erfahrung und Tipps welche Flossen sich da eignen würden??

Danke schon mal und petri!!
Gruß
Börni


----------



## carpfreak1990

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Moin Boerni85,

Also eingtlich sollte das passen.Beim Kollegen geht das jedenfalls ohne probleme, zurnot nimmst du deine Wathose einfach mit im Laden und probierst ob es passt. 

@All kann mir einer von euch vllt weiter helfen?? Ich bin auf der suche nach einer Tasche für meine Fish Cat 4.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*



Boerni85 schrieb:


> Moin Ihrs,
> hab mal ne Frage zu Flossen fürs Belly...
> Das es Geräteflossen werden sollen, ist schonmal sicher!!!
> Aber bekomme ich die denn auch über die STIEFEL einer Wathose? Hatte nämlich gerade nicht vor mir nur fürs Bellyangeln eine neue Hose zu kaufen...
> Habt ihr da vielleicht Erfahrung und Tipps welche Flossen sich da eignen würden??
> 
> Danke schon mal und petri!!
> Gruß
> Börni



Nimm doch die Wathose mit in einen Tauchshop in deiner Nähe und probiere die Tauchflossen an. Hab ich auch so gemacht.

Tasche fürs Belly? Versuch es mit einem Kopfkissenbezug. Der ist groß genug und trocknet schnell.


----------



## Perch-Noob

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> @All kann mir einer von euch vllt weiter helfen?? Ich bin auf der suche nach einer Tasche für meine Fish Cat 4.
> 
> gruß
> Jonas



Das einfachste, wasserdichte ist ein BW-Poncho mit Druckknöpfen, so hast du nicht gleich das ganze Auto nass. Ein Kumpel hat ne Riesen Tasche von Kogha in der finden: Watbüx, Flossen, Fishcat 4, Pumpe und Rutenhalter zusammen Platz, musst mal bei Askari glotzen, kostet sicher nicht die Welt.
Sonst gibt´s noch ne kleinere Variante:
http://www.pike-inferno.de/tackle-reviews/savagear-monster-bag/

#h


----------



## allegoric

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*



Boerni85 schrieb:


> Moin Ihrs,
> hab mal ne Frage zu Flossen fürs Belly...
> Das es Geräteflossen werden sollen, ist schonmal sicher!!!
> Aber bekomme ich die denn auch über die STIEFEL einer Wathose? Hatte nämlich gerade nicht vor mir nur fürs Bellyangeln eine neue Hose zu kaufen...
> Habt ihr da vielleicht Erfahrung und Tipps welche Flossen sich da eignen würden??
> 
> Danke schon mal und petri!!
> Gruß
> Börni



Damit hatte ich auch Probleme. V.a. rutschten bei mir die Geräteflossen über die Stiefel und man verlor diese ohne Sicherung. Auf dem Belly dann die FLossen wieder anziehen, ohne Grund ist heikel. Ich habe mir dann die 08/15 Stiefelflossen bei ADH geholt und seitdem fühle ich mich auch sicher. Der Vortrieb ist leicht schlechter. Wobei ich sagen muss...bis ich Geräteflossen in der Größe Stiefel 46 bewege, dann ist es mit den Stiefelflossen angenehmen, da diese viel leichter zu bewegen sind.



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Moin Boerni85,
> 
> Also eingtlich sollte das passen.Beim Kollegen geht das jedenfalls ohne probleme, zurnot nimmst du deine Wathose einfach mit im Laden und probierst ob es passt.
> 
> @All kann mir einer von euch vllt weiter helfen?? Ich bin auf der suche nach einer Tasche für meine Fish Cat 4.
> 
> gruß
> Jonas



Ich habe mir so eine gekauft:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/XL-Reisetasc...25700?pt=Reiseaccessoires&hash=item231ccc9824
Die sind vernünftig. Da passt folgendes rein:
Belly (Drifter), Luftpumpe, Wathose, Flossen, beide Bellystangen (Drifter), Luftpumpe (Doppelhub), Bellykescher, Anker + Seil, Schnüre, Karabiner und etliches andere Zubehör.

Das ist perfekt, so brauche ich nur einen Griff, dann ist alles im Auto. Für meinen Golf 5 (kein Kombi) ist der Kofferraum, ohne Sitz umklappen mit dem Angelzeug samt Tasche zu 2/3 gefüllt. Klingt erst einmal viel, aber wenn du dir das alles einzeln einpackst, kommst du auf die gleichen Maße, außer du hast ein Angeldomänen billig Belly, wo alles viel dünner verarbeitet ist.


----------



## Perch-Noob

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*



allegoric schrieb:


> Damit hatte ich auch Probleme. V.a. rutschten bei mir die Geräteflossen über die Stiefel und man verlor diese ohne Sicherung. Auf dem Belly dann die FLossen wieder anziehen, ohne Grund ist heikel. Ich habe mir dann die 08/15 Stiefelflossen bei ADH geholt und seitdem fühle ich mich auch sicher. Der Vortrieb ist leicht schlechter. Wobei ich sagen muss...bis ich Geräteflossen in der Größe Stiefel 46 bewege, dann ist es mit den Stiefelflossen angenehmen, da diese viel leichter zu bewegen sind.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich habe mir so eine gekauft:
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/XL-Reisetasc...25700?pt=Reiseaccessoires&hash=item231ccc9824
> Die sind vernünftig. Da passt folgendes rein:
> Belly (Drifter), Luftpumpe, Wathose, Flossen, beide Bellystangen (Drifter), Luftpumpe (Doppelhub), Bellykescher, Anker + Seil, Schnüre, Karabiner und etliches andere Zubehör.



Die Tasche ist ein guter Tipp. Aber bei den Flossen würde ich das gewässerabhängig machen, wenn du nur auf Tümpeln oder Seen unterwegs bist und mit wenig Wind bzw. Strömung zu rechnen ist. Kannst du mit denen evtl. arbeiten. http://www.adh-fishing.de/bellyboats/guideline-float-tube-flossen.html Meintest du diese als "Stiefelflossen"|kopfkrat?
Ansonsten sind Gerätetaucherflossen wirklich von Vorteil, da du mit den anderen bei geringer Strömung bzw. etwas mehr Wind, kaum noch Strecke machen kannst.
Gerätetaucherflossen: http://bellybootshop.de/flossen/37-mac-fishing-flippers-lang.html
Wenn du Angst hast diese zu verlieren kaufst oder bastelst du dir halt Flossensicherungen: http://www.xxl-fishing.de/datas/boote-bb-flossen.html
Die teuerste und meiner Meinung nach beste Alternative sind allerdings Force Fins, wenig Kraftaufwand guter Vortrieb.

#h


----------



## dorschfreund85

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Moin Leute,

ich wolte gerne mal mit der belly angelei anfangen und wollte mal in die runde fragen welches grund equipment ihr mir dafür empfehlen bzw nahe legen könnted???wobei ich hose und flossen bereits besitze.

mfg


----------



## Perch-Noob

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*



dorschfreund85 schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> ich wolte gerne mal mit der belly angelei anfangen und wollte mal in die runde fragen welches grund equipment ihr mir dafür empfehlen bzw nahe legen könnted???wobei ich hose und flossen bereits besitze.
> 
> mfg



Hier gibt´s ne schöne Auflistung.
http://www.xxl-fishing.de/datas/boote-bb.html


----------



## dorschfreund85

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

super das hat mir schon zu 95% weiter geholfen.jetzt bleibt mir nur die überlegung welches BB ich mir kaufen sollte ich wollte nicht unbedingt gleich zum start 300euro und mehr ausgeben wäre daher für tipps sehr dankbar.

mfg Dorschfreund


----------



## Perch-Noob

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Wo liegt denn dein Preislimit?


----------



## stefansdl

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Ich habe mir gerade 2 BB bestellt...einmal das Guideline Drifter Modell 2013 und das Fish Cat 4 (blaue Version)

Eines von beiden schicke ich wieder zurück. Bei interesse gebe ich es aber auch direkt weiter. Volle 2 Jahre Garantie mit Rechnung natürlich dabei. Beide liegen deutlich unter der 300€.
Bei Interesse einfach PN an mich.

Gruß


----------



## dorschfreund85

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

da ich erstmal in die materie reinschnuppern wollte dachte ich an 100-150euro die ich ausgeben wollte bzw dem meine frau zustimmen würde


----------



## xnfxngxr97

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Hab mir heute das RTV bestellt.


----------



## Schlammtaucher

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Hallo BellyBoat Gemeinde!!!!

Ich suche im Moment auch ein Belly und habe da mal zwei Fragen... Das Ron Thompson Max float für ca. 120 Eur. hat 2 Luftkammern. 

ollte da mal eine auf dem Wasser undicht werden oder gar platzen (geht das überhaubt?), reicht da die letzte Luftkammer + aufblasbarer Sitz und Rückenlehne um mich ans Ufer zu retten oder hab ich dann ein richtig ernstes Problem??? 

Und reicht der Auftrieb wirklich um mich mit meinem Oberkörper über der Wasserlinie zu halten (ca. 90 kg + Getüddel) ???

Über die Sicherheit im allgemeinen scheinen die Meinungen ziemlich außeinander zu gehen, viele raten gleich zum Guideline Drifter oder dem Fishcat, aber es fahren wohl ziemlich viele das Ron Thomson auf der Ostsee oder sehe ich das völlig falsch???

Über Antworten und Erfahrungen würde ich mich ziemlich freuen!!!

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Bellyangler

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Moin Schlammtaucher!
Ich fahre das Max float seit ca. 2 Jahren und habe damit bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Ein bisschen Vertrauen ins Material musst du schon haben um überhaupt aufs Wasser zu gehen. Möglichst nicht allein und nie ohne Weste!
Habe auch schon mal überlegt in den Sommermonaten den Ernstfall mit einer Luftkammer zu üben, aber noch nicht durchgeführt.
Ein gewisses Restrisiko bleibt bei jedem Trip!
(Wind, Strömung, Haken im Schlauch usw.)
Gruß Bellyangler#h


----------



## basstid

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

@ Bellyangler. 
Ich hab mich im Juli mal überwunden, die Luft aus meinem Troutfinder zu lassen. Erst aus einer Kammer, und als die fast leer war auch aus der zweiten. Ich war überrascht, wie souverän der Bellykahn bei eigentlich fast leeren Tanks noch zu bewegen war. Akute Gefahr, jetzt lebensbedrohlich in Gefahr zu geraten, kam nicht auf - und dabei habe ich die Schwimmweste gar nicht aufgeblasen (Patrone hatte ich vorher rausgenommen). Wichtig ist es aber auf jeden Fall, mit dem Oberkörper über dem Wasserspiegel zu bleiben, damit die Watbüx nicht vollläuft.


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*



Schlammtaucher schrieb:


> Über die Sicherheit im allgemeinen scheinen die Meinungen ziemlich außeinander zu gehen, viele raten gleich zum Guideline Drifter oder dem Fishcat, aber es fahren wohl ziemlich viele das Ron Thomson auf der Ostsee oder sehe ich das völlig falsch???
> 
> Über Antworten und Erfahrungen würde ich mich ziemlich freuen!!!
> 
> Schöne Grüße



Hm, wenn hier die Bellyflotte ausrückt, dann sind die Drifter in der Überzahl. Wenn dir mal das Messer ins Belly sticht (gesehen und im Board gelesen) hast du mit dem RT sofort Schlagseite. Im Drifter hält dich die 2. Luftkammer in der Seite oben. Kenne auch einen Kollegen mit undichtem Ventil. Im Drifter bist du sicherer und mehr Platz hast du auch noch.


----------



## todes.timo

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

hatte bis jetzt 8 Jahre ein RT ( V-Form ) und war recht zufrieden, auch ein Test im Badesee mit Luft rauslassen und vom Kollegen retten lassen ( natürlich bei relativ flachen Wasser klappt ganz gut, habe mir jetzt aber das fish 4 cat gekauft, dass liegt aber bei mir mehr an der bequemeren Sitzposition. Mein Kumpel hat das Max Float aber das gefällt mir nicht da ich bei einer Probefahrt ein Problem hatte, mein Sitz habe ich zu doll aufgepumpt und somit hatte ich immer das Gefühl runter zu rutschen, ansonsten war alles gut.

Beim Drifter und beim Fish cat schreckt mich der Preis ab. Meins habe ich vom Bekannten bekommen und das für einen sehr guten Preis. Neu wäre mir es auch zu teuer obwohl die Qualität super ist.


----------



## Schlammtaucher

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Danke für die Antworten!!!

Ich denke ich werd mir das max float kaufen. Klar ist das fishcat und das drifter ne geile Sache aber der Preis schreckt mich einfach ab. 

Und bisher habe ich noch nichts wirklich furchtbares von dem Teil gehört! Ich denke es wird ein paar Jahre halten und in der Zeit kann ich ja schon mal auf ein neues sparen!!!

Schöne Grüße!!!


----------



## todes.timo

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

so is es


----------



## Borsti78

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Hey BellyBoat-Fans
Bin jetzt seit ca 4 wochen stolzer Besitzer eines Guidliner drifter:vik: war auch schon nen bisschen üben aufm Wasser,
 KLASSE SACHE#6
Jetzt kommt aber mein Problem und ich hoffe mir kann jemand nen Tipp geben- Trotz neoprenwathose und Thermounterhose kriege ich nen KALTEN    A R S C.....|bigeyes
gibt es da irgendwie nen schöne Sache?es wird ja noch kälter und wenn mir jetzt schon kalt ist was soll das erst noch werden|kopfkrat
gruss und schönen dank im voraus:q


----------



## stefansdl

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

:qlass dir ein Plüschschlüpper von deiner Frau sticken

mir fällt spontan nur Fleece und Thermounterwäsche ein...aber darüber haben wir ja schon gesprochen...ob das reicht weiß ich nicht


----------



## Perch-Noob

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*



Borsti78 schrieb:


> Hey BellyBoat-Fans
> Bin jetzt seit ca 4 wochen stolzer Besitzer eines Guidliner drifter:vik: war auch schon nen bisschen üben aufm Wasser,
> KLASSE SACHE#6
> Jetzt kommt aber mein Problem und ich hoffe mir kann jemand nen Tipp geben- Trotz neoprenwathose und Thermounterhose kriege ich nen KALTEN    A R S C.....|bigeyes
> gibt es da irgendwie nen schöne Sache?es wird ja noch kälter und wenn mir jetzt schon kalt ist was soll das erst noch werden|kopfkrat
> gruss und schönen dank im voraus:q



Oh weh, bin seit drei Jahren auf dem BB unterwegs, doch wenn ich das lese, krieg ich kalte Füße.
Nein nix für ungut, Chub hat gute Thermowäsche, die macht wirklich nen Unterschied, günstiger ist die Multiflies von Wiwa-Fishing aber auch dicker.


----------



## dreampike

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Hallo Lepi, 

ich bellyboote auch oft im Winter, so manches Mal war dabei mein BB mit einer Eisschicht überzogen. So richtig lustig ist das dann aber nicht mehr, bei mir sind es die Füße, die dann irgendwann den Kampf gegen die Kälte aufgeben. Da helfen dann eigentlich nur noch beheizbare Socken, da gibt es ganz interessante Systeme (zum Teil aber recht teuer). Was nicht funktioniert, sind Wärmepads, die nach dem Auspacken auf Sauerstoff reagieren und eigentlich angenehm warm werden, nur leider nicht in der Wathose, da herrscht eher Sauerstoffmangel...
Ansonsten packe ich mich ziemlich dick ein: Erst eine Thermo-Unterhose , darüber eine mittlere Fleecehose und dann die dicke Fleece-Latzhose von HellyHansen, die es aber leider nicht mehr im Handel gibt   Zusammen mit meiner 4mm Bare-Wathose gibt das normalerweise eine ganz gute Isolierung, mit der ich bei Wassertemperaturen über 5 Grad den ganzen Tag auf dem Wasser bleiben kann (obwohl ich mit meinem U-Boat von CreekCompany mit dem Hintern im Wasser sitze). Bei Wassertemperaturen unter 5 Grad hält das zwei bis drei Stunden, dann muss ich raus und mich durch Auf- und Ablaufen aufwärmen.
Das Problem ist, dass die Isolierwirkung vor allem an den Stellen geringer ist, die man durch Draufsitzen zusammendrückt, da entstehen dann Kältebrücken. Auch die Durchblutung der gewichtsbelasteten Körperstellen ist dann nicht optimal, was den Frösteleffekt verstärkt. Ich hatte schon mal überlegt, eine Lage Luftpolsterfolie oder ähnliches Dämmmaterial mit einzubauen, die dem Gewicht einiges entgegenzusetzen hat. 
Vielleicht hilft Dir das schon mal weiter?
Viel Spaß weiterhin, 
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## thommi983

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Moin, in welche Richtung muss eigentlich ich den Geber am BB befestigen?


----------



## Hakumator

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Wenn mir im Winter beim Bellyangeln anfängt kalt zu werden, setze ich mich in Bewegung. Vorwiegend fische ich in der kalten Jahreszeit mit Gummi und wenn mir kalt ist kommt ein schwererer Bleikopf dran und ich fange an zu schleppen mit dem Bellyboot. Hat den selben Effekt wie stures einleiern, nur den Vorteil des warmwerdens. Barsche stehen drauf!


----------



## Kaulsdorfer

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Petri Heil! Ich habe ein Guideline Drifter abzugeben. Letzten Sommer gekauft, lediglich 3 mal für Probefahrten im Süßwasser genutzt. Zur Ostsee habe ich es leider nicht geschafft und weil sich daran auch nichts ändern wird, gebe ich es wieder ab. Dazu gibt es Flossen (Mares Superchannel XL, NP 90€), eine Doppelhubpumpe (NP 10) und ein Klappankerset (NP 25). Für alles zusammen hätte ich gern 300 €. Außerdem gebe ich 2 Schwimmwesten ab. Eine orangene Feststoffweste (bis 90 kg) für 25€ und eine Automatik (275 N, mit Ersatzkit) für 110 € (NP war 125 €). Gruß aus Berlin, Micha


----------



## thommi983

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Wer kann helfen???

Wo bekomme ich einen Ersatzschlauch für mein Drifter her...? 
Hab im Netz nichts gefunden 

Gesendet von meinem U8860 mit Tapatalk


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

moinsen, bei adh...
steht nicht im katalog glaube ich...einfach ne mail und zack sind sie da...
ich hab letztens 58€für beide bezahlt...


----------



## thommi983

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Toppp! Guter Preis, Dankeschön.... 

Gesendet von meinem U8860 mit Tapatalk


----------



## thommi983

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Jetzt kostet einer 49€ : -(


Gesendet von meinem U8860 mit Tapatalk


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

denn kann man sich ja fast lieber gleich n neues holen...eins mit fester schlauchihaut...die dinger kann man selbst kleben und das hält dann auch jahre...


----------



## Allrounder0872

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Moinsen,
Ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig.

Ich will mir ein Hart VI Defender zu legen. Habe in der Suchfunktion nicht wirklich was gefunden und allgemein im Netz auf Deutsch auch nichts.

Meine Frage ist ob jemand dieses Boot hat und mir sagen kann ob es Ostseetauglich ist...?? Vom Gesamteindruck bin ich eigentlich sehr zufrieden mit dem Boot.


----------



## Schlammtaucher

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Ich habe mal ne Frage zum Anker am Bellyboat... 

Gibt es da besondere Formen die ich verwenden sollte oder auch nicht verwenden sollte? Gelesen hab ich jetzt so 1kg. Ich weiß aber nicht ob für das nur für einen See oder die Ostsee reicht....

  Als Leine hab ich jetzt gelesen sollte man so 30m einplanen. Das kommt mir aber ein bischen viel vor...Oder irre ich mich?

Danke schon mal für eure Antworten...


----------



## allegoric

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Du brauchst bei Seil stets die 3 fache Länge der Tiefe, dass der Anker hält oder du musst eine Ankerkette vorschalten. So sind 10m Tiefe schnell erreicht. Darum lieber ein längeres Seil ;-). Ich habe einen "normalen" Klappanker, der hielt bis jetzt.


----------



## Deichkind

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Ich empfehle sogar die 4 fache Länge zur Wassertiefe. Ich selbst habe 25 m und einen Klappanker. Funktioniert perfekt. merke aber auch schnell wenn ich aus "Faulheit" nicht die ganze Leine ablaufen lassen und seitlich festmache dass dann bei etwas mehr Wind und Welle der Winkel zu steil wird und sich das BB zu doll neigt.


----------



## Schlammtaucher

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Aha, da weiß ich dann ersma Bescheid... Danke schön!!


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

moinsen,
viele nehmen 0,75-1,0kg klappanker und dann 3fache wassertiefe.(ostsee)
ich hab 1,5kg klappanker+1,5m kette(um 1,5-2kg)+,025 gewicht an der kette...ist zwar super schwer, aber so brauche ich nur wassertiefe plus 2m(ab 7m)
und in sehr starker strömung halt das auch noch perfekt(in verschiedenen bodden-gebieten)

aber 30m(gutes, sauber aufgewickeltes) seil und 1kg klappanker reichen aus.

und denk dran n guten knoten zu machen


----------



## Brutzlaff

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Wo befestigt ihr die Anker am Belly???


----------



## thommi983

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Kommt auf dein belly an...


----------



## Hakumator

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Ich habe für mein Drifter einen Klappanker in 0,7kg Ausführung, 1m Kette darüber und 30m, 60kg tragendes Seil. Befindet sich bei mir auf einer kleinen Spindel. Diese sollte aber schwimmen, denn wenn man mal eben schnell Wasser lassen will und den Spot auch wiederfinden will, braucht man keine Spotboje. In der Regel habe die Spindel einfach in einer der kleinen Seitentaschen, Schnur abwickeln und rein damit. Einfach nur den Reißverschluss zu und das hält. Im Notfall kann man einfach den Verschluss aufmachen und zügig den oftmals träumenden Bootsführern aus dem Weg paddeln. Gerade auf der Ostsee kann es einem passieren, dass manche Bootsführer mit Autopilot fahren und hinten mit der Familie sitzen und Kaffee trinken. Mir selber schon passiert, einen halben Meter rechts und man hätte mich genau getroffen. Mehr wie OHH kam von dem Kapitän nicht


----------



## Corinna68

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Würde mir bitte jemand helfen 
mit was flickt ihr ne Luftkammer vom belly ??ja mir ist klar das ich mir eine neueKammer besorgen muß schon wegen der Sicherheit auf dem Wasser,aber muß erst eine besorgen und so langekann es im binnengewässer auch der Flicken ersetzen .danke euch für eure hilfe


----------



## dreampike

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Hallo Corinna, 

du musst Dir wegen einer kleinen Undichtigkeit nicht gleich eine neue Luftkammer kaufen, die kann man gut und dauerhaft flicken. Ich habe die Luftkammer meines Bellybootes schon öfter mit Tear Aid Typ A geflickt, das ist eine dünne Folie, die klebt extrem stark auf allen möglichen Materialien, einmal aufgetragen bekommt man sie fast nicht mehr herunter. Sie ist sehr reissfest und bleibt flexibel, der Flicken dehnt sich also beim Aufpumpen der Luftkammer mit aus (wobei sich ja die Luftkammer gar nicht so weit ausdehnt, sie ist ja in der Hülle eingeschlossen). Die von mir geflickte Stelle hält schon seit mehr als 5 Jahren! Bei einem Freund war der Luftschlauch am Falz undicht, das haben wir mit Tear Aid und Aquaseal dauerhaft wieder dicht bekommen. Mit dem Zeug flicke ich auch meine Wathose, die Neoprenfüsslinge usw.  Tear Aid gibt es auch als Typ B für Vinyl und PVC.
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Corinna68

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

@Dreampike damke für die info


----------



## penny

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Hallo liebe Belly Boat Gemeinde,

nach vielen Überlegungen habe ich mir nun auch ein Belly Boat (Hi&Dry dxl2) zugelegt. Eigentlich habe ich fast alle Utensilien zusammen, mir fehlen nur noch vernünftige Geräteflossen. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ein paar Kandidaten nennen. In die Flossen soll ein Watschuh (Vison Keeper) Gr. 46 passen. Die Schuhe sind 35cm lang und 13cm breit.

Ich weiß das hier vielfach empfohlen wurde mit den Schuhen in einen Tauchshop zu gehen, nur leider ist mir in einem Umkreis von 60km kein vernünftiger Tauchshop bekannt, und eine halbe Weltreise möchte ich wegen der Flossen auch nicht machen

Im Netz habe ich ein gutes Angebot für die Mares Quattro + in XL gefunden, vielleicht benutzt die Flossen ja der ein oder andere von euch und kann mir ein paar Infos geben. Ansonsten immer her mit euren Vorschlägen, allerdings sollten die Flossen nicht mehr wie 70,-EUR kosten.

Greetz 
penny


----------



## stefansdl

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Hi,

Mares Avanti Quattro +  sind auf jeden Fall sehr gut geeignet...ich selbst stand zwischen der Wahl des Mares oder Scubapro Seaswing Nova....habe mich letztendlich für den Scubapro entschieden...beide Moedelle passen sehr gut...in jedem Fall empfehle ich dir aber  Bungee Straps zu verwenden...erleichtern das an und auszeihen ungemein und halten super.
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.

Gruß


----------



## penny

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Hey, 

vielen Dank für deine Info, das hilft mir schon mal weiter. Die Scubapro hatte ich auch schon auf der Liste, aber die sprengen leider mein Budget. Ich denke es werden die Mares Quattro + Dieses Angebot scheint mir recht günstig zu sein und die Bungeestraps haben sie auch: 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/251687954048...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## stefansdl

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*



penny schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> vielen Dank für deine Info, das hilft mir schon mal weiter. Die Scubapro hatte ich auch schon auf der Liste, aber die sprengen leider mein Budget. Ich denke es werden die Mares Quattro + Dieses Angebot scheint mir recht günstig zu sein und die Bungeestraps haben sie auch:
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/251687954048?var=550593468772&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649




ja perfekt...super Angebot...schlag zu...wirst es nicht bereuen...


----------



## penny

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Sind gekauft... Vielen Dank nochmals, vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal auf der Ostsee #6


----------



## stefansdl

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*



penny schrieb:


> Sind gekauft... Vielen Dank nochmals, vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal auf der Ostsee #6



:m#h Alles möglich...viel Spass


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

mal ne ganz Doofe Frage - ich war erst einmal los und konnte ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich lenken ...? liegt das evt. an den Flossen ? 
Hab so kurze Flossen wo ich drauf steh hinten nen hohe Kannte und 2 Klick Gurte sitzen nicht schön .. grad aus paddel geht wie Irre super nur wenn Wind kommt gehts in eine Richtung und ich kann null damit auf der Stelle drehen oder so ? war aber auch erst einmal damit auf dem Wasser ? 
danke und Gruss vom Bellybootanfänger Michi


----------



## dreampike

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Hallo Michi, 

ist jetzt ein wenig schwer vorstellbar, was genau Dein Problem ist. Selbst mit den schlechtesten aller Flossen sollte ein BB manövriert werden können. Wenn der Vortrieb klappt, dann geht alles andere auch. Wie versuchst Du denn zu lenken bzw. was genau machst Du, um die Richtung zu ändern? Versuchst Du evtl. das BB entgegen der Fahrtrichtung zu drehen, also in Blickrichtung?  Drehen geht beim BB nur rückwärts, also in Fahrtrichtung. Paddelst Du nur mit dem rechten Bein, eine Bewegung ähnlich wie beim Schwimmen, dann dreht sich das BB dreht sich nach links und umgekehrt!
Aber schildere doch noch mal genau, was nicht funktioniert!

Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Danke , ich versuche es 
Erst mA Seiten Wind 
Ich setze mich in das b b 
Un paddel gleich massig los 
Dabei geht es super vorwärts ( für mich rückwärts ) und der Wind lässt mich natürlich in eine Richtung  treiben .. ich paddeln nur mit dem bei dagegen nix passiert ? Ich kann nicht sagen was ich falsch mache hab näher das Boot mit den Armen unter mir gedreht also immer kurz im Boot aufstand u d es unter mir gedreht ... so trau ich mich nicht auf die Ostsee zb


----------



## dreampike

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Hallo Michi, 
ich werde ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz schlau aus dem was Du schreibst. Das liegt ehrlich gesagt auch an Deiner Schreibweise, vielleicht könntest Du mal in ganzen Sätzen schreiben?

Wie stark ist denn der Wind? Was hast Du für ein BB? Hast Du diese Flossen hier: http://www.rudiheger.eu/de/boote-zubehoer/outcast-flossen.html
Wenn ja, dann schmeiß sie weg und kauf dir für die Ostsee was Gescheites (Tipps findest Du hier im AB reichlich).Wenn es ein sehr windanfälliges BB ist und der Wind kommt von der Seite, dann ist es nicht einfach gerade aus zu fahren. Um die Seitendrift auszugleichen, musst Du relativ stark dagegen paddeln. Das kann im Extremfall einen regelrechten Zickzack-Kurs ergeben. Aber noch einmal: Das BB steuerst Du ausschließlich über die Flossen. Wenn Du aufstehst und das BB unter dir in eine andere Richtung drückst, wirst Du vom Wind sofort wieder zurückgedrückt. Mit der rechten Flosse wedeln: Du fährst nach links, mit der linken Flosse wedeln: Du fährst nach rechts. Sonst gibt es da nix zu beachten. Falls Dir das zu schwierig erscheint oder zu gefährlich, dann rate ich Dir dringend, Dich für die nächste Ausfahrt mit einem Boardie zu verabreden und Dir das mal zeigen zu lassen. 
Wolfgang aus Ismaning (leider zu weit weg von der Ostsee für eine Demo-Fahrt!)


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Danke Wolfgang , 

Ich schreibe ( leider ) nebenbei nur auf mobilen Geräten die andauernd jedes Wort ändern ! deshalb nicht in ganzen Sätzen ... 

Ja die Flossen hab ich und das war ja auch mein erster Gedanke 
( habe aber noch besser für die Ostsee aber die sind auch gefühlt 3 mal so lang und ich dachte die sind für kleine Gewässer dann zu gross ) 

ich werde die grossen Flossen noch mal testen und seh ja dann wie mein BB sich lenken lässt ... 

Marke vom BB ist : Detour ( hab ich noch nirgends was von im Netz gefunden ) ist übern Angelkbakannten macht aber einen sehr guten Eindruck , mann sitzt schön hoch und gemütlich alles gut verarbeitet und 2 Luftkammern .. bin somit zufrieden |bla:

wie gesagt die Flossen ( vom Link ) sitzen wirklich schlecht und man hat keine Direkte Kontrolle und das wird das Problem sein ! 

Dicker Dank und ich paddel mal mit den grossen raus #6

gruss Michi


----------



## Zanderprofie

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Hallo, kann mir jemand eine Dropshotrute empfehlen? Hatte mir die Fox Rage Ultron angeschaut. Super Rute nur, nur die hat zu wenig Wurfgewicht. Die hat 4-18 g.lg


----------



## Schmiddl

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*



Zanderprofie schrieb:


> Hallo, kann mir jemand eine Dropshotrute empfehlen? Hatte mir die Fox Rage Ultron angeschaut. Super Rute nur, nur die hat zu wenig Wurfgewicht. Die hat 4-18 g.lg



Ich habe die Fox Rage Ultron Spinning Belly Boat.
Hat bis 28gr Wurfgewicht. Ganz tolle Rute.


----------



## Zanderprofie

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Hi, ist das wohl gut mit dem Handgriff? Die ist ja auch nur fast 2m lang. Passt das wohl?


----------



## Schmiddl

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*



Zanderprofie schrieb:


> Hi, ist das wohl gut mit dem Handgriff? Die ist ja auch nur fast 2m lang. Passt das wohl?



Nun, wir sind hier ja im Belly Boat Thread. 
Da ist eine kurze Rute schon sehr hilfreich. 
Und auch das Handteil muss schön kurz sein, damit man im Sitzen auch gut agieren kann.


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Grays DS Rute ist eh meine allerbeste Allround Rute geht auch für grosse Fische  aber BB hab ich immer noch nicht geschafft leider ...


----------



## 50er-Jäger

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Suche einen Ersatzschlauch für mein Belly Fish Cat 4 weiß jemand wo es die Dinger gibt, Google wirft irgendwie nix aus...
Und wie viel kost der spaß etwa?


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Suche einen Ersatzschlauch für mein Belly Fish Cat 4 weiß jemand wo es die Dinger gibt, Google wirft irgendwie nix aus...
> Und wie viel kost der spaß etwa?



Nur als Tipp ! 
man kann die Schläuche auch manchmal selber super reparieren 
mit Backpapier und Bügeleisen :m ist kein Scherz anders werden die auch nicht hergestellt !
und falls es bei einem Ventiel defekt ist gibt es 
aus dem Kitesurfer Berich super Ventiel als Reparatursatz zum 
draufkleben hält Bombig und kosten um 20 Euro ..
( ich weiss nicht was die Ersatzschläuche kosten ) 

Bei Fragen gerne per PN 

Gruss Michi


----------



## Steinbuttt

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Suche einen Ersatzschlauch für mein Belly Fish Cat 4 weiß jemand wo es die Dinger gibt, Google wirft irgendwie nix aus...
> Und wie viel kost der spaß etwa?



Bei Rudi Heger bekommst Du die:

http://www.rudiheger.eu/

Ruf dort an, die haben die normalerweise auf Lager. Mußt da nur duchgeben welche Seite du haben willst (links oder rechts, wenn Du im Belly sitzt).

Ein Schlauch kostet 45 Euro ohne Versand!

Dauert 2-3 Tage, dann hast Du 'nen Neuen!#6

Gruß Heiko


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Das Forum hier ist eingeschlafen


----------



## Deichkind

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Nachdem ich nun nach Jahren meinen gesamten Belly-Bestand veräußert habe, sind nun Wege und Keller offen für neues Material. Bislang bin ich immer das V-Tube von RT gefahren oder aber die letzten Jahre die V-Version von XXX (in grün/grau)

Überlege nun was ich mir holen soll, respektive ob ich auf das Kajak umschwenke weil die Tag, an denen man entspannt BB-lern kann, ja sehr überschaubar sind


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Hallo
Habt ihr einen Tip für das Vertical angeln vom Belly ?
Welche Rute und Rolle könnt ihr mir da so empfehlen.
Mein Belly wird das neue Illex werden.


----------



## Allroundtalent

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Hallo zusammen, 

 ich bin mir recht unsicher, ob ich mir ein BB anschaffen sollte. 

 Dazu meine Überlegungen:
 Das BB würde in meinem Fall nur in der deutschen und dänischen Ostsee genutzt werden. Dies wohl ca. 5-10 mal pro Jahr. Dafür sind mir 400 € (aufwärts) echt zu viel Geld. 
 Gibt es günstigere und auch vernünftige Modelle (auf dem Markt sind ja Abertausend Modelle zu erwerben) oder kann ich hier bereits meine Überlegungen beenden, da man nichts geeignetes um die 200 Euro finden wird?

 Das BB sollte einen Menschen mit 90 KG und 185 cm Körpergröße tragen können. 

 Klar habe ich das Internetz und Goggel bemüht, aber einige Sachen erschließen sich mir nicht. V- oder U- Form wäre in meinem Fall wohl nicht entscheidend, ich gehe mal davon aus, dass auf der Ostsee genug Platz für einen etwas größeren Bewegungsradius vorhanden ist. 
 Material gibt es ja auch sehr viele Varianten, ich gehe mal davon aus, dass diese eigentlich robust sein sollten. Wichtiger wäre für mich eher das Zweikammersystem bzw. die Verarbeitung der Schläuche? 

 Was sagt die Tragkraft aus? Hänge ich bei einem BB mit 120 KG Tragkraft mit dem Hintern im Wasser? Wohingegen mit einem BB mit 170 KG Tragkraft meine Kiste belüftet wird? Klar ist davon auch die Bauart abhängig, ich gehe jetzt mal von einem BB aus, wo man grundsätzlich über bzw. knapp im Wasser sitzt.

 Was brauche ich noch als Zubehör? Flossen sind klar, Wathose und Kescher auch. Braucht man einen Anker? Gibt es noch weiteres sinnvolles Zubehör? 

 Würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir ein paar Tipps und Infos geben könntet. 

 Grüße


----------



## Brutzlaff

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Ich hab vor enigen Jahren in etwa http://www.ebay.de/itm/Roy-Fisher-S...711753?hash=item5b33c71fc9:g:bZgAAOSwdGFYrDGE
so eins gekauft, steht auch kein Name drauf.... Kurz mal zu mir: Ich bin auch 185 wiege aber deutlich mehr als du (~120kg).
Ich benutze es auch so etwa 10-15 mal im Jahr in der Ostsee, habe dabei noch diverses an Ausrüstung mit auf dem Ding ( Schwimmweste, Anker, Tonnen an verschiedenen Blinkern und Gummis....) Ab und zu mal etwas seewasserbeständiges Fett auf die Reissverschlüsse und das Ding hält auch lange... Ich habe es immer aufgepumpt im Keller und beim Transport. 
Also um die Frage zu beantworten, ob man unbedingt 400€ und mehr ausgeben muss: Nein, muss man nicht... Die Tacklefetischisten müssen das natürlich auf jeden Fall, aber zum erstmaligen Benutzen reicht auch was günstigeres...

Zu der Frage ob U- oder V-Form würde ich auf der Ostsee auf jeden Fall zur flachen V-Form raten, weil diese U-Formen nen relativ hohen Rückenbereich haben, und damit ähnlich wie ein Segel wirken.

Hoffe ich konnte dir etwas helfen.


----------



## dreampike

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Hi, 
nur vorab eine Frage, wenn Du Dir einen Fallschirm kaufst, würdest Du dessen Qualität und Preis auch davon abhängig machen, wie oft Du springst?
Vernünftige BBs neu für 200€ ist schwierig, entweder auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt schauen oder das Budget nach oben setzen.
Es gibt eigentlich nur noch V-Form mit "Hochsitz", bei denen der Hintern trocken bleibt bzw. nur wenig naß wird. Die Tragkraft wird in den Herstellerangaben m.E. meist untertrieben, ich selber bin in einer noch etwas höheren Gewichtsklasse und ich habe noch nie gemerkt, dass dies Auswirkungen auf die Sitzhöhe im BB hat.
Bei Deiner Zubehöraufzählung fehlen eindeutig die Rettungsweste (selbstaufblasend, mit abgeschalteter Automatik) und ein zweiter BB-Fahrer. Auf die Ostsee würde ich nicht alleine rausfahren, da reicht schon ein ablandiger Wind, eine Strömung oder ein Krampf und Du bist auf dem Weg nach Dänemark oder Schweden. 
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Allroundtalent

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Danke für eure schnellen Rückmeldungen. 

 @dreampike:
deshalb meine Frage, ob man 200 ausgeben kann, dann aber keinen Spaß damit hat. Eine absolute Aussage hier zu treffen, dass Modelle unter 200€ grundsätzlich Schrott sind, ist schwierig. Dass mir die Frage von 5 Leuten mit jeweils 5 verschiedenen Antworten beantwortet wird, war mir fast klar. Der Brutzlaff sagt, dass auch günstige Modelle durchaus Spaß machen können.

 Genau deshalb habe ich meine Fragen ja hier platziert. 
 Klar würde ich mir ein BB (oder Fallschirm) nicht zulegen, wenn es erfahrungsgemäß Schrott ist - ich brauche aber auch nicht mehr Geld ausgeben als nötig.


----------



## dreampike

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Ich wollte jetzt nicht zum Ausdruck bringen, dass alles unter 200€ Schrott ist*, ich fand nur den Aspekt interessant, dass man etwas nimmt, was evtl. qualitativ geringwertiger ist, nur weil man es nicht so oft benutzt. Und ein BB 10 x im Jahr benutzen, das ist auch nicht soo wenig.

Aber, zu Deiner Ausgangsfrage: Du solltest es unbedingt ausprobieren! Es gibt kaum eine andere Anschaffung, die mir so lange unglaublich tolle Momente beschert hat wie das Creek Company U-Boat, das ich mir vor mittlerweile 24 Jahren beim Heger gekauft habe. Das war jeden Cent bzw. damals noch Pfennig wert! Gäbe es eine Vergnügen pro Cent-Rate, das wäre bei mir der Topperformer. Auch von der Qualität her, das Ding fahre ich immer noch am allerliebsten, obwohl ich mir inzwischen natürlich einige modernere BBs zugelegt habe.

Hast Du Dir schon die Seite von obooto angeschaut? Da gibt es eine Reihe von preislich interessanten BBs von unterschiedlichen Firmen. Noch mehr Modelle siehst Du bei pecheur.com (die Seite ist teilweise auf deutsch), bei den BB-verrückten Franzosen gibt es viele Modelle und eine Menge an Zubehör, das es bei uns gar nicht gibt.

Hauptqualitätsmerkmale bei einem BB ist für mich in erster Linie die Qualität der Nähte. Wenn ein BB platzt, dann platzen zunächst die Nähte und der Schlauch wird durch das entstandene Loch oder den Riss rausgedrückt und platzt dann erst. Ich habe das zum Glück noch nicht erlebt, aber Berichte darüber gelesen.  Die Nähte sollten innenliegend sein und gut und sauber ausgeführt sein. Das zweite ist die Qualität der Schläuche, die sollten doppelt verschweisst sein und die Schweissnaht sollte nicht zu knapp am Rand sitzen bzw. es sollten noch so 0,5 cm überstehen. 

Wolfgang aus Ismaning

*das von mir favorisierte BB von Creek Company ist in USA inzwischen für 90$ zu haben...


----------



## Allroundtalent

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Hi dreampike, 

 ich hatte deinen ersten Post erst so eingeordnet, verstehe aber grundsätzlich was du meinst. 

 Nachdem ich auf den genannten Seiten mir einige Modelle angeguckt habe, bin ich auf den Hersteller JMC gestoßen.

 Hier gibt es die Modelle Cargo, Trium und Raptor, welche ich grundsätzlich in meine engere Auswahl ziehe. 

 Jetzt die Frage an die Profis:
 Welche Vor- oder Nachteile haben diese Modelle? Warum würde euch das eine Modell mehr ansprechen als das andere? 

 Das Trium gefällt mir optisch am Besten. Es scheint eine gute Alternative zu den anderen beiden Modellen zu sein. Leider ist es kaum noch lieferbar, bzw. nur in der Farbe Camouflage -  und damit auch gleich teurer. Gibt es das Modell in normaler Farbe grundsätzlich noch oder hat JMC die Produktion eingestellt? 

 Ich danke euch für eure Mühe und eure Tipps. 

 Grüße


----------



## dreampike

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Hallo, 

da wird es das Beste sein, bei Obooto direkt nachzufragen, die bieten das ja in ihrem Webshop an. Ansonsten hätte ich das Creek Company ODC 420 abzugeben, das soll lt. Obooto baugleich sein mit dem JMC Trium. Es ist praktisch neu, ich habe es 1x benutzt und gemerkt, dass ich doch lieber mit meinem alten U-Boat fische. Da sitze ich zwar mit dem Hintern im Wasser, kann aber meinen Rücken und meinen Kopf anlehnen, was meiner Halswirbelsäule sehr gut tut. Melde Dich wenn Du Interesse hast, preislich stelle ich mir 300€ vor (ich habe es direkt aus USA importiert, das kam mich mit Versand, Steuer und Zoll insgesamt auf fast 400€). Dabei wären noch aufblasbare Sitze (im Original sind es feste Schaumstoffsitze), Ersatzventile und ein spezielles Spitzenteil für die Pumpe.
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## banzinator

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Kopf anlehnen?
Was hast du denn für ein Bellyboat?


----------



## dreampike

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Eigentlich ein ganz normales "U-Boat" von Creek Company. Auf der aufgeblasenen 'Rest tube" ist ein Stauraum und wenn der voll ist, kann ich mich wunderbar anlehnen. Die Arme liegen auf den Taschen links und rechts und es kommt ein wunderbares Wohnzimmersessel-Feeling auf. Die hohe Rückenlehne halt auch den Wind von hinten gut ab. Es sitzt ssich so herrlich bequem, dass ich sogar schon einige Male darin weggeschlummert bin (natürlich nur, wenn ich am Ufer angebunden war). 
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Allroundtalent

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Hi dreampike, 

 nichts für Ungut, aber bei der Anschaffung des BB's hatte ich an ein ein neues BB gedacht.

 Ich werde die Angebote der verschiedenen Händler mal beobachten und noch ein paar Nächte drüber schlafen bis ich dann zuschlage.

 Grüße


----------



## Kay63

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Für alle die es interessiert:

https://www.adh-fishing.de/ausruest...line-drifter-bellyboat-mit-oder-ohne-zubehoer

Ich will keine Werbung machen, hab es nur schon lange vor mir den Drifter zu kaufen. Heute für einen Hunderter billiger.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

das seh ich als Tipp für Boardies und nicht als Schleichwerbung in dem Fall!!


----------



## Kay63

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Danke Thomas, so wars gemeint!


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

#6#6#6#6

Richtige Schleicher melden uns die Boardies eh recht schnell - und Tipps sollen und müssen ja möglich sein.


----------



## Trainer

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Hallo und guten Tag,
ich brauchte mal einen Rat. Ich möchte mir ein BB zulegen, habe viel hier im Forum gelesen. Zwei BB sind in meiner engeren Wahl gefallen. Einmal ist es das Guidline Drifter und das Fish Cat 4 (hier bin ich mir auch nicht sicher ob ich das Deluxe bevorzuge). Jetzt habe ich noch weiter im WWW geschaut und dort viel mir das Berkley TEC  Belly BOOT Ripple XCD aufgefallen. Der Preis liegt bei ca. 300€ und hat Schlauchboot Material. Kennt jemand vielleicht dieses Belly Boot und kann mir vielleicht etwas darüber mitteilen oder soll ich eines meiner ersten Wahl nehmen.
Ich würde mich über Infos freuen.


----------



## AllroundAlex

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Ein Kumpel von mir nutzt das Berkley und ist voll zufrieden damit. Ich habe auch eines aus Schlauchbootmaterial und kann nichts nachteiliges dazu sagen.
Vielleicht sind die Bellys aus diesem Material etwas schwerer, aber sie sind Robust (0,7mm Außenhaut und darin noch 3 seperate Luftkammern), haben eine hohe Zuladung (~160kg) und du hast eine gute Wasserlage.

Ich habe ein Illex Barooder und bin damit voll zufrieden. Aber das liegt etwas über deinem Budget.


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Moin Trainer, #h
Deine Auswahl ist bezüglich der Sicherheit der BB schon mal genau richtig. Auch die anderen genannten BB erfüllen in vollem Umfang dieses wichtige Kriterium.
Nach 18 Jahren BB-Erfahrung habe ich mir nun auch ein Guidline D. gekauft. Den Ausschlag dafür gab, daß ich bei diesem besser als beim Fish Cat, Zubehör wie Rutenhalter und Echolothalterungen montieren kann. Jedoch findet man im Netz auch User, die sich einfallsreich auch hier Lösungen einfallen lassen-
Wenn du das BB über längere Strecken transportieren mußt. dann zählt jedes Kilogramm. Hier ist das geringere Gewicht vom Guidline von Vorteil. Zumal ja noch diverses Zubehör und (hoffentlich) auch Fisch hinzu kommt.
Wünsche dir jedenfalls einen guten Einstieg in die Szene.
Sicherheitshinweise findest du hier auch genügend! :m

TL Rolf #h


----------



## smith1337

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

melde dich mal bei mir Trainer,

habe ein allround marin und würde es auch veräußern


----------



## ThoRe82

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Moin moin,

Würde mir gerne auch ein BB zulegen. Soll wohl das Hart IV defender werden (preis leistung im Rahmen).

Jetzt hab ich noch ein paar entscheidene Frage an die erfahrenen BB Kapitäne...
Bei mir soll das Ding vorwiegend im Fluss zum Einsatz kommen um auch die Interessanten Stellen vom Wasser aus zu erreichen (Uferbewuchs). Der Fluss hat eine Gewisse Strömungsstärke (schwer die hier zu beschreiben), ist ca 1 bis 1,5m tief und ca  5 bis 8m breit...

NUN ZU MEINEN FRAGEN
Kann ich das BB im Fluss Ankern???
Kann ich es vernünftig manövrieren
Und Stellenweise auch gegen die Strömung paddel.

Welches Gerät bräuchte ich dafür? 
welchen Anker und macht ne zusätzliches Paddel Sinn?

Bin über jeden Tipp und Rat dankbar.

Vielen Dank Thore


----------



## Morraae

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Hallo. Möchte mir ein belly zulegen, meine Frage ist was is besser diese geflechthülle oder Schlauchbootmaterial?


----------



## Allroundtalent

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Moin Thore, 

zunächst muss ich sagen, dass ich mit meinem Belly (Hart Skizzo) noch nie aufm Fluss war. Dafür aber auf der Ostsee bzw. Stillgewässer. 

Zu deinen Fragen: 
Ankern wirst du es bestimmt können. Hier würde ich dir einen Anker ab 2kg empfehlen. Je nach Strömung etwas mehr Gewicht. Problem: je nach Befestigung der Ankerleine wirst du dich drehen (Manövrierfähigkeit also stark eingeschränkt). Bei komplett freiem Grund (z.B. Sand oder kleiner Kies) könnte es sein, dass der Anker nur schleift und nicht wirklich stoppt. 

Gegen die Strömung kannst du paddeln, wird aber anstrengend und mühsam. Ein zusätzliches Paddel bringt hier aus meiner Sicht keinen wirklichen Nutzen, da die Kraft, die du mit Flossen und Paddel aufbringst, nicht wirklich gegen eine starke Strömung ankommen wird. 

Besonderes Gerät brauchst du meiner Meinung nach dafür grundsätzlich nicht. Vernünftige Flossen sollten jedoch sein (am besten Geräteflossen aus dem Taucherbedarf, guck mal in der Boardsuche). 

Wäre evtl. ein stabiler Stock, Stab o.ä. eine Alternative um dein Belly damit zu fixieren (1- 1,5m ist ja nicht wirklich tief).



An Morraae: 
Ich weiß nicht genau was du meinst. Meinst du das Cordura- Material im Vergleich zum Schlauchboot- Material?
Grundsätzlich gilt: je dicker, desto stabiler und nicht so anfällig. Welches Material auf Dauer länger hält kann ich nicht sagen - das hängt auch vom Umgang und Einsatz ab (Ostsee - Muscheln, Steine etc.; Baggersee - nur Kies, evtl. kaum Pflanzen). Vielmehr wird es auf die Verarbeitung der Nähte ankommen. Das sind eher die Schwachstellen an den Bellys. 

Grüße


----------



## Nobby 1

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

moin moin , hab da mal ne Frage :habe Wathose mit Stiefelgröße 42 und benötige Geräteflossen , aber welche Größe brauche ich ist nicht einfach ohne anprobe
Danke Euch im voraus
Gruß Norbert


----------



## Doerk71

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Hi Nobby,

 ich habe bei Stiefelgröße 42/43 meiner Neoprenwathose Cressi-Flossen (Pro Light) in Größe L/XL (44/45) genommen - passt super!

 Gruß,
 Dirk


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*

Wir haben jetzt die Mares avanti in xl und kommen damit super klar.


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*



ThoRe82 schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> NUN ZU MEINEN FRAGEN
> Kann ich das BB im Fluss Ankern???




Kannst du. Ich habe noch einen Tip, binde dir zuerst ein Stück schwere Kette (nirosta) hinter den Anker. 60cm sind ausreichend, kann auch 1m sein. Dann die Ankerleine am letzten Kettenglied verknoten. So liegt der Anker fester am Grund. Hauptsache das Belly ist robust genug für solchen Widerstand.


----------



## Michael_05er

AllroundAlex schrieb:


> *AW: Belly Boat und Zubehör*
> 
> Ein Kumpel von mir nutzt das Berkley und ist voll zufrieden damit. Ich habe auch eines aus Schlauchbootmaterial und kann nichts nachteiliges dazu sagen.
> Vielleicht sind die Bellys aus diesem Material etwas schwerer, aber sie sind Robust (0,7mm Außenhaut und darin noch 3 seperate Luftkammern), haben eine hohe Zuladung (~160kg) und du hast eine gute Wasserlage.


Hat das Berkley auch 160kg Zuladung? Viele Seiten im Netz geben da nur 100kg für das Berkley PVC-Boot an. Nur selten finde ich die 160kg. Ich schwanke nämlich auch gerade, mit welchem Boot ich ins BB-fischen einsteigen soll. Und 100kg Tragkraft fände ich mit 95kg Körpergewicht plus Gerödel etwas knapp bemessen...
Danke und Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Doerk71

Hallo Michael, 
ich hab das Berkley und bin etwa so schwer wie du. Ich komme gut zurecht damit, das Gefühl eines Überladens kommt bei mir nicht auf. 160kg dürften allerdings für das Belly zu viel sein, angegeben sind glaube ich 100 kg,

Ich spiele noch mit dem Gedanken, den Schaumstoffsitz gegen einen aufblasbaren zu ersetzen. Habe noch keinen genauen Plan dafür, mein Angelhöker hat mir aber gesagt, dass es da eine Firma gäbe, mit der man so etwas realisieren könnte. Das dürfte den Sitzkomfort und den Gesamtauftrieb nochmals erhöhen.

Viele Grüße 
Dirk


----------



## trawar

Also wenn ihr von dem Berkley TEC Belly boat Ripple XCD sprecht, das hat definitiv mehr als 100Kg.
Ich bin auch nicht gerade der leichteste mit 105Kg Nacktgewicht, Ich denke mit allem drum und  dran waren es bei mir mal 140Kg und da war kein einziges mal das gefühl von untergehen oder zu tief eintauchen.
Das einzige was auch angesprochen wurde ist der Sitz, der muss aufjedenfall modifiziert werden wenn man länger damit spaß haben möchte.
Zum Glück hat das der Vorbesitzer bei meinem erledigt, es ist eine 8cm Styrodorplatte als Sitz die Super ihren dienst verrichtet.
Was man auch machen kann und was ich auch machen werde ist das ding mit einem Hochdruckboden von dem 12BB nach zurüsten.
Denn bei der zuladung bleibt der Hintern nicht immer trocken.

https://www.12bb.eu/de/product/boden---aufblasbahrem--l93cm--schwarz/


----------



## Michael_05er

Danke für die schnellen Antworten! Ja, ich meine das Berkley TEC Belly boat Ripple XCD. Im Netz steht halt überall was von 100kg. Ich schwanke halt zwischen dem Berkley auf der einen und dem Guideline Drifter auf der anderen Seite. Das Drifter ist mit 140kg Zuladung angegeben, da sieht auf dem Datenblatt das Berkley mit 100kg etwas schwach aus. Wenn ich tatsächlich mal meinen E-Motor dranhängen will mit Batterie wirds halt schon was schwerer  Ist halt ein "Datenblatt-Vergleich", da sind Eure Praxis-Antworten schon hilfreicher. 
Boden bzw. Sitz als "Schwachstellen" sind ja leider recht bekannt bei dem Berkley. Irgendwie schade bei gut 300 Euro, auf der anderen Seite ist es eben das günstigste PVC-Belly wenn ich das richtig sehe. Ich grüble nochmal ein wenig und quatsche mit meinem Händler. Ist ja noch ein Weilchen hin bis zum Geburtstag 
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## trawar

Auch wenn das Berkley einen schwachen Sitz hat, ist der immer noch besser als der des Guidelines was Luftmatratzen Ventile für den Sitz hat das man nicht vernünftig aufpumpen und oder die Luft raus lassen kann.
Wenn das Geld da ist dann definitiv das Berkley ist weit aus robuster und Stabiler, habe das Guideline in aktion gesehen und war froh das ich mir dsa nicht geholt habe.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887

Das Berkley trägt auch 140 KG ohne murren. Die Tragkraftangaben der Hersteller variieren offensichtlich zwischen dem sicher zu gewährleistenden Tragvermögen,  andere Bellys haben offensichtlich nur ein Bruchteil an Volumen, da wird es eher die rein rechnerisch mögliche Tragkraft, das hat aber nichts mehr mit realistischen Werten zu tun. 

Ich würde auf jeden Fall ein Belly aus PVC wählen, das berkley ist ok, wenn man doch einen Hochdrucksitz möchte, dann würde ich das Grauvell 170 wählen, da sind aich Ruder mit dabei.


----------



## trawar

In der Regel sind die Tragkraft angaben auch bis Mitte Schlauch im Wasser


----------



## Michael_05er

trawar schrieb:


> In der Regel sind die Tragkraft angaben auch bis Mitte Schlauch im Wasser


Je weiter ich untergehe, desto leichter werde ich ja 
Und etwas Styrodur-Bastelei werde ich schon hinbekommen.


----------



## Dennis Knoll

trawar schrieb:


> Auch wenn das Berkley einen schwachen Sitz hat, ist der immer noch besser als der des Guidelines was Luftmatratzen Ventile für den Sitz hat das man nicht vernünftig aufpumpen und oder die Luft raus lassen kann.


Das Guidline Drifter ist ein gutes Belly Boat und auch für schwere Gewichte zu haben.
Ich habe es selbst einst gehabt und mit meinen +130kg PLUS Zubehör hatte ich keine Probleme damit, gut zu sitzen. Es hat eben mehrere Luftkammern, weshalb im Falle des Falles, sollte eines kaputt gehen, man weiterhin gesichert ist.
Ich glaube im Preis/Leistungssegment von dem Guidline Drifter, dürfte es das beste und günstigste Einstiegsmodell sein. Alles andere wird eben eine Nummer teurer wie das Black Viking (welches ich mir geholt habe), Zeck und c.o.

Für 229€ aktuell bei adh-fishing auch ein krasses Angebot.


----------



## Doerk71

Ich hatte mich vor allem für das Berkley entschieden, weil ich für die Ausrüstung (Rutenhalter, Echo etc.) Eine feste, geklebte Montage haben und nicht mit Gurten o. ä. hantieren wollte. Bin mit dem Railblaza-System auch echt zufrieden!


----------



## Michael_05er

Danke für die Antwort, Dennis. Ich hatte mich eigentlich auch schon für das Drifter entschieden, gerade der Preis ist schon sehr gut. Allerdings war mir da noch nicht klar, dass das Berkley aus PVC ist. Gerade wenn man kurze Trips macht gehe ich davon aus, dass man danach das Boot schneller sauber und trocken hat als bei Textilbooten. Wäre für mich ein großer Vorteil. Geklebte Anbauteile sind auch was schickes, wenn das gut hält. Da gibt's ja sogar einen Heckspiegel zur Klebemontage


----------



## Michael_05er

Bei mir ist es jetzt das Berkley geworden. Mit zusätzlichem Hochdruckluftboden. Bisher leider nur im Trockenen drin gesessen und vom angeln geträumt... Macht rundum einen gute Eindruck. Praktische Erfahrungen folgen im Spätsommer. Bis dahin wird noch ein wenig aufgerödelt


----------



## trawar

Michael_05er schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es jetzt das Berkley geworden. Mit zusätzlichem Hochdruckluftboden. Bisher leider nur im Trockenen drin gesessen und vom angeln geträumt... Macht rundum einen gute Eindruck. Praktische Erfahrungen folgen im Spätsommer. Bis dahin wird noch ein wenig aufgerödelt


Und wie sieht es mittlerweile aus?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887

Hat mittlerweile einen Rutenhalter aufgeklebt, wie ich aus anderer Quelle las


----------



## Michael_05er

Genau. Hat Trawar aber auch anderswo gelesen wenn ich mich nicht irre.  Hab außerdem versucht, das Smartphone an der Querstange festzumachen. Vielleicht für protzige Fang-Selfies, aber in erster Linie als Bildschirm fürs Vexilar Sonarphone. Die Idee hab ich wieder verworfen, da sich die Stange dreht und ich dann keinen anständigen Blick auf den Bildschirm werfen kann. Selbst wenn ich die Stange an den Enden am "Tisch-Lätzchen" festnieten würde, wäre das zu instabil. Hab mir jetzt einen "Verlängerungs-Knochen" für den Rutenhalter bestellt und werde da den Fahrradhalter für das Smartphone dranbauen. Material für einen dreifach-Rutenhalter samt Schlepp-Schrägstellung für die Rückenlehne (HT-Rohre auf Brett) hab ich mir auch mal besorgt, da werde ich mich Ende des Monats am Wochenende mal dranmachen. Und wenn der Decathlon endlich die Bugtasche wieder im Angebot hat wird die auch besorgt. Und dann kommt das Gerät hoffentlich endlich mal zum Einsatz. Und wehe., ich hab keinen Spaß


----------



## trawar

Ich bin gerade dabei mir einen anderen Sitz einsatz zu besorgen, das mit dem Styrodor ist zwar ok aber nichts für mein zarten Hintern.
Anfangs ging es noch aber mittlerweile ist es nach 5 oder 6 stunden nicht mehr zu ertragen.
Hinzu kommt noch das durch den Hochdruckboden die Sitzposition nun zu hoch ist und ich mit den Knien an der Querstange schleife.
Habe da mal was gebastelt und werde das irgendwann in den nächsten Wochen mal testen.


----------



## Michael_05er

So, eine größere Bastelaktion gab es noch. Mehrfach-Rutenhalter an der Rückenlehne. Dann noch die Game of thrones titelmelodie abspielen und der posige Auftritt ist perfekt


----------



## Hering 58

Michael_05er schrieb:


> So, eine größere Bastelaktion gab es noch. Mehrfach-Rutenhalter an der Rückenlehne. Dann noch die Game of thrones titelmelodie abspielen und der posige Auftritt ist perfekt
> Anhang anzeigen 327864
> Anhang anzeigen 327865
> Anhang anzeigen 327866
> Anhang anzeigen 327867


Sieht doch gut aus,und HT Rohr ist immer gut.


----------



## Michael_05er

Erste Angeltouren verliefen zwar fischtechnisch nicht sehr erfolgreich, aber wenigstens funktioniert die Ausrüstung. Die Automatikweste stört überhaupt nicht, der Anker hält auch bei Wind und die recht teuren Geräteflossen sorgen für guten Vortrieb bei entspanntem Paddeln. Und wenn man am Altrhein bei 8-10 Anglern auf 300m Strecke der einzige mit (Belly-)Boot ist muss man nix mehr fangen, um sich wie der König des Rheins zu fühlen


----------



## knutwuchtig

trawar schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade dabei mir einen anderen Sitz einsatz zu besorgen, das mit dem Styrodor ist zwar ok aber nichts für mein zarten Hintern.
> Anfangs ging es noch aber mittlerweile ist es nach 5 oder 6 stunden nicht mehr zu ertragen.
> Hinzu kommt noch das durch den Hochdruckboden die Sitzposition nun zu hoch ist und ich mit den Knien an der Querstange schleife.
> Habe da mal was gebastelt und werde das irgendwann in den nächsten Wochen mal testen.
> Anhang anzeigen 327431


Das zeugs bröselst du in rekordzeit kaputt es gibt doch extra kugeln als füllmaterial


----------



## trawar

Mittlerweile habe ich mir bei 12BB den HD Sitz geholt und kann es nur jedem emfehlen.


----------



## Zander82

Guten Abend,
Ich bin schon seit ewigen Zeiten Mitglied bei Anglerboard,war aber oft nur stiller Mitleser aber jetzt brauche ich Mal euer geballtes Fachwissen was Belly Boat und Zubehör angeht.
Ich möchte mir demnächst ein Belly Boat zu legen,was ich hauptsächlich bei uns in Niedersachsen in einem Nebenfluss der Elbe nutzen werde,aber auch hin und wieder Mal an der Ostsee auf Mefo und Dorsch nutzen möchte.
Beim Belly Boat habe ich mich schon entschieden,da soll es das Berkley Tec Belly Boot Ripple XCD 160x110x50cm werden.
Jetzt kommt aber das erste Zubehör und zwar eine atmungsaktive Wathose,wo ich mich gerade nicht zwischen 2 Modellen entscheiden,ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein Rat geben,kann.
Die beiden Modelle stehen zur Auswahl:
DAM Exquisite G2 Breathable Wader (atmungsaktive Wathose mit Füsslingen)
DAM HYDROFORCE G2 BREATHABLE ATMUNGSAKTIVE WATHOSE MIT NEOPRENFÜßLINGEN WATTHOSE.
Ich bin mir dabei auch nicht ganz sicher bei der Größe!?
Ich habe Schuhgröße 43,aber bei einer atmungsaktiven Hose,brauche ich ja sicherlich 2 Paar Socken drunter,zumindest in der kälteren Jahreszeit.
Sollte ich da 44 oder eher 45 nehmen?
Der nächste Punkt ist,ich möchte gerne über den Füsslingen der Wathose,sogenannte Schwimm- bzw Taucherschuhe anziehen,welche Größe sollte ich da nehmen,wenn die Füsslinge der Wathose 44 oder 45 haben?
Mares Equator 2 Wassersportschuhe Füsslinge Dive Boots Strandschuhe
Der letzte Punkt sind dann die Flossen,was könnt ihr mir empfehlen,also Marke und Modell,ich sage mal bis 50€ und welche Größe sollte man da nehmen,wenn schon die Füsslinge 44-45 und der Tauchschuh am Fuss sind?
Fragen über Fragen,ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein wenig helfen?!

Vielen Dank schon Mal im Vorraus!!!

Gruß Christoph


----------



## el.Lucio

@Zander82  ich hab die DAM Exquisite G2 Breathable Wader ebenfalls in Size  L. Habe auch Schuhgröße 43. Die Füsslinge sind groß genug daß auch noch dicke Socken drunter passen. Bei den Schuhen musst schauen. Am besten mit der Hose testen. Habe zum waten ganz normale Wanderschuhe in Größe 45, da musste ich aber noch die Einlegesohle raus nehmen damit die gut passen.


----------



## trawar

Zander82 schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> Ich bin schon seit ewigen Zeiten Mitglied bei Anglerboard,war aber oft nur stiller Mitleser aber jetzt brauche ich Mal euer geballtes Fachwissen was Belly Boat und Zubehör angeht.
> Ich möchte mir demnächst ein Belly Boat zu legen,was ich hauptsächlich bei uns in Niedersachsen in einem Nebenfluss der Elbe nutzen werde,aber auch hin und wieder Mal an der Ostsee auf Mefo und Dorsch nutzen möchte.
> Beim Belly Boat habe ich mich schon entschieden,da soll es das Berkley Tec Belly Boot Ripple XCD 160x110x50cm werden.
> Jetzt kommt aber das erste Zubehör und zwar eine atmungsaktive Wathose,wo ich mich gerade nicht zwischen 2 Modellen entscheiden,ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein Rat geben,kann.
> Die beiden Modelle stehen zur Auswahl:
> DAM Exquisite G2 Breathable Wader (atmungsaktive Wathose mit Füsslingen)
> DAM HYDROFORCE G2 BREATHABLE ATMUNGSAKTIVE WATHOSE MIT NEOPRENFÜßLINGEN WATTHOSE.
> Ich bin mir dabei auch nicht ganz sicher bei der Größe!?
> Ich habe Schuhgröße 43,aber bei einer atmungsaktiven Hose,brauche ich ja sicherlich 2 Paar Socken drunter,zumindest in der kälteren Jahreszeit.
> Sollte ich da 44 oder eher 45 nehmen?
> Der nächste Punkt ist,ich möchte gerne über den Füsslingen der Wathose,sogenannte Schwimm- bzw Taucherschuhe anziehen,welche Größe sollte ich da nehmen,wenn die Füsslinge der Wathose 44 oder 45 haben?
> Mares Equator 2 Wassersportschuhe Füsslinge Dive Boots Strandschuhe
> Der letzte Punkt sind dann die Flossen,was könnt ihr mir empfehlen,also Marke und Modell,ich sage mal bis 50€ und welche Größe sollte man da nehmen,wenn schon die Füsslinge 44-45 und der Tauchschuh am Fuss sind?
> Fragen über Fragen,ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein wenig helfen?!
> 
> Vielen Dank schon Mal im Vorraus!!!
> 
> Gruß Christoph


Ich kann dir da leider auch nicht weiterhelfen aber vielleicht eine Bemerkung machen wenn es um die Ostsee geht.

Ich selber habe Ostsee mäßig keine Erfahrung aber immer wieder die Empfehlungen von leuten gelesen die dort mit dem Belly unterwegs sind.
Immer ein redundantes system für die Fortbewegung zu haben sei und ab dingbar.
Was machst du wenn dir mal eine Flosse abfällt und das geht schneller als man reagieren kann.
Das Berkley ist ein solides Belly aber mit einer schwäche und das ist der Sitz der auf dauer durchhängt.
Früher oder später wirst du das dann mit einem Hochdruckboden ausstatten.
Ich würde dir das Zeck mit Rudern und Motorhalter emfehlen, da bist du flexibel und wenn du später mal einen Motor dran hängen möchtest hast du alles parat.


----------



## Michael_05er

Hi Christoph,
den Hochdruckluftboden hab ich dir ja schon bei FB empfohlen, wenn ich nicht nicht irre  Mit wathose und Co kann ich leider nicht weiterhelfen, da hab ich einfach meine vorhandene Neopren-Hose genommen. Wenn die mal hinüber ist werde ich mich auch mal aufschlauen müssen...
Bei den Flossen hab ich mich zu den teuren, aber oft empfohlenen Mare Volo Power durchgerungen. Hab eine Weile vergeblich versucht, sie gebraucht zu bekommen und dann doch neu gekauft, etwa 80 Euro. Geräteflossen mit offener Ferse sind nötig, wenn du sie über Schuhe oder Stiefel ziehst. Bei Gummistiefeln Größe 44/45 passen meine in XL (45-47?) prima drüber. Wenn du einen Taucherladen in der Nähe hast kannst du auch hinfahren und anprobieren.
Ein kleiner Anker mit ausreichend Seil (3fache Wassertiefe!) und eine Automatikweste ist auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen, auf der Ostsee sowieso. Segelladen.de hat glaube ich eine Weste im Angebot. Ich hab meine Sachen aus dem Bauhaus, das ist auch sehr brauchbar.


----------



## Zander82

el.Lucio schrieb:


> @Zander82  ich hab die DAM Exquisite G2 Breathable Wader ebenfalls in Size  L. Habe auch Schuhgröße 43. Die Füsslinge sind groß genug daß auch noch dicke Socken drunter passen. Bei den Schuhen musst schauen. Am besten mit der Hose testen. Habe zum waten ganz normale Wanderschuhe in Größe 45, da musste ich aber noch die Einlegesohle raus nehmen damit die gut passen.


@el.Lucio 
Ich denke dann wird es auch die Hose werden.
Dann bestelle ich sie mir in 43,wenn es bei dir auch gut passt,dann sollte ja nichts schief gehen.
Die Tauchschuhe werde ich mir dann wohl Mal in 2 Größen bestellen und schauen was besser passt.
Leider habe ich kein Angelladen bzw. Tauschgeschäft bei mir in der Nähe,wohne hier ,was das angeht,im Niemandsland.
Vielen Dank für dein Rat.


----------



## Zander82

trawar schrieb:


> Ich kann dir da leider auch nicht weiterhelfen aber vielleicht eine Bemerkung machen wenn es um die Ostsee geht.
> 
> Ich selber habe Ostsee mäßig keine Erfahrung aber immer wieder die Empfehlungen von leuten gelesen die dort mit dem Belly unterwegs sind.
> Immer ein redundantes system für die Fortbewegung zu haben sei und ab dingbar.
> Was machst du wenn dir mal eine Flosse abfällt und das geht schneller als man reagieren kann.
> Das Berkley ist ein solides Belly aber mit einer schwäche und das ist der Sitz der auf dauer durchhängt.
> Früher oder später wirst du das dann mit einem Hochdruckboden ausstatten.
> Ich würde dir das Zeck mit Rudern und Motorhalter emfehlen, da bist du flexibel und wenn du später mal einen Motor dran hängen möchtest hast du alles parat.


@trawar 
Ich werde mir auf jeden Fall für die Küste eine Rettungsweste zu legen,das ist ein absolutes Muss,wie ich meine.
Alleine geht es eh nicht raus,wenn dann nur zu zweit.
Wohne auch etwa 1,5 bis 2 Stunden entfernt von der Küste weg,wenn werden das gemeinsame Tages- oder Wochenendtripps.
Raus geht es auch nur bei auflandigem Wind,alles andere wäre zu gefährlich.
Ich bin so wie es aussieht auch weg vom Berkley Belly Boat,da ich ein sehr gutes Angebot für ein Black Viking bekommen habe,kostet etwas mehr aber wenn ich mir noch diese Sitzauflage für das Berkley hole,bin ich schon fast bei dem Preis für ein brandneues Black Viking 150.
Auch dir,vielen Dank für deinen Rat.


----------



## Zander82

Michael_05er schrieb:


> Hi Christoph,
> den Hochdruckluftboden hab ich dir ja schon bei FB empfohlen, wenn ich nicht nicht irre  Mit wathose und Co kann ich leider nicht weiterhelfen, da hab ich einfach meine vorhandene Neopren-Hose genommen. Wenn die mal hinüber ist werde ich mich auch mal aufschlauen müssen...
> Bei den Flossen hab ich mich zu den teuren, aber oft empfohlenen Mare Volo Power durchgerungen. Hab eine Weile vergeblich versucht, sie gebraucht zu bekommen und dann doch neu gekauft, etwa 80 Euro. Geräteflossen mit offener Ferse sind nötig, wenn du sie über Schuhe oder Stiefel ziehst. Bei Gummistiefeln Größe 44/45 passen meine in XL (45-47?) prima drüber. Wenn du einen Taucherladen in der Nähe hast kannst du auch hinfahren und anprobieren.
> Ein kleiner Anker mit ausreichend Seil (3fache Wassertiefe!) und eine Automatikweste ist auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen, auf der Ostsee sowieso. Segelladen.de hat glaube ich eine Weste im Angebot. Ich hab meine Sachen aus dem Bauhaus, das ist auch sehr brauchbar.


@Michael_05er 
Ja auch bei Facebook hast du mir zur Auflage geraten,wie viele andere auch.
Das hat mich etwas nachdenklich gestimmt,weil ich dann auch schon bei einem Preis mit Boot und Auflage bei über 300€ wäre.
Wie oben auch schon geschrieben,habe ich ein super Angebot für ein nagelneues Black Viking bekommen,wo der Sitz wohl stabil genug wäre.
Also Belly Boat,Hose und Tauchschuhe steht jetzt schon Mal.
Jetzt fehlen nur noch die Flossen.
Deine Tipp hört sich auch gut an,die schaue ich mir auf jeden Fall auch Mal an.
Geräteflossen müssen es ja auf jeden Fall werden,da ich mit Stiefeln rein schlüpfe.
Mit dem Anker und der Weste hat es noch etwas Zeit,da ich sicherlich erst nächstes Jahr wieder an die Küste fahre.
Möchte erstmal etwas in unserem Vereinsgewässer damit üben und mich mit allem vertraut machen.
Da geht es auch nur zu zweit los,wenn dann Mal was ist,ist man nicht alleine.
Das Gewässer ist auch nicht allzu tief und max 10m breit.
Auch dir vielen Dank für deine Hilfe.


----------



## someuniqname

Ich fahre mit Mares quattro+, welche inkl Füßlinge beim Amazon ~100eur kosten. Definitiv ein upgrade zu den normalen Bellyboat Flossen. Größen sind bei Schuhen, Wathose etc eh "Schall und Rauch", da hilft nur probieren.


----------



## kneew

Zander82 schrieb:


> @Michael_05er
> Ja auch bei Facebook hast du mir zur Auflage geraten,wie viele andere auch.
> Das hat mich etwas nachdenklich gestimmt,weil ich dann auch schon bei einem Preis mit Boot und Auflage bei über 300€ wäre.
> Wie oben auch schon geschrieben,habe ich ein super Angebot für ein nagelneues Black Viking bekommen,wo der Sitz wohl stabil genug wäre.
> Also Belly Boat,Hose und Tauchschuhe steht jetzt schon Mal.
> Jetzt fehlen nur noch die Flossen.
> Deine Tipp hört sich auch gut an,die schaue ich mir auf jeden Fall auch Mal an.
> Geräteflossen müssen es ja auf jeden Fall werden,da ich mit Stiefeln rein schlüpfe.
> Mit dem Anker und der Weste hat es noch etwas Zeit,da ich sicherlich erst nächstes Jahr wieder an die Küste fahre.
> Möchte erstmal etwas in unserem Vereinsgewässer damit üben und mich mit allem vertraut machen.
> Da geht es auch nur zu zweit los,wenn dann Mal was ist,ist man nicht alleine.
> Das Gewässer ist auch nicht allzu tief und max 10m breit.
> Auch dir vielen Dank für deine Hilfe.


Moin, Geräteflossen müssen es nicht unbedingt sein nur weil mit deinem Stiefel reinschlüpfen möchtest..  Es gehen auch die Flossen von Rapala sind kurz Flossen für alle Schuhgrößen geeignet. Oder auch die Flossen von Zeck.. ich habe einmal lang Flossen mit Stahlfeder als Zugsprung für den Stiefelhaken und einmal kurz Flossen von Rapala beide versch Flossen Arten gehen. Trage zum einen Watschuhe mit Filz das passt, und einmal Gummistiefel und die passen auch für beide untersch. Flossen Arten. 
Wenn jetzt nicht auf die Ostsee / Nordsee mit dem Belly möchtest, reicht ne Weste mit 150N ansonsten für Ostsee / Nordsee eher 250N achte auch darauf das die Westen TÜV haben 2 Jahre da dann auch deine Patrone wechseln lassen musst. Tauchshops glaube liegen im Preis bei 15€ mit TÜV. 
Anker je nach Wahl - Faltanker ist gut und ne Leine für die Ostsee / Nordsee 1,5KG + 30 Meter Leine.. 
Und zum Üben im Vereinsgewässer bruchst keinen Anker vllt n Abschleppseil falls einer von euch beiden nicht mehr mit den Beinen paddeln kann.  
Im Winter falls Ihr da auch Angeln fahren solltet mit dem BB dann eignen sich Neopren Wathosen mit 5mm Neopren ansonsten für Frühjahr bis Herbst dann Atmunsaktive Wathosen. (Preis jenachdem was Ausgeben magst).. 

Beste Grüße und Tight lines


----------



## kneew

Michael_05er schrieb:


> So, eine größere Bastelaktion gab es noch. Mehrfach-Rutenhalter an der Rückenlehne. Dann noch die Game of thrones titelmelodie abspielen und der posige Auftritt ist perfekt
> Anhang anzeigen 327864
> Anhang anzeigen 327865
> Anhang anzeigen 327866
> Anhang anzeigen 327867


Sehr schöne Idee! Mein Respekt für die Bastelei..


----------



## Waidbruder

kneew schrieb:


> Moin, Geräteflossen müssen es nicht unbedingt sein nur weil mit deinem Stiefel reinschlüpfen möchtest..  Es gehen auch die Flossen von Rapala sind kurz Flossen für alle Schuhgrößen geeignet. Oder auch die Flossen von Zeck.. ich habe einmal lang Flossen mit Stahlfeder als Zugsprung für den Stiefelhaken und einmal kurz Flossen von Rapala beide versch Flossen Arten gehen. Trage zum einen Watschuhe mit Filz das passt, und einmal Gummistiefel und die passen auch für beide untersch. Flossen Arten.
> Wenn jetzt nicht auf die Ostsee / Nordsee mit dem Belly möchtest, reicht ne Weste mit 150N ansonsten für Ostsee / Nordsee eher 250N achte auch darauf das die Westen TÜV haben 2 Jahre da dann auch deine Patrone wechseln lassen musst. Tauchshops glaube liegen im Preis bei 15€ mit TÜV.
> Anker je nach Wahl - Faltanker ist gut und ne Leine für die Ostsee / Nordsee 1,5KG + 30 Meter Leine..
> Und zum Üben im Vereinsgewässer bruchst keinen Anker vllt n Abschleppseil falls einer von euch beiden nicht mehr mit den Beinen paddeln kann.
> Im Winter falls Ihr da auch Angeln fahren solltet mit dem BB dann eignen sich Neopren Wathosen mit 5mm Neopren ansonsten für Frühjahr bis Herbst dann Atmunsaktive Wathosen. (Preis jenachdem was Ausgeben magst)..
> 
> Beste Grüße und Tight lines


Die Nordsee mit dem Belly zu befahren davon würde ich dringend abraten.


----------



## Seele

Wie sieht's denn aktuell am Markt aus? Hat einer Erfahrung mit mehreren Modellen? 
Ich brauche möchte mir ein Belly Boat zulegen. Schwanke aktuell gerade zwischen Zeck, Savage Gear, Jenzi und Allroundmarine, bin aber offen für weitere nette Modelle. 
Preis ist eher zweitrangig sofern das Modell dann auch nen Wert hat. 
Gefischt wird hauptsächlich mit Fliege und Spinrute auch in fließendem Wasser und als schlankes Auslegeboot würde ich es auch verwenden.


----------



## Allround-Angler

Wird so ein Bellyboat nicht zur "sportlichen Herausforderung", wenn es Wind und/ oder Strömung gibt?
Und im Meer, selbst der Ostsee,  würde ich gar nicht auf die Idee kommen, sowas zu verwenden.


----------



## Waidbruder

Ja starker Wind nervt schon, beim Stelle halten und Angeln und beim Rausfahren natürlich. Manche Angler kompensieren das mittels E Motor.
Ansonsten sollte man an solchen Tagen besser vom Ufer aus angeln.
Ich bin seit Mitte der 90er mit dem Belly auf der Ostsee. Anfangs gab es nur die kleinen in Ringform, aber selbst damit hatte ich viel Spass und bin nie in Not gekommen wegen Wellen oder Strömung. Wenn man an der Ostsee nicht gerade in der Nähe der Sunde fischt, merkt man so gut wie nie Strömung. Eher die Winddrift, wie gesagt, die kann zum Problem werden.


----------



## Waidbruder

Seele schrieb:


> Wie sieht's denn aktuell am Markt aus? Hat einer Erfahrung mit mehreren Modellen?
> Ich brauche möchte mir ein Belly Boat zulegen. Schwanke aktuell gerade zwischen Zeck, Savage Gear, Jenzi und Allroundmarine, bin aber offen für weitere nette Modelle.
> Preis ist eher zweitrangig sofern das Modell dann auch nen Wert hat.
> Gefischt wird hauptsächlich mit Fliege und Spinrute auch in fließendem Wasser und als schlankes Auslegeboot würde ich es auch verwenden.


Die sind alle nicht schlecht, klar. Aber ich würde das Savage Gear kaufen, allein schon wegen der brillianten Taschen. Habe bisher auch nur Gutes von dem Boot gehört.
Gibts glaube ich mit und ohne Paddel.

In der Strömung zu fischen halte ich für gar keine gute Idee, ausser man hält sich z.B. auf einer Kiesbank oder direkt am Ufer auf und hat Bodenkontakt mit den Füssen...


----------



## Seele

Waidbruder schrieb:


> Ja starker Wind nervt schon, beim Stelle halten und Angeln und beim Rausfahren natürlich. Manche Angler kompensieren das mittels E Motor.
> Ansonsten sollte man an solchen Tagen besser vom Ufer aus angeln.
> Ich bin seit Mitte der 90er mit dem Belly auf der Ostsee. Anfangs gab es nur die kleinen in Ringform, aber selbst damit hatte ich viel Spass und bin nie in Not gekommen wegen Wellen oder Strömung. Wenn man an der Ostsee nicht gerade in der Nähe der Sunde fischt, merkt man so gut wie nie Strömung. Eher die Winddrift, wie gesagt, die kann zum Problem werden.





Waidbruder schrieb:


> Die sind alle nicht schlecht, klar. Aber ich würde das Savage Gear kaufen, allein schon wegen der brillianten Taschen. Habe bisher auch nur Gutes von dem Boot gehört.
> Gibts glaube ich mit und ohne Paddel.
> 
> In der Strömung zu fischen halte ich für gar keine gute Idee, ausser man hält sich z.B. auf einer Kiesbank oder direkt am Ufer auf und hat Bodenkontakt mit den Füssen...



Die Meere halten sich bei uns in Bayern in Grenzen, das ist dann eher ein langsam fließender Fluss mit 50m Breite. Halb so wild. Wenn ich mit meinem Assi-Schlauchi da nicht untergehe dann mit einem Belly schon zwei mal nicht. 
Kumpel fischt aber auch viel mit dem Belly auf der Donau, ohne Probleme. 

Genau wegen den Boxen ist das Savage Gear in der näheren Auswahl, ansonsten hätte ich eher zu den Anderen gegriffen, gefühlsmäßig.


----------

